# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2012



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2012 às 00:04)

Regras deste tópico:

Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões
*
Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Zapiao (1 Mar 2012 às 13:03)

Pelas imagens do radar o sul nao se pode queixar hoje


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Mar 2012 às 13:45)

Zapiao disse:


> Pelas imagens do radar o sul nao se pode queixar hoje



Boa tarde,

Venham de lá as imagens pois por aqui não se notou nada. A bem dizer neste momento encontro-me em Lisboa e pareceu-me ouvir trovoada às 7h41m da manhã mas .... mais nada! Ainda não sei como esteve S. Lourenço - Ericeira - mas logo apurarei.


----------



## Zapiao (1 Mar 2012 às 13:47)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Venham de lá as imagens pois por aqui não se notou nada...



Aqui http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Mar 2012 às 16:22)

Zapiao disse:


> Aqui http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/



Chove desde as 15h30m 
Cheira a terra quente molhada. Agradável!


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Mar 2012 às 21:22)

Mudou o mês e os modelos continuam a debitar informações...

Para amanhã o ECMWF prevê aguaceiros fracos, não serão à partida melhor que hoje...O GFS não vê muito diferente, mesmo assim, tal como hoje o sul estará em melhores condições de acumular um pouco mais...

Maior interesse em termos de acumulação será de se esperar na madrugada de sábado para domingo a norte, nomeadamente o NW, uma situação tipica desta região que normalmente esta sujeita a apanhar de raspão algumas depressões...
Mesmo assim segundo o europeu nada mais de 10mm...

O GFS está bem mais generosos...madrugada de sexta para sábado e tarde de domingo com acumulações razoáveis no NW...perto dos 20mm em dois dias...
Exceptuando a norte continuará tudo idêntico ao que já vem sendo habitual...


----------



## beachboy30 (2 Mar 2012 às 00:07)

Realmente é de aproveitar estes "pingos" de chuva já que o AA vai voltar em força aos poucos, principalmente a partir do meio da próxima semana... O final da semana parece mesmo prometer já temperaturas acima dos 20ºC em grande parte do território continental... Mas ainda falta algum tempo, é aguardar... Mas para já a tendência parece ser esta...

Realmente é dos Invernos mais secos que me lembro... O próprio "Jedi Master" Anthímio de Azevedo na TVI, há uns dias, dizia também que não se recordava de um Inverno tão seco quanto este... Eu lembro-me que 2005 foi seco mas...


----------



## Aurélio (2 Mar 2012 às 10:46)

Quer ter animação no Algarve e o resto do sul do país entre as 120 horas e as 216 horas então exerça o seu direito de voto meteorológico e vote GFS !!

GFS, porque contamos sempre animar a malta ...

Vote já !!

PS: Eu por mim não mexia nem mais um palito nesta saída do GFS, que diga-se de passagem começa a andar com várias saídas consecutivas a dar uma cut-off mesmo a sul do Algarve, mas que depende fortemente daquela bolsa de ar frio vinda de Norte !!


----------



## Aurélio (2 Mar 2012 às 10:54)

Mas para variar é o único a ver tal cenário perfeito para aqui .....

Teria que haver uma conjectura perfeita para tal acontecer !!


----------



## Maria Papoila (2 Mar 2012 às 12:47)

Aurélio disse:


>



Aurélio,
Não desespere. Tenha fé! Além disso vendem na farmácia umas pastilhas de Valeriana que parece terem efeitos muito positivos .... 


Desculpe o off-topic mas a chuva lisboeta dispos-me bem. (É só a brincar ok? )


----------



## Maria Papoila (2 Mar 2012 às 13:11)

Aurélio disse:


>




Também recomendo uma noveda porque só assim os bonequinhos a rezar não chega ....


----------



## xes (2 Mar 2012 às 13:44)

Os modelos estao bastante diferentes, mas para mal de alguns espero que ganhe o ECMWF, ao menos mete frio na europa central e vou estar umas semanas na suiça dava jeito


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Mar 2012 às 14:15)

É verdade...esta saída das 6h do GFS exacerba o que já tinha aparecido em outras runs...mas não com tanta expressão...cut-off com origem do centro europeu que depois se instalaria a sul do Algarve...
A mesma cautela que foi pedida há algum tempo deve também existir agora, afinal o GFS que ainda há dias foi criticado está agora a ser-lhe dado crédito...
Se este cenário acontecer vai render bastante precipitação principalmente a sul...
A mim parece-me possível, mas não com tantos dias de permanência...penso que a cut-off vai perder força mais rapidamente que o previsto pelo modelo...

O ECMWF dá outro cenário possível, o AA encosta mais a nós e a cut-off foge para Marrocos, seria um cenário mais complicado...principalmente pela subida da temperatura...

Até lá temos este fim de semana com alguma precipitação a norte e centro...


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mar 2012 às 14:43)

40 mm na run das 6 do GFS e no 1º painel ai que excelente. Olho para o modelo mais credível e não vejo. Logo, aguardar pela saída do ECM e ver se segue ou fica na dele, se ficar na dele ganha o ECM. Não acredito no cenário do GFS.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Mar 2012 às 16:42)

A saída das 12h desfez a anterior...não que tenha "apagado" aquilo que viu...mas modelou a cut-off para SE do Algarve o que acabaria com estragar com a precipitação por completo...
Fraqueza do modelo?não creio...apenas modelou a cut-off noutra direcção, não muito longe...mas a influencia aqui seria muita certamente...
Sendo um modelo com 4 actualizações diárias é propicio a isso...


----------



## rozzo (2 Mar 2012 às 16:58)

Com este ensemble a 5 dias, o mais provável é mesmo acabar no sítio do costume, Mediterrâneo.

Existe claro margem de erro, algures entre nós (no extremo limite Oeste - muito pouco provável mas possível) e até ao Adriático (no extremo limite Este - muito pouco provável na mesma), com a probabilidade de acertar em cheio a aumentar à medida que nos aproximamos da zona das Baleares.
Também de qualquer forma, o ensemble do ECMWF não é a perfeição, é o melhor que vejo dentro das possibilidades, mas falha claro, e muitas vezes o cenário final que andamos 10 dias a discutir fica algures no 2/3 ECMWF e 1/3 GFS..

Como sempre não sei para quê a 5 dias andar a olhar para 4 saídas que mudam do dia para a noite do GFS. Quando há produtos como este, e mesmo esquecendo o ECMWF, o próprio ensemble do GFS sempre é uma segurança extra ou cautela...


----------



## Aurélio (2 Mar 2012 às 19:24)

Bom parece que isto está mais ou menos definido ..... 

Chuva fraca ou moderada no minho este fim de semana, e depois temperatura a subir até chegar a temperatura de quase verão em pleno mês de Março !!


----------



## beachboy30 (3 Mar 2012 às 09:41)

De facto... Mais uma vez o GFS segue os passos do ECMWF, que se tem mantido muito constante, para o final da próxima semana. A "cut-off" modelada pelo GFS nas últimas run's praticamente que desaparece e, pelo contrário, esperam-nos muito possivelmente geopotenciais bem altos para o continente no final da próxima semana, com temperaturas que prometem ultrapassar (nalguns locais, e bem) os 20ºC...

A tendência parece-me que está definida, e mais uma vez, ECMWF wins . AA ligeiramente a NW da P.I., a proporcionar um tempo "quase" de Verão... Mas ainda falta uma semana, as coisas podem mudar (ligeiramente ).


----------



## Lightning (3 Mar 2012 às 17:17)

Esqueçam mas é a chuva. 

Praia no fim-de-semana? _Sounds great_...


----------



## Agreste (3 Mar 2012 às 17:34)

Lightning disse:


> Esqueçam mas é a chuva.



Uma Iso 24 em Março? Isso é coisa de Julho-Agosto  

Algumas partes do interior podem chegar perto dos 30ºC. O GFS tem de corrigir isso...

Edit: Hábitos. Não reparei na legenda. Bastante mais tranquilo com os 22-24ºC.


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Mar 2012 às 17:43)

Agreste disse:


> Uma Iso 24 em Março? Isso é coisa de Julho-Agosto
> 
> Algumas partes do interior podem chegar perto dos 30ºC. O GFS tem de corrigir isso...



Atenção que é temperatura a 2m, não aos 850 hPa...  aos 850 hPa estão a prever cerca de 12ºC para essa altura. 

Mas sim, bastante calor para a época é esperado. Chuva, depressões atlânticas nem vê-las. A ver se para Abril, Maio aparecem umas situações convectivas próprias da época...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Mar 2012 às 17:51)

Normal exagero de alguns membros...não é iso 24...isso são as máximas a 2metros...Já falam de temperaturas perto dos 30ºc, não é isso que os modelos dizem...colocam máximas um pouco acima dos 20ºC...O que não é nada de extraordinário em Março...

Há uma clara tendência segundo os dois principais modelos de aproximarem o AA de nós e colocá-lo praticamente em cima de nós...não é de se esperar precipitação depois deste fim de semana...
Relembro que mudanças de estação são propicias a alterações bruscas nos modelos...e não estamos assim tão longe da Primavera...


----------



## Santos (3 Mar 2012 às 18:10)

Iso 12 aos 850hpa acontece em muitos Março.
Idas à praia em Março também têm acontecido por vezes, o drama não não é esse mas sim a falta de chuva=água...

...E na realidade os "modelos"  continuam a não modelar precipitação no futuro próximo; no entanto como sabemos este padrão não é eterno  ....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mar 2012 às 18:28)

Santos disse:


> Iso 12 aos 850hpa acontece em muitos Março.
> Idas à praia em Março também têm acontecido por vezes, o drama não não é esse mas sim a falta de chuva=água...
> 
> ...E na realidade os "modelos"  continuam a não modelar precipitação no futuro próximo; no entanto como sabemos este padrão não é eterno  ....



Bom, devemos aproveitar para "lavar bem a vista", eu já não via chover há semanas, com muita franqueza não ficarei demasiado surpreendido se não chover mais este mês, eu sei que tudo pode mudar, mas dadas as previsões sazonais e dada a anomalia do geopotencial que temos assistido à nossa latitude e que insiste em regenerar-se prolongando o bloqueio... acredito que este padrão estará para durar, infelizmente! Aliás *mesmo que chovesse na media dos próximos meses, já não resolve*, nunca vi nada assim, o lameiros estão secos, não corre água nas valetas e regadios, *os nascentes estão secos (é necessário chover mesmo muito e por bastante tempo para por fim rebentarem)*, os poços e posso falar nas minhas propriedades nem cheios estão e assim que se faça a primeira grande rega, acabou... não vão repor a água... Este ano os meus pais só deitaram um saco de 25kg de batatas à terra e com pouca fé, não sabemos se a água chegará. Este ano será ano das terras ficarem de "poulo", nem vale a pena estar a gastar 1 cent em gasóleo na maquinaria ou rega.

Siga o nosso destino! Desculpem lá o desabafo.


----------



## stormy (3 Mar 2012 às 21:43)

Santos disse:


> Iso 12 aos 850hpa acontece em muitos Março.
> Idas à praia em Março também têm acontecido por vezes, o drama não não é esse mas sim a falta de chuva=água...
> 
> ...E na realidade os "modelos"  continuam a não modelar precipitação no futuro próximo; no entanto como sabemos este padrão não é eterno  ....



Tenho esperança que após a entrada da dorsal sobre a PI e a sua propagação para leste entre as 140 e as 240h, seja possivel a entrada de um padrão com a chegada de perturbações Atlanticas..ou seja, uma sinoptica mais dada á instabilidade a partir do dia 10-15


----------



## Aurélio (3 Mar 2012 às 22:03)

stormy disse:


> Tenho esperança que após a entrada da dorsal sobre a PI e a sua propagação para leste entre as 140 e as 240h, seja possivel a entrada de um padrão com a chegada de perturbações Atlanticas..ou seja, uma sinoptica mais dada á instabilidade a partir do dia 10-15



Esqueçe isso ... que este mês o que era para chover já choveu.....

Mas podes rebobinar a tua cassete para Abril que aí sim ... espero um tempo propicio da mistura de calor e chuva (algo parecido com o ano passado, isso lá mais pra 2ª metade de Abril )

Até lá este tempo enfadonho !!


----------



## Aurélio (3 Mar 2012 às 22:08)

MarioCabral disse:


> Normal exagero de alguns membros...não é iso 24...isso são as máximas a 2metros...Já falam de temperaturas perto dos 30ºc, não é isso que os modelos dizem...colocam máximas um pouco acima dos 20ºC...O que não é nada de extraordinário em Março...
> 
> Há uma clara tendência segundo os dois principais modelos de aproximarem o AA de nós e colocá-lo praticamente em cima de nós...não é de se esperar precipitação depois deste fim de semana...
> Relembro que mudanças de estação são propicias a alterações bruscas nos modelos...e não estamos assim tão longe da Primavera...



Pois olha que os modelos automáticos já falam em temperaturas na ordem dos 27º segundo previsão automática dos modelos.
Sabe-se por sua vez que depois com mão humana a previsão de temperatura ainda torna-se mais elevada !!
Por isso com esta sinóptica eu espero temperatura mesmo a roçar os 30º C em alguns locais do sul !!


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mar 2012 às 22:17)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois olha que *os modelos automáticos já falam em temperaturas na ordem dos 27º *segundo previsão automática dos modelos.



Qual modelo? Coloca o link, se faz favor.


----------



## David sf (3 Mar 2012 às 22:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois olha que os modelos automáticos já falam em temperaturas na ordem dos 27º segundo previsão automática dos modelos.
> Sabe-se por sua vez que depois com mão humana a previsão de temperatura ainda torna-se mais elevada !!
> Por isso com esta sinóptica eu espero temperatura mesmo a roçar os 30º C em alguns locais do sul !!



Nem tanto ao céu, nem tanto à terra. Para mim parece-me que vamos continuar sem chuva durante uma boa temporada, com tempo quente para a época do ano, mas não iremos chegar aos 30ºC na próxima semana, atingir os 25ºC já seria sensacional, ainda estamos no início de março.


----------



## David sf (3 Mar 2012 às 22:32)

Gerofil disse:


> Qual modelo? Coloca o link, se faz favor.



Output do IM:


----------



## camrov8 (3 Mar 2012 às 22:37)

caso passageiro, não esqueçamos que estamos mais perto da primavera e os fluxos de sul aumentarão


----------



## Aurélio (3 Mar 2012 às 22:43)

Gerofil disse:


> Qual modelo? Coloca o link, se faz favor.



Previsão a 10 dias do IM, nomeadamente na cidade de Faro, se bem que a maior parte do sul tem temperaturas nessa ordem previstas !!


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2012 às 00:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Previsão a 10 dias do IM, nomeadamente na cidade de Faro, se bem que a maior parte do sul tem temperaturas nessa ordem previstas !!



 Ok, obrigado. É bom que se refira sempre a fonte.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2012 às 00:40)

Pois na previsão a 10 dias do IM aparece Domingo 11 com 26ºc de máxima e Segunda com 27ºc, e temperaturas máximas até lá nos 21/22ºc já a partir de Quarta, isto para Faro. Bom podem dizer-me que é uma previsão a 10 dias e até lá muita coisa muda mas parece-me certo temperaturas acima dos 20ºc já a partir do meio da semana que vem.
26º/27º para Faro nesta altura do ano é muito e ainda mais com a seca em que estamos.
As cartas a curto/médio/longo prazo estão um pesadelo!


----------



## Aurélio (4 Mar 2012 às 00:49)

trovoadas disse:


> Pois na previsão a 10 dias do IM aparece Domingo 11 com 26ºc de máxima e Segunda com 27ºc, e temperaturas máximas até lá nos 21/22ºc já a partir de Quarta, isto para Faro. Bom podem dizer-me que é uma previsão a 10 dias e até lá muita coisa muda mas parece-me certo temperaturas acima dos 20ºc já a partir do meio da semana que vem.
> 26º/27º para Faro nesta altura do ano é muito e ainda mais com a seca em que estamos.
> As cartas a curto/médio/longo prazo estão um pesadelo!



Penso que esta projecção de calor em Março vai ser bom para ajudar á convectividade no mês de Abril.
Calma que este ano espero convectidade forte algures entre a 2ª quinzena de Abril e 1ª quinzena de Maio ...
Esperem e verão .... mal de nós se eu estiver enganado ....

Já agora em Lisboa e no litoral Norte em apenas 3 dias já choveu cerca de 25% do valor normal para este mês !!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2012 às 13:06)

O output do IM já corrigiu e já colocou temperaturas mais lógicas, afinal eu nunca segui o output do IM porque considero que tem alguns erros de previsão. Sigo o Foreca que segue o ECM e a temperatura mais alta que dava ontem era 22ºC para Faro nesse dia que o IM coloca 27ºC. Sigo o output da Aemet para Ayamonte e a temperatura mais elevada é os 22ºC sexta-feira dia 9.

Logo não espero mais que 23ºC na próxima semana no Algarve e mesmo assim tenho sérias dúvidas que chegue lá.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Mar 2012 às 14:46)

Aurélio disse:


> Previsão a 10 dias do IM, nomeadamente na cidade de Faro, se bem que a maior parte do sul tem temperaturas nessa ordem previstas !!



Certamente algum erro, já bem mais baixas as temperaturas agora previstas, nomeadamente em Faro não estão previstos mais que 21ºc...no interior certamente poderemos ter máximas acima dos 20ºc, mas não muito mais que isso...

De resto esta semana apenas nos poderá reservar precipitação escassa no NW lá para 3a feira...daí para a frente com a proximidade do AA é uma limpeza...
Atenção que o calor pode ser o nosso convidado de honra para a convectividade habitual nos meses de verão...


----------



## beachboy30 (4 Mar 2012 às 20:18)

À medida que a semana vai passando, o "calor" vai-se instalando, sendo que para o fim de semana, segundo os principais modelos, espera-se vento (muito) fraco, associado a uma corrente de SE (devido à posição do anti-ciclone), geopotenciais bem altos no continente, portanto dias bastante agradáveis em termos de temperaturas... Máximas acima dos 20 certamente (embora não muito, mas ao sol já se deverá sentir o "calor" a apertar...). De facto, com o "calor" a instalar-se, os episódios convectivos poderão começar a aparecer a qualquer momento... 

Até lá, é AA a rondar as nossas zonas...


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Mar 2012 às 20:35)

beachboy30 disse:


> À medida que a semana vai passando, o "calor" vai-se instalando, sendo que para o fim de semana, segundo os principais modelos, espera-se vento (muito) fraco, associado a uma *corrente de SE* (devido à posição do anti-ciclone), geopotenciais bem altos no continente, portanto dias bastante agradáveis em termos de temperaturas... Máximas acima dos 20 certamente (embora não muito, mas ao sol já se deverá sentir o "calor" a apertar...). De facto, com o "calor" a instalar-se, os episódios convectivos poderão começar a aparecer a qualquer momento...
> 
> Até lá, é AA a rondar as nossas zonas...



Em relação à direcção do vento apostaria mais numa corrente inicialmente de N que vai rodando para este à medida que o AA vai avançando em direcção a leste...entrando na Península...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2012 às 20:37)

Melhor esperar deitado pela convectividade. Em Março não haverá nada, em Abril talvez, em Maio um ou outro dia, mais do que isso é sonhar e desde Dezembro que dizem vem aí a mudança é agora e ela nunca vem tal vai acontecer com a convectividade. O vento no fim de semana vai ser moderado e talvez forte de leste no Algarve. 

Vendo o GFS até 20 de Março não existe precipitação prevista no Centro e Sul de Portugal.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Mar 2012 às 20:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Melhor esperar deitado pela convectividade. Em Março não haverá nada, em Abril talvez, em Maio um ou outro dia, mais do que isso é sonhar e desde Dezembro que dizem vem aí a mudança é agora e ela nunca vem tal vai acontecer com a convectividade. O vento no fim de semana vai ser moderado e talvez forte de leste no Algarve.
> 
> Vendo o GFS até 20 de Março não existe precipitação prevista no Centro e Sul de Portugal.



Não é verdade, na run de controlo do GFS já temos bastante precipitação para dia 16 de Março...em todo o continente...não estou com isto a dizer que será o que vai acontecer, mas se a longo prazo devemos ter cautela quando as noticias são animadoras...o mesmo devemos fazer quando se mantém o padrão de AA---


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2012 às 22:07)

Atenção já que nada disto é normal pelo que também já não acredito em normalidade daqui para a frente. Primavera? Verão? ...só um pouco pelas temperaturas que logicamente aumentarão, agora no resto...
Quem me garante que não possamos ter uns 200mm em Abril...,ou um mês de Verão bastante chuvoso, pelo menos um! Temos um AA forte há já quase 4 meses, mas será que continuará assim mais uns 6 meses?


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2012 às 22:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vendo o GFS até 20 de Março não existe precipitação prevista no Centro e Sul de Portugal.



Eu já só vejo de dia 20 e tais em diante pois até lá parece quase certo a continuação de um cenário seco e com aumento das temperaturas.
Todos nós temos de admitir que isto começa a ser agudizante mas resta-nos acompanhar os modelos e esperar por melhores dias.


----------



## Norther (5 Mar 2012 às 01:39)

Ainda a previsões de aguaceiros para o norte e centro durante o dia de terça feira


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Mar 2012 às 01:45)

Só faltava  depois  do Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro  que tivémos, 
vir agora   um Março  género  1997 .
E para já,  o resto da  1ª  quinzena  aponta  para algumas  semelhanças
 nessa  cereja em cima do bolo do nosso  descontentamento  que tem sido  este Inverno.
Inverno perdido , é o que é. 
Para o ano há mais !


----------



## ecobcg (6 Mar 2012 às 13:05)

De acordo com os vários modelos disponíveis, bem como com a previsão de longo prazo do IM, ao contrário do que diz o popular ditado, esta Março será mais do tipo: 
"_Março, Marçagão, 
Manhã e Tarde de Verão_"

As perspectivas não são nada animadoras...


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2012 às 14:24)

Parece um meteograma de Verão 

Vai ser um fim de semana com praias cheias. O Inverno acabou.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Mar 2012 às 17:00)

Bom parece-me claramente que este mês de Março quer seguir as pisadas dos restantes meses embora o GFS para não variar, quer alegrar-nos com uma pequena cut-off a poder pairar aqui nas proximidades !!


----------



## Lightning (6 Mar 2012 às 17:21)

A esperança que eu tenho (falando apenas por mim), e tal como já foi aqui dito, é que, com este calor todo que está previsto, isto depois mais tarde dê em convectividade e em trovoadas.


----------



## stormy (6 Mar 2012 às 18:02)

Lightning disse:


> A esperança que eu tenho (falando apenas por mim), e tal como já foi aqui dito, é que, com este calor todo que está previsto, isto depois mais tarde dê em convectividade e em trovoadas.



O GFS12z já as vê a partir das 150-160h


Agora é ir acompanhando...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Mar 2012 às 19:28)

O ECM não dá nada, e com pressões sempre acima dos 1020 hpa não é de esperar nada. O GFS lá está ele a inventar cut-off e a previsão é de 1.7 mm isto até faz delirar o pessoal, pelo menos, por aqui, não vejo entusiasmo nenhum, bom era ver um meteograma com 50 mm ou 100 mm ou mais numa semana agora ver meteogramas com 1.7 mm só dá para rir para não dizer para chorar.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Mar 2012 às 21:31)

A meu ver existe ali uma janela de oportunidade entre os dias 12 e 14 deste mês quando o núcleo das Altas pressões subirem para mais a norte de Portugal.

Só que quando parece existir condições para formar-se uma depressão aqui rapidamente as altas revigoram aqui e tudo se esfuma !!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2012 às 23:54)

*TVI leva meninos portugueses ao estrangeiro para mostrar o que é a chuva*


> A situação climatérica no país tem impedido que milhares de crianças tenham vivenciado fenómenos meteorológicos extremamente comuns para as pessoas mais velhas.
> 
> Depois de ter levado um menino pobre pastor a ver o mar, a TVI volta a fazer mais uma reportagem que explora as emoções de forma abjecta, levando centenas de crianças ao Estado do Paraná, Brasil, país actualmente com chuvas intensas. Além de levar as crianças que nunca viram a chuva, a TVI vai também levar os seus pais agricultores, que também nunca viram a chuva
> 
> Inimigo Público



Só pra animar


----------



## Gongas (7 Mar 2012 às 10:52)

Bem deixo aqui uma coisa que me tem feito pensar. Os meus vizinhos agricultores dizem-me que este ano até Dezembro pouco ou nada vai chover.
Porque nos primeiros 12 dias do ano esteve praticamente sempre sol.
Eles associam o dia 1 a Janeiro, 2 a Fevereiro, 3 a Março,m etc...
Eu não acreditava, mas em Janeiro tinham lá alguma chuva e choveu uns diazitos, em Fevereiro tinham sol e assim foi, Março teem sol, e nuvens C/ chuviscos e assim tem sido...


----------



## Lightning (7 Mar 2012 às 12:30)

A chuva de que precisamos, e na quantidade de que precisamos, está neste momento "entretida" a destruir as vidas de muitas pessoas na Austrália...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mar 2012 às 12:40)

Lightning disse:


> A chuva de que precisamos, e na quantidade de que precisamos, está neste momento "entretida" a destruir as vidas de muitas pessoas na Austrália...



Uns têem seca, outros apanham com chuvas torrenciais, nada que não tenha acontecido em anos anteriores. Este ano calhou-nos a seca, para o ano podemos ter chuvas torrenciais. Com tanto tempo seco, as ribeiras não são limpas e depois vem uma chuvinha torrencial e estamos nós a lamentar-nos que existe inundações. Se houvesse prevenção e limpeza das ribeiras quando existe este tempo seco talvez não ocorresse tantas inundações quando chove demais.


----------



## Tempo (7 Mar 2012 às 15:05)

Foi também num ano de seca (em criança), em que tive que ajudar o meu pai a regar um grande campo de batatas, que nasceu o "bichinho" o gosto pela meteorologia e especialmente pelo tempo de chuva.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Mar 2012 às 19:28)

Gongas disse:


> Bem deixo aqui uma coisa que me tem feito pensar. Os meus vizinhos agricultores dizem-me que este ano até Dezembro pouco ou nada vai chover.
> Porque nos primeiros 12 dias do ano esteve praticamente sempre sol.
> Eles associam o dia 1 a Janeiro, 2 a Fevereiro, 3 a Março,m etc...
> Eu não acreditava, mas em Janeiro tinham lá alguma chuva e choveu uns diazitos, em Fevereiro tinham sol e assim foi, Março teem sol, e nuvens C/ chuviscos e assim tem sido...



Por acasam por vezes acertam mas não tem nada a ver com isso que dizem .... e se olharmos ao que caracterizam um Inverno seco, e relacionando isso com as teleconexões eu também acredito que depois da primavera que ainda espero alguma convectividae, depois apenas venhamos a ter chuva lá para Dezembro !!
Relembrem-se dos anos secos ....
Mas vamos a ver se ainda temos alguma coisa esta Primavera


----------



## trovoadas (7 Mar 2012 às 21:10)

Já agora só para ter uma noção qual foi a precipitação registada em Março/Abril/Maio de 2005?

Desculpem o offtopic


----------



## Aurélio (7 Mar 2012 às 22:33)

trovoadas disse:


> Já agora só para ter uma noção qual foi a precipitação registada em Março/Abril/Maio de 2005?
> 
> Desculpem o offtopic



Para já neste momento em termos de seca é nesta altura mais grave do que era em 2005, conforme já indicara o IM !!
De acordo com aquilo que podemos observar é bastante provável que no final deste mês cerca de 70% do nosso território esteja em seca extrema ....
Em 2005 na 2ª metade do mês de fevereiro e o sobretudo no mês de Março ouve um desanuviar da situação de seca em especial no norte e centro que teve um mês de Março bastante normal.
No sul em 2004 - 2005 não ouve um único mês que estivesse sequer na média ...
Por isso relativamente ao sul não é equiparável a situação que temos agora com a de 2004 - 2005, mas falando relativamente ao Norte e Centro, sim afirmo com todas as letras que é equiparável.
 ................................
Relativamente á precipitação registamente em Março/Abril/Maio de 2005, é necessário separar por regiões, assim sendo tivemos:

*- Março:* Norte e Interior Centro na média; Litoral Centro entre 60 a 80% da média; Sul entre 40 a 60% da média;
*- Abril: * a Norte de Montejunto/Estrela acima dos 60% da média; No Centro entre 30 a 50% da média; No sul apenas entre 0 a 20% da média;
*- Maio: * Norte e Centro abaixo dos 40% e o sul entre os 40% e os 120% consoante a zona .....

Assim em conclusão conclui-se que o trimestre Março/Abril/Maio foi mais seco que o habitual com maior incidência na região sul, mas que comparativamente á evolução da seca nesse ano, certamente ouve um desagravamento da situação de seca da região Norte devido ao Março normal ...


----------



## trovoadas (8 Mar 2012 às 12:28)

Até à entrada da Primavera (oficial) que é dia 21 não se vê nenhuma janela de oportunidade no que toca à precipitação. Resumindo tempo seco e temperatura a ultrapassar os 20ºc em muitos dos dias. 
Por enquanto vai dando um cheirinho a Primavera mas com o avançar desta situação isto vai ficar muito negro no que toca à vegetação!
Esperemos que de dia 20 em diante se comece a traçar outro cenário um pouco mais húmido. 
Penso que senão chover até dia 21, este será dos Invernos mais secos de sempre no país todo. Corrijam-me se estiver errado!


----------



## Lightning (8 Mar 2012 às 14:47)

Eu arriscaria mesmo dizer que Março (infelizmente) está feito, em termos de precipitação.


----------



## Iceberg (8 Mar 2012 às 16:26)

*Subida da temperatura máxima
2012-03-08 (IM)* 

O estado do tempo no Continente será condicionado nos próximos dias por um anticiclone localizado a norte da Península Ibérica, pelo que o Centro de Previsão do IM, I.P. prevê ceu em geral limpo, vento do quadrante leste, subida da temperatura máxima do ar e valores baixos de humidade relativa.

Neste sentido, prevê-se que até domingo a temperatura máxima do ar se situe na ordem dos 22ºC, em quase todo o território continental. Neste período, os valores da temperatura máxima do ar encontram-se acima dos valores normais para o mês de março, cuja normal (1971-2000) é de 17ºC. De acordo com a previsão, os valores da temperatura mínima irão situar-se ligeiramente acima do valor normal (6,8ºC).

De acordo com o Centro de Previsão do IM continua a não se prever ocorrência de precipitação significativa até dia 17 de março.

O IM sugere o acompanhamento desta informação através da sua Pagina WEB


----------



## Aurélio (9 Mar 2012 às 11:12)

Tempo de Verão em pleno Março nada mau ... bem bom para a praia, mas péssimo para a Agricultura !!

Pelo menos a 15 dias não se vislumbra nada de nada ......


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Mar 2012 às 18:44)

Venha o mês de Abril! Se bem que devemos de ficar cientes de que antes de Setembro/Outubro provavelmente não virá nada...


----------



## David sf (9 Mar 2012 às 19:09)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Venha o mês de Abril! Se bem que devemos de ficar cientes de que antes de Setembro/Outubro provavelmente não virá nada...



Por que é que dizes isso? Qual é o modelo sazonal que diz que não virá nada (presumo que te refiras a chuva) até setembro ou outubro? É que há muitos modelos que prevêem um final de primavera e verão convectivos, como por exemplo o CFS. Mesmo a mais recente previsão mensal do modelo europeu prevê precipitação, e acima da média no sul do país, na transição de março para abril.

Quanto aos próximos dias,  grande parte do país deverá entrar em onda de calor na próxima terça feira. A estabilidade e as temperaturas elevadas para a época manter-se-ão até final da semana que vem, sendo que pode passar por aí uma cut-off, ou não, a instabilizar o ambiente. A partir do próximo fim de semana começa a divergência, com uns modelos a manterem o anticiclone centrado na Biscaia, mantendo-se a estabilidade e o tempo relativamente quente, enquanto que outros, debilitam um pouco a dorsal, abrindo a possibilidade a uma normalização das temperaturas e à passagem de extremidades de frentes atlânticas no litoral norte e centro.


----------



## Agreste (9 Mar 2012 às 19:27)

Vale o que vale mas estisticamente o europeu mudou de sinal o que é uma novidade nos últimos 3-4 meses. Claro que precipitações acima da média é dizer que podemos ficar com 10-15 mm nessa semana. É abril e não dezembro.


----------



## CptRena (9 Mar 2012 às 19:28)

Este tempo de temperaturas "quentes" e grande insolação vai fazer com que haja uma grande acumulação de energia térmica potencial para que quando chegarem os meses das trovoadas haja "potes" de calor para favorecer a convecção e assim haverem fenómenos localizados com intensidades significativas. Isto se houverem depois condições para tais fenómenos. Senão aproveite-se o Verão!


----------



## Aurélio (9 Mar 2012 às 20:14)

Estive a analisar a previsão mensal e deve ser interpretada com bastante cautela, e basta ver os mapas para perceber o que efectivamente se prevê. 
o AA nunca vai embora nem lá perto disso, o que se nota é ele subir mais em latitude e permitir a formação a sul de pequenas cut-offs.
Seja como for isto não é como fazer previsões sazonais em Dezembro  ou Janeiro que é quando a influência é mais zonal, e aí de maior facilidade de previsão.
Neste caso trata-se de cut-offs que formam-se sempre todos os anos algures, no mediterrâneo e algures a sudoeste de Portugal.
Contudo como estas evoluem é sempre uma enorme incógnita, e os modelos andam sempre neste mês ás aranhas com elas.

O que se pode concluir da previsão deste modelo bem como do CFS v1 (não a 2 que segue Março em termos de previsão), bem como um modelo russo, bem como um outro modelo que não me lembro o nome, é que todos eles prevêem um mês de Abril e talvez Maio com precipitação acima da média.

Por isso vamos esperar, mas já agora pessoal do sul, lembrem-se que o Mês de Abril já chove tanto ou mais do que em Janeiro e Fevereiro por exemplo, tendencia esta que se tem vindo evidenciando nas ultimas décadas !!


----------



## 1337 (9 Mar 2012 às 21:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Estive a analisar a previsão mensal e deve ser interpretada com bastante cautela, e basta ver os mapas para perceber o que efectivamente se prevê.
> o AA nunca vai embora nem lá perto disso, o que se nota é ele subir mais em latitude e permitir a formação a sul de pequenas cut-offs.
> Seja como for isto não é como fazer previsões sazonais em Dezembro  ou Janeiro que é quando a influência é mais zonal, e aí de maior facilidade de previsão.
> Neste caso trata-se de cut-offs que formam-se sempre todos os anos algures, no mediterrâneo e algures a sudoeste de Portugal.
> ...



Apriveita porque ca no litoral norte vai continuar tudo seco, as cut offs é muito raro chegar cá qualquer coisa..


----------



## trovoadas (10 Mar 2012 às 09:38)

Aurélio disse:


> Estive a analisar a previsão mensal e deve ser interpretada com bastante cautela, e basta ver os mapas para perceber o que efectivamente se prevê.
> o AA nunca vai embora nem lá perto disso, o que se nota é ele subir mais em latitude e permitir a formação a sul de pequenas cut-offs.
> Seja como for isto não é como fazer previsões sazonais em Dezembro  ou Janeiro que é quando a influência é mais zonal, e aí de maior facilidade de previsão.
> Neste caso trata-se de cut-offs que formam-se sempre todos os anos algures, no mediterrâneo e algures a sudoeste de Portugal.
> ...



Pois é mesmo verdade, o mês de Abril tem sido um mês cada vez mais chuvoso, pelo menos no que ao sul diz respeito!
Lembro-me de um ano em que após um longo bloqueio  no Inverno Janeiro/Fevereiro/Março houve um Abril bastante chuvoso, creio que com mais de 100 mm e que prolongou-se pela primeira semana de Maio. Lembro-me de ser um período de bastante humidade e calor.
Quanto a Abril/Maio deste ano, penso que só podemos esperar surpresas, um longo período de exposição solar e agora algum aquecimento,para não dizer também o longo bloqueio que temos tido, são bons ingredientes para podermos ter esperança em algo. 

Quanto aos modelos tanto o GFS como o ECM vêm algo ali a partir das 192h, só que em moldes diferentes. O GFS parece dar uma frente de noroeste a rasar o norte da península, ao passo que o ECM vê um desprendimento de uma bolsa de ar frio da depressão que passará pela Irlanda/UK formando uma cut-off que ficará estacionada pelo Norte/Noroeste Português. 
Já todos sabemos o que previsões a esta distancia valem, mas parece-me que o dia 21 será mesmo a chave para algo diferente, já nem digo mudança.


----------



## Aboadinho (10 Mar 2012 às 13:40)

trovoadas disse:


> Já todos sabemos o que previsões a esta distancia valem, mas parece-me que o dia 21 será mesmo a chave para algo diferente, já nem digo mudança.


Numa coisa ECMWF e GFS parecem concordar: um deslocamento do anticiclone para NE, que abre possibilidades.

Vale o que vale, mas o ECMWF mostra alguma coisa já a partir de dia 18/19:


----------



## trovoadas (10 Mar 2012 às 21:38)

Aboadinho disse:


> Numa coisa ECMWF e GFS parecem concordar: um deslocamento do anticiclone para NE, que abre possibilidades.
> 
> Vale o que vale, mas o ECMWF mostra alguma coisa já a partir de dia 18/19:



Segundo o ECM essa depressão desloca-se-á depois para norte, empurrada por um anti-ciclone a oeste, pelo que actualmente segundo a sua previsão o sul pouco ou nada verá. No entanto está bom para o Norte do país pois pode acumular mais uns mm preciosos.
O pessoal do Norte não tem que se queixar porque para já o pouco que se vê é a Norte, se depois em Abril teremos cut-off's aqui mais para o sul isso já não sei pois não sou bruxo.
Nesta altura do campeonato 20mm aqui no sul era uma dádiva dos céus.

O GFS apenas vê uma frente muito debilitada para esses dias.


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Mar 2012 às 23:36)

trovoadas disse:


> Segundo o ECM essa depressão desloca-se-á depois para norte, empurrada por um anti-ciclone a oeste, pelo que actualmente segundo a sua previsão o sul pouco ou nada verá. No entanto está bom para o Norte do país pois pode acumular mais uns mm preciosos.
> O pessoal do Norte não tem que se queixar porque para já o pouco que se vê é a Norte, se depois em Abril teremos cut-off's aqui mais para o sul isso já não sei pois não sou bruxo.
> Nesta altura do campeonato 20mm aqui no sul era uma dádiva dos céus.
> 
> O GFS apenas vê uma frente muito debilitada para esses dias.



Não é uma questão de queixar, mas Abril tem uma média de precipitação para Faro de 38,6mm...o Porto tem 117,6mm...é natural que chova mais a norte...mau seria estar a comparar normalmente o norte e o sul...
Este ano tem sido mau para todo o continente, mas a norte já vamos com seca severa em quase toda a sua extensão...

Em relação à previsão dos modelos, o europeu está claramente mais positivo...dia 17 se aquela cut-off chegar já não será nada mau...e pode ser que com isso outras se sigam...o importante é quebrar o bloqueio constante que temos sofrido...

O GFS vê também qualquer coisa, mas cut-off bem mais fraca e mais a oeste, não teria tanto impacto a nível das acumulações...


----------



## Aurélio (11 Mar 2012 às 09:46)

E sai mais um balde de água bem fria .... nesta run o cenário do ECM esfumou-se a volta a estar o AA em cima de nós !!

Relativamente ao GFS esta run das 00h segue a das 18h e mostra chance de precipitação a norte !!

Muito pouco provável que chova ainda este mês !!


----------



## Aboadinho (11 Mar 2012 às 11:24)

Aurélio disse:


> E sai mais um balde de água bem fria .... nesta run o cenário do ECM esfumou-se a volta a estar o AA em cima de nós !!!



Esfumou-se completamente... Está visto que nesta fase, prognósticos só no fim do jogo.


----------



## David sf (11 Mar 2012 às 11:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Muito pouco provável que chova ainda este mês !!



Próxima sexta, principais modelos de acordo:

*ECMWF:
*






*GFS*






Não é grande coisa, mas pode dar para "lavar a vista". E dizer que é muito pouco provável que volte a chover este mês, quando estamos a 20 dias do seu fim é no mínimo muito ousado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Mar 2012 às 11:58)

Boas pessoal.

Eu raramente apareço por cá porque acho que não tenho conhecimentos suficientes para postar aqui, mas vou ver se acerto.

O anticiclone que está nas ilhas britânicas irá enfraquecer e deslocar-se para a Europa Central e mais tarde Oriental, o que abre o caminho para as frentes chegarem até nós. Um outro anticiclone com deslocação América do Norte-Europa irá trazer-nos uma ou duas frentes, como que empurrando-as, isto mais ou menos a +150h. Depois da passagem dessa(s) frente(s), ficaremos sob influência desse anticiclone, o que nos irá trazer tempo semelhante ao que estamos neste momento a viver.

Certo?

Isto segundo o GFS...


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2012 às 12:09)

Certo é o aparecimento de uma pequenina cut off entre 14 e 16 que iria provocar aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial no Centro e Sul, depois disso poderá passar um cavado a norte com alguma precipitação no Norte e Centro e descida bastante forte de temperatura mas isso não está garantido ainda!de qualquer das formas a tendência é para que depois desta mini animação volte a nos cair o AA em cima.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mar 2012 às 12:59)

O Foreca que segue o ECM já coloca alguma precipitação residual no Algarve na 6ªfeira.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Mar 2012 às 18:52)

Quando disse que era pouco provável chover este mês estava falando sempre ( e quer queiramos ou não temos sempre essa tendência de falar relativamente a onde moramos) foi com base nas previsões do ECM 0h através do site do próprio ECMWF onde não se vê aquelas micro depressões com nucleo frio em altitude.
Nesta run das 12h olhando ao meteociel já se prevê essa depressão a chegar na Quinta feira salvo erro.
....

Mas volto a frisar mudança de padrão não acredito !!

LINK DIRECTO DO ECM PARA VER A PRECIPITAÇÃO DO ECM POR FAVOR NÃO CONSIGO ENCONTRAR A PRECIPITAÇÃO NO SITE DO ECMWF !!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Mar 2012 às 19:21)

Na run das 12Z, o GFS volta a apostar bem na precipitação. Aumenta a área da cut-off, o que aproxima-a do continente, mas (penso eu) que o cavado não desce tanto como na run das 06Z.

Precipitação a partir de 15 de Março, "19:00 locale" (+102h) até 19 de Março, "01:00 locale" (+180h).




---



Aurélio disse:


> LINK DIRECTO DO ECM PARA VER A PRECIPITAÇÃO DO ECM POR FAVOR NÃO CONSIGO ENCONTRAR A PRECIPITAÇÃO NO SITE DO ECMWF !!



Também gostava


----------



## stormy (11 Mar 2012 às 20:45)

Os modelos parecem porreiros para o final desta semana e o fim de semana...

Dias 15,16 e 17 colocam a aproximação de uma shortwave, que segundo o ECMWF interage com uma cut-off bem expressa aos 500hpa a sudoeste do Algarve.
Teriamos fluxo de E/SE nos niveis medios e baixos e SW em altura, condições razoaveis para a ocorrencia de trovoadas dada a entrada de ar mais humido e a prevalencia de forte aquecimento diurno.

Já para dias 18,19 e 20 teriamos a passagem da shortwave a N, trazendo um regime de instabilidade mais generalizado, e depois a entrada de ar frio nos niveis medios e baixos mas sempre com um fluxo de W/WNW em todo o perfil vertical, o que geralmente favorece a instabilidade.

A nivel de temperaturas, mantem-se o "calor" até 5f/6f, depois teremos uma descida de temperatura para valores proximos ou até um pouco abaixo do normal.

É de notar que este cenário pode ser ainda adiado ou modificado, pois os ensembles não estão compativeis a 100%, mas duvido que os modelos tirem completamente este padrão já que tem vindo a ser consistente.

Tambem, a partir de meados da proxima semana há uma tendencia para que o tempo volte a estabilizar...portanto, a instabilidade não será á partida duradoura.


----------



## Microburst (11 Mar 2012 às 22:02)

Sim, mas até lá parece que as temperaturas até terão tendência a aumentar. 

http://www.publico.pt/Sociedade/temperaturas-sobem-ainda-mais-a-partir-de-quartafeira-1537343


----------



## stormy (11 Mar 2012 às 22:13)

stormy disse:


> Os modelos parecem porreiros para o final desta semana e o fim de semana...
> 
> Dias 15,16 e 17 colocam a aproximação de uma shortwave, que segundo o ECMWF interage com uma cut-off bem expressa aos 500hpa a sudoeste do Algarve.
> Teriamos fluxo de E/SE nos niveis medios e baixos e SW em altura, condições razoaveis para a ocorrencia de trovoadas dada a entrada de ar mais humido e a prevalencia de forte aquecimento diurno.
> ...



Só um pequeno ajuste ao post, no longo prazo á partida teremos uma estabilização, mas com a circulação em altura a rodar para o quadrante W, e menos bloqueada.....portanto, talvez haja espaço para haver mais outros eventos convectivos como este proximo ao longo do resto do mes.

Na minha opinião até ao fim deste mês entraremos um padrão diferente, com mais instabilidade....com sorte ainda poderá haver alguma entrada mais fresca e humida, mas só lá para o inicio de Abril..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Mar 2012 às 22:47)

Microburst disse:


> Sim, mas até lá parece que as temperaturas até terão tendência a aumentar.
> 
> http://www.publico.pt/Sociedade/temperaturas-sobem-ainda-mais-a-partir-de-quartafeira-1537343



Acho estranho, visto que quarta-feira será mesmo o dia mais quente, a partir daí é a descer.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Mar 2012 às 09:35)

Bom dia olhando aos modelos parece que existe tendencia de aqui no sul, termos polvora seca, dado que nem o ECM nem o GFS aparentam dar chuva que se veja, e sendo o CAPE/LI razoável para o ocorrência de trovoadas.
Depois para o fim de semana inverte-se a situação e será o Norte a ter mais chances de ver chuva.
Depois disso temos movimentos previstos de deslocamento do AA para leste ficando posicionado algures na Europa Central, devendo estender a sua influência até á PI.
Existe uma certa tendência para a formação de um cavado no Atlântico Central com maior implicância na zona dos Açores.

Em resumo aparentemente neste final do m~es temos uma situação de maior mobilidade do Atlântico o que não implica forçosamente que venha a implicar chuva aqui no Continente !!

Os modelos sazonais nomeadamente o CFS persiste para que no final de mês e na 1ª metade de Abril tenhamos uam forte instabilidade nomeadamente no Centro e Sul !!

Daria jeito se alguma vez acertarem este ano !!

Basicamente é como ver as cartas do ECM32 só para terem uma ideia, mas posso dizer que está relacionado com esse suposto cavado que se formaria no Atlântico !!


----------



## stormy (12 Mar 2012 às 09:39)

Boas

Tanto o GFS como o ECMWF manteem o cenário de ontem, primeiro com a aproximação de uma cut-off que pode começar a gerar alguma instabilidade na região SW do Pais, associada a CAPE/LI bastante favoraveis (1000; -4).

Na 5f a cut-off estará mais proxima, empurrando o ar mais seco nos niveis medios para leste, e favorecendo a convecção em toda a região sul e interior centro a partir do inicio da tarde.

Na 6f a cut off deslocar-se-há para leste ao interagir com um cavado em movimento rapido para leste que vai passar a norte e incluir uma area de ciclogenese.

Entre 6f e Domingo os modelos colocam condições dinamicas favoraveis a convecção mais pressistente, intensa e organizada....destaca-se uma forte advecção nos niveis baixos de ar quente e humido, e o shear bastante importante favorecida pela aproximação do jet aos 500/300hpa.

Principalmente na 6f e Sab, pela tarde, poderão ocorrer trovoadas e aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de granizo, com rajadas de vento por vezes fortes, convecção que se apresetará sob forma de segmentos convectivos lineares segundo o actual tipo de sinóptica que é previsto.

Para o Domingo vai entrar algum ar frio mas a manutenção do fluxo de W/NW á superficie vai manter a entrada de ar maritimo, incentivando a instabilidade nas regiões litorais....provavelmente sob forma de aguaceiros esporadicos, talvez acompanhados de granizo e trovoada no litoral norte e centro.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Mar 2012 às 10:30)

Pois eu estou a ver um cenário bom para o Norte e Centro com a possibilidade de uma boa rega! No sul a precipitação prevista é muito residual. Até lá ou muita coisa altera, ou então o sul passará ao lado desta história toda.


----------



## stormy (12 Mar 2012 às 17:52)

O GFS12z mantem uma sinoptica muito interessante, com ambiente muito instavel a começar já 4f com a aproximação da cut-off, e até sabado com a passagem da cut-off e aproximação do cavado.

Na minha opinião a actividade convectiva com potencial a ser mais intensa será na 5f e 6f na metade sul, e 6f/sab na metade norte do pais, já no Domingo o modelo coloca a passagem de algumas linhas de instabilidade de fraca expressão vertical devido á proximidade a uma faixa subsidente..mas que em todo o caso deverão deixar alguma chuva especialmente no litoral a norte do cabo espichel.

5f, 6f e até ao meio da tarde de Sabado a região sul e interior centro será afectada directamente pela cut-off e depois pelo bordo divergente do cavado, a convecção será mais intensa e generalizada durante o fim da manhã e a tarde.

No sabado o padrão dinamico  é muito favoravel a actividade explosiva e sob forma de segmentos lineares que deverão formar-se no centro e litoral SW pela manhã evoluindo para a região norte e NE, mantendo forte actividade até ao inicio da noite...talvez seja a fase mais interessante de todo o evento.


----------



## stormy (12 Mar 2012 às 19:41)

O ECMWF12z seguio o GFS12z...a meu ver era de esperar já que o GFS costuma ser bastante bom a modelar eventos convectivos, por vezes até exagera, mas ao contrario do ECMWF o GFS costuma acertar bem no padrão e evolução a medio e longo prazo posterior á crise convectiva...o ECMWF geralmente fica á toa aquando destas coisas.

Bem...sendo assim teremos uma situação favoravel ao sul e ao interior centro entre 4f e sabado, com a maior actividade a concentrar-se na tarde de 5f, 6f e durante a manhã/inicio da tarde de sab.

A norte a actividade será mais intensa a partir do inicio da tarde de Sab, até á madrugada de Domingo, mas tambem na 6f poderá ocorrer alguma actividade no interior.

Na minha opinião a sinóptica entre as 10z e as 23z de Sabado é a mais interessante, com a possibilidade de formação de linhas de celulas bem estruturadas na região SW do pais, evoluindo para NE ao longo do dia, com possibilidade de eventos extremos localizados.

Domingo teremos alguma chuva associada a uma frente fria pouco activa ( com varias linhas de cumulus e estratocumulus associadas), que afectará maioritariamente o litoral a norte de Sines-Espichel.

Entre Domingo e 3f a tendencia é de tempo mais fresco, com noites frescas, e depois um progressivo aumento de temperatura em cenário anticiclonico estavel.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mar 2012 às 20:43)

A actividade vai ser tão intensa que o GFS prevê uns míseros 0.3 mm de precipitação para Olhão. Isto vai continuar como está, o pessoal anda tão desesperado que vê uma pinga já festejam. Eu não vejo nem espero nada de surpreendente.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Mar 2012 às 21:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A actividade vai ser tão intensa que o GFS prevê uns míseros 0.3 mm de precipitação para Olhão. Isto vai continuar como está, o pessoal anda tão desesperado que vê uma pinga já festejam. Eu não vejo nem espero nada de surpreendente.



Pois eu também vejo isso...embora as palavras do nosso colega *stormy* sejam algo entusiasmantes. 
Pelo que entendo a precipitação vai ficar confinada numa linha diagonal sudoeste /nordeste e em grande parte do interior. Parece-me que o sotavento ficará ao lado desta instabilidade toda, pelo menos é o que constato principalmente através do GFS.
Resumindo, instabilidade entre Quinta e Domingo um pouco por todo o país, ficando o sotavento, em principio, um pouco de parte.
No entanto até lá podemos ter alterações, se bem que a fartura aqui para estes lados nunca será muita.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mar 2012 às 21:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A actividade vai ser tão intensa que o GFS prevê uns míseros 0.3 mm de precipitação para Olhão. Isto vai continuar como está, o pessoal anda tão desesperado que vê uma pinga já festejam. Eu não vejo nem espero nada de surpreendente.



Sim, já sabemos como são os modelos nestas situações e a sua imprevisibilidade. Mas aqui prevêem 0,8 mm, tou a ganhar logo serei menos miserável que tu


----------



## Aurélio (12 Mar 2012 às 22:12)

Eu estou á espera que ainda seja pior do que nos ultimos eventos porque desta vez a instabilidade se é que vai acontecer é na região mais interior com aguaceiros bastante dispersos ou se quiserem isolados e alguma chance de trovoada ...

Entre Quinta e Sábado para aqui e para a zona de Lisboa cerca de 4% de chances de chover, e por exemplo na zona teoricamente mais favorável por exemplo Beja 10% de chances de chover .....

Bah ... a maior expectativa é que haja trovoada algures porque isto de chuva como disse o Stormy, as maiores chances serão no Sábado no interior !!

Mais uma pinguinhas ....

Perdão para aqui as chances de chover serão de 12% enganei-me !!

No Porto sim as chances de chover rondam os 50 a 70% no fim de semana ......


----------



## Zapiao (12 Mar 2012 às 23:29)

Aqui no burgo esfumou-se tudo, porra. Por este andar ainda vamos gramar com algum imposto por causa da falta de agua


----------



## stormy (13 Mar 2012 às 09:40)

Houve algumas mudanças nos modelos, e agora o cenário parece ainda mais forte.

A mudança principal foi a formação de uma crista em altura que afectaria o pais entre o inicio da noite de 6f e a manhã de Sabado.
Esta crista separa a cut-off que se desloca para NE do cavado que só mais tarde a absorverá...e tem algumas consequencias, nomeadamente diminui a disponibilidade de ar quente e humido que poderia causar um regime mais intenso de convecção durante o Sabado.

A outra mudança foi a deslocação do cavado um pouco mais para norte, mas uma entrada de ar frio nos niveis medios e baixos mais intensa durante o dia de Domingo e 2f devido á posição do AA a forçar um fluxo de NW.

No geral teremos actividade convectiva a começar na 5f ( embora já amanhã possa haver alguma coisa pouca) e bastante actividade na 6f a partir da manhã e até ao inicio da noite, a afectar o centro e sul.
No sabado haverá alguma actividade convectiva no interior norte e centro a partir do fim da manhã, e depois a aproximação da frente que deixará bastante chuva a norte de Lisboa.
Durante o fim da tarde de Sabado e até ao meio da tarde de Dom teremos alguma actividade pós frontal, com tempo fresco e ventoso e neve nas terras altas ( 1100m)...esta actividade restringe-se ao litoral a norte de sines e á região norte e centro.


----------



## Agreste (13 Mar 2012 às 09:46)

Interessante também ver a frente polar mergulhar mais para sul sem altas pressões na zona dos Açores. As pressões nas nossas zonas a uma semana de distância parecem ser muito mais baixas e aparentemente ficaremos do lado ciclónico. 







Será que o anticiclone dos Açores vai finalmente ceder?


----------



## Aurélio (13 Mar 2012 às 10:44)

Agreste disse:


> Interessante também ver a frente polar mergulhar mais para sul sem altas pressões na zona dos Açores. As pressões nas nossas zonas a uma semana de distância parecem ser muito mais baixas e aparentemente ficaremos do lado ciclónico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já deve haver uns 5 dias que vejo isso nos modelos a 240 horas, e tem sido o prato do dia deste Inverno, que foi somente o mais seco desde que há registos !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mar 2012 às 11:54)

Chuva no Algarve vai ser improvável e basta olharmos para os dois modelos ECM tem ali uma mísera pinga e o GFS tem outra mísera pinga de 0.1 mm. O céu vai estar com alguma nebulosidade e não passará mais que isso. Chuva espero vê-la talvez na 1ªsemana de Abril, que é quando o ECM coloca precicipitação acima da média, isto é se não mudar já na 6ª feira quando o IM actualizar a previsão mensal.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Mar 2012 às 14:22)

Na run das 6Z do GFS, a +54h, a cut-off posiciona-se (antes de "unir-se" a norte) sobre grande parte do continente. 





A precipitação foi muito reduzida, mas devido à proximidade da cut-off parece haver mais possibilidades de ocorrência de trovoada (Évora com 986 de CAPE e -5.3 de LI).
CAPE + LI (+60h).


----------



## camrov8 (13 Mar 2012 às 14:31)

o outro bem tinha razão a sul do Tejo é um deserto e o norte também vai no bom camiho


----------



## stormy (13 Mar 2012 às 19:18)

Já temos os modelos em acordo até 3f.

*Região centro e Sul*

4f- Céu com periodos de muita nebulosidade alta, vento do quadrante leste e possibilidade baixa de trovoada no interior no baixo alentejo e algarve a partir da tarde.
Pequena descida da Tmax, e subida da Tmin.

5f,6f- Vento do quadrante leste, rodando para N/NW na 6f a partir do inicio da tarde no litoral e do fim da tarde no interior.
Aguaceiros e trovoadas, mais concentrados durante o dia.
Temperaturas estaveis.

Sab- Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se muito nublado a partir da tarde, com periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros ao fim da tarde e durante a noite.
Vento WSW e temperaturas estaveis.
No interior do alto alentejo é possivel a ocorrencia de trovoadas durante a tarde em regime pré frontal.

Dom,2f- Céu limpo com vento por vezes moderado com rajadas de NW, rodando a NNE.
Possibilidade de alguns aguaceiros pós frontais até á manhã de Dom.
Temperaturas em descida acentuada, nomeadamente as minimas.


*Região norte*

4f,5f- tempo quente com céu limpo, ligeira possibilidade de convecção na beira interior.

6f- Possibilidade de convecção no interior durante a tarde, temperaturas maximas em descida.
vento a rodar para o quadrante W.

Sab- Vento de SW, descida da Tmax.
Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas pré frontais no interior a partir da manhã.
Ao fim da tarde periodos de chuva pressistente por vezes moderada a forte.

Dom- Vento a rodar para NW, periodos de chuva até ao inicio da tarde sob forma de aguaceiros por vezes moderados e acompanhados de granizo na região NW.
Neve acima dos 1000-1200m desde a madrugada.
Descida da temperatura.

2f- Tempo seco, vento moderado de N e descida da temperatura.

*Medio e longo prazo*

Na minha opinião o GFS está mais realista até ás 160-170h, depois, até ás 240h os modelos mostram um padrão em comum.

Provavelmente a partir da proxima 3f teremos nova subida de temperatura, á medida que a dorsal atlantica volta a evoluir para NE sobre a PI.
Depois, a partir do fim de semana e durante a ultima semana do mês é provavel que se crie um cavado no Atlantico, haja uma negativização da NAO e portanto, um periodo instavel de cicrulação aos 500hpa de SW ou W.

Um cenário possivel será a formação de um cavado no atlantico central, com um periodo instavel mas relativamente quente nos ultimos 8 dias do mês, finalizando com um periodo de fluxo mais frio e talvez humido de N no inicio de Abril.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Mar 2012 às 21:20)

Parece-me que neste momento o cenário ainda está bastante confuso e que apenas desta micro cut-off é que saberemos que tempo havemos de esperar ...
Assim sendo penso que na Quinta haverá apenas alguns aguaceiros bastante fracos e dispersos.
Sexta será o dia mais convectivo mas mais no Norte e Centro, e depois no fim de semana a norte de montejunto estrela que teremos alguma chuva !

No medio longo prazo não vejo nada por aí além havendo um cenário após as 168h que em minha opinião ainda está muito pouco definido !!


----------



## trovoadas (13 Mar 2012 às 21:36)

Bem isto vai de mal a pior! Parece que a chuva não quer nada conosco. 
A minha fé agora é em termos um Abril/Maio bastante convectivos.
Esta factura vai ter de ser paga algures no tempo, não se sabe é quando.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Mar 2012 às 21:51)

trovoadas disse:


> Bem isto vai de mal a pior! Parece que a chuva não quer nada conosco.
> A minha fé agora é em termos um Abril/Maio bastante convectivos.
> Esta factura vai ter de ser paga algures no tempo, não se sabe é quando.



Sim a EDP também diz o mesmo


----------



## trovoadas (13 Mar 2012 às 22:11)

Aurélio disse:


> Sim a EDP também diz o mesmo



Mais que verdade Aurélio Já pareço um qualquer dirigente da EDP a falar, acho que já merecia um lugarzito lá


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mar 2012 às 23:30)

A última actualização do modelo a longo prazo do NOAA já não prevê o Abril acima da média, mas sim coloca Abril abaixo da média no sul e Maio vai pelo mesmo caminho.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Mar 2012 às 09:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A última actualização do modelo a longo prazo do NOAA já não prevê o Abril acima da média, mas sim coloca Abril abaixo da média no sul e Maio vai pelo mesmo caminho.



Pois isso já seria de esperar, aliás nem sei como alguém acreditou naquelas previsões de médio/longo prazo há uns meses que diziam que o sul ia estar na média e apenas o norte ia ficar abaixo da média. 

Bom até agora temos estado taco a taco(quase) com o Norte, mas como se tem verificado nos modelos as brechas a haver serão a noroeste, cenário bastante desfavorável ao sul. Quanto às cut-off´s acho que já deu para ver que não conseguem singrar muito este ano, vamos ter a segunda aqui a sudoeste este ano e ao que tudo indica não trará grande coisa.
Para confirmarem o que digo vejam por exemplo a previsão do GFS até às 384h. 
As entradas a haver serão de noroeste e que depois são imediatamente empurradas para nordeste pela reestruturação do AA a oeste, fazendo com que apenas o norte da península seja afectado.
A meu ver apesar de ser uma previsão a longa distância parece-me bastante claro!
Certo certo é que o norte e parte do centro vão ter um alívio na seca já este fim de semana e com algumas hipóteses depois para o futuro.
No sul o cenário não é nada animador, ao que tudo indica haverá alguma precipitação estes dias,e arrisco dizer que alguns locais do extremo sueste nem verão pinga.

Em relação à previsão a longo prazo eu quero desacreditar disso, mas actualmente não vejo hipóteses nenhumas aqui para o sul.


----------



## Norther (14 Mar 2012 às 13:19)

Saída da Run das 6h do GFS a prolongar o regime de aguaceiros ate quarta proporcionado por uma cut off largada pelo cavado que nos vai afectar este fim de semana, nas anteriores runs ela era deixada sobre a França mas nesta larga sobre a Península Ibérica, seria óptimo


----------



## Aurélio (14 Mar 2012 às 16:46)

Ora bem .... então vamos lá analisar a situação para os próximos dias aqui em Portugal ao nível da precipitação !!

- Quinta Feira: Em tempo de precipitação espera-se de manhã entre uma faixa de precipitação no litoral entre Sines/Sagres/Portimão, uma take 2 portanto do inicio de Março. Nessa faixa espera-se precipitação até cerca de 5 ou mesmo 10 mm (muito localmente). Durante a tarde espera-se que essa faixa deixe o sul do pais rumo ao interior centro, onde espera-se alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas. Apesar de tudo este será o dia com mais hipóteses de chover no sul (até me custa engolir dizer isto). No final do dia chegará ao interior Norte.
- Sexta Feira: Dia com mais chances convectivas no interuor norte e centro, onde espera-se que aconteçam aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial no interior norte e centro;
- Sábado e Domingo: Ceu muito nublado a norte de montejunto-estrela com chuva moderada no Minho e Douro Litoral passando a aguaceiros. Pode afectar ainda o resto da faixa do litoral norte e centro mas com precipitação fraca.

Parece-me claramente um take 2 do inicio do mês.

Em resumo espero o mesmo nível de precipitação do inicio do mes, onde ocorrerá provavelmente entre 5 a 10 mm no litoral sul, e entre 10 a 15 mm no Minho e Douro Litoral bem como no Interior Norte e Centro !!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mar 2012 às 16:51)

Run 12Z do GFS


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mar 2012 às 18:04)

Não sei se alguém se lembrou de consultar...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (14 Mar 2012 às 18:21)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não sei se alguém se lembrou de consultar...



Vai ser cá uma fartura de animação 

Se caírem 5 mm em Lisboa será muito bom!

Continuo com a convicção que chuva a sério só a partir de Setembro/Outubro. O que eu digo é reforçado pelas perspectivas a longo prazo que até davam Abril acima da média, mas que entretanto já põem abaixo da média.


----------



## cactus (14 Mar 2012 às 21:12)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Vai ser cá uma fartura de animação
> 
> Se caírem 5 mm em Lisboa será muito bom!
> 
> Continuo com a convicção que chuva a sério só a partir de Setembro/Outubro. O que eu digo é reforçado pelas perspectivas a longo prazo que até davam Abril acima da média, mas que entretanto já põem abaixo da média.



Setembro / Outubro.. previsoes ! ou futurologia....


----------



## Lightning (14 Mar 2012 às 21:45)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Vai ser cá uma fartura de animação
> 
> Se caírem 5 mm em Lisboa será muito bom!



Sabem o que acho mais piada no meio disto tudo? É dizerem barbaridades como esta, assim disparar do tipo cada tiro cada melro, e nem repararem ou saberem de que a imagem que colocaram já está desactualizada, e que será actualizada daqui a pouco ou daqui a umas horas e feita uma nova previsão para amanhã, se assim o justificar.


----------



## David sf (14 Mar 2012 às 22:58)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Se caírem 5 mm em Lisboa será muito bom!



E será de facto muito bom. E também podem cair 0 mm, ou 30 mm, amanhã e sexta será a habitual lotaria convectiva. Segue o programa das festas, desta vez há acordo entre os melhores modelos (ECM, WRF, mesoscalar baseado no GFS e UKMO):



*Quinta feira à tarde:*

Maior instabilidade no litoral a sul de Setúbal, com acumulados que poderão ser localmente interessantes. Uma célula ou outro perdida no interior sul, não esquecendo que no evento de 1 de março também quase todos os modelos punham a animação na costa vicentina, e foi a região de Lisboa que ficou com a melhor parte:


























*Sexta feira de manhã:*

A instabilidade progride para nordeste, seria a parte mais interessante do evento, se ocorresse a melhores horas, com mais calor. De qualquer modo o centro e sul do país terão uma noite de trovoadas e acumulados localmente interessantes:




















*Sexta feira à tarde:*

A cut-off já estará centrada em Espanha, chega a vez do interior norte, acalmando tudo a sul do Tejo, não se descartando, porém, que ainda possa ocorrer um ou outro aguaceiro:




















*Sábado*

Por fim, no dia de sábado, chega a vez do litoral norte, com a passagem de uma frente, já de fraca actividade, mas a suficiente para deixar alguma coisa:











O pós frontal, durante sábado à noite e domingo, será bastante frio, as temperaturas no domingo deverão estar uns 10ºC abaixo das de hoje, e a cota de neve pode até baixar dos 1 000 m no litoral norte.

A partir de segunda a situação tende a estabilizar, estando porém em aberto a possibilidade de manutenção de um cavado / cut-off nas imediações da PI, que poderia prolongar um pouco mais a instabilidade.



*Longo prazo*

A longo prazo, a NAO deverá tornar-se negativa, com uma depressão bastante ampla a oeste dos Açores a impulsionar a dorsal sobre a Europa ocidental até às proximidades da Islândia. Está em aberto um período muito instável na transição do mês, caso a depressão a oeste dos Açores se desloque em direcção à Europa, criando um fluxo de sul muito perturbado. Ou não.


----------



## Estação SP (15 Mar 2012 às 00:09)

Tenho uma duvida, isto é verdade?
De na zona do Norte as rajadas atingiram por volta dos 90km/h mais ou menos?

É que nao precebo muito bem disto...

Obrigado!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mar 2012 às 00:11)

Estação SP disse:


> Tenho uma duvida, isto é verdade?
> De na zona do Norte as rajadas atingiram por volta dos 90km/h mais ou menos?
> 
> É que nao precebo muito bem disto...
> ...



Provavelmente será verdade, sim, mas não à superfície/10m, mas sim na zona da atmosfera em que estão 200hPa. Não sei a que altitude isso será, mas deve ser à volta de ~12mil metros de altitude.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2012 às 00:12)

Estação SP disse:


> Tenho uma duvida, isto é verdade?
> De na zona do Norte as rajadas atingiram por volta dos 90km/h mais ou menos?
> 
> É que nao precebo muito bem disto...
> ...



Isso é o jetstream, corrente de jato, é o vento aos 200hpa, uns ~11/12 mil metros de altitude.
Podes ler este tópico também:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/jet-stream-1376.html


----------



## Andre Barbosa (15 Mar 2012 às 03:39)

E eu que sou adepto de chuva, só nao desejava chuva para Sábado, pois tenho uma prova de Karting e nao convinha nada chover.. é preciso ter azar 

a ver vamos no que vai dar...


----------



## Vince (15 Mar 2012 às 07:49)

> Storm Forecast
> Valid: Thu 15 Mar 2012 06:00 to Fri 16 Mar 2012 06:00 UTC
> Issued: Thu 15 Mar 2012 05:16
> Forecaster: GATZEN
> ...


----------



## Estação SP (15 Mar 2012 às 08:06)

Obrigado Pessoal

Mas por exemplo entao os 1000hPa quer dizer ao nivel do mar. Entao mas como é que eu posso saber que vento vai estar a supreficie??

è que tambem nao encontrei nenhum modulo que indica se 1000hPa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mar 2012 às 08:47)

Estação SP disse:


> Obrigado Pessoal
> 
> Mas por exemplo entao os 1000hPa quer dizer ao nivel do mar. Entao mas como é que eu posso saber que vento vai estar a supreficie??
> 
> è que tambem nao encontrei nenhum modulo que indica se 1000hPa.



Bom, à superfície penso que a pressão atmosférica "média" é 1013hPa, mas nunca aparece com este valor, para o vento aparece vento a 10 metros. Essa carta que apresentaste é do UKMO, que na verdade não tem previsão para vento a 10m, pelo menos no site meteociel.fr. Também pesquisei nesse site vários modelos, e apenas encontrei um com previsão de vento a 10m, mas não tinha alcance até Portugal. No site wetterzentrale.de podes também consultar vários modelos com vários campos de previsão. Para vento a 10m tens aqui o link para o GFS http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html . Penso que o único problema nesse site será perceber o alemão.

Qualquer dúvida, apita.


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2012 às 13:10)

Descargas eléctricas neste preciso momento:






ATENÇÃO:  foi feito um update ao detector de descargas eléctricas, pertencente ao site Tempoemcorroios (não tendo qualquer relação com os detectores de descargas do Instituto de Meteorologia ou outra entidade na área) para melhorar a precisão do mesmo. No entanto, a *direcção* das descargas eléctricas pode ser um pouco irreal, comparando com a localização actual das células activas. Isto significa que as descargas podem ser mostradas um pouco "ao lado" da sua localização real e actual. 

A distância com que são detectadas as descargas é fiável, e relembro que este detector regista também alterações na atmosfera, em situações de convectividade, pelo que nem tudo o que aparece na imagem são DEA's. 

Durante esta semana irei corrigir o pequeno problema da orientação das DEA's, que será resolvido com um simples ajuste da direcção do detector.

Os dados deste aparelho são detectados em tempo real e podem ser consultados na homepage do site http://tempoemcorroios.com/, sendo necessário seleccionar o separador para ver a informação pretendida, e fazer o refresh da página para ver a imagem mais recente. Encontra-se ainda disponível uma animação em flash com os mesmos dados.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Mar 2012 às 14:02)

Descargas eléctricas a sul do Algarve entre as 13 e as 14 horas ?????


----------



## Estação SP (15 Mar 2012 às 14:05)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom, à superfície penso que a pressão atmosférica "média" é 1013hPa, mas nunca aparece com este valor, para o vento aparece vento a 10 metros. Essa carta que apresentaste é do UKMO, que na verdade não tem previsão para vento a 10m, pelo menos no site meteociel.fr. Também pesquisei nesse site vários modelos, e apenas encontrei um com previsão de vento a 10m, mas não tinha alcance até Portugal. No site wetterzentrale.de podes também consultar vários modelos com vários campos de previsão. Para vento a 10m tens aqui o link para o GFS http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html . Penso que o único problema nesse site será perceber o alemão.
> 
> Qualquer dúvida, apita.



O site que me indicas tambem nao aparece Portuhal






Já deu para preceber que nao a modolos com a previsao do vento para portugal a superficie.

Obrigado!


----------



## vitamos (15 Mar 2012 às 14:06)

Aurélio disse:


> Descargas eléctricas a sul do Algarve entre as 13 e as 14 horas ?????



Aurélio, se estás a ver as imagens do detector do Lightning, ele fez questao de explicar que a localização está desviada da realidade 

A maior parte das descargas electricas a esta hora concentra-se na faixa Litoral do alentejo... a ver como evolui a situação nas próximas horas, mas para já impressiona a concentração da actividade elécctrica num raio relativamente pequeno.


----------



## vitamos (15 Mar 2012 às 14:12)

Estação SP disse:


> Já deu para preceber que nao a modolos com a previsao do vento para portugal a superficie.
> 
> Obrigado!



Há...

Nesse mesmo link http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html, painel 10mWind (4ª  coluna)... 

Atenção que os dados estão em Nós: 1 nó = 1,854km/h

PS: EstaçãoSP atenção aos erros ortográficos...


----------



## Estação SP (15 Mar 2012 às 14:39)

vitamos disse:


> Há...
> 
> Nesse mesmo link http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html, painel 10mWind (4ª  coluna)...
> 
> ...



Já vi, muito obrigado!

PS: pois, foi por ter escrito à pressa.


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Mar 2012 às 14:46)

Boa tarde,

No momento em que cheguei ao escritório (14h30m) estava a "choverinho" em Lisboa - Marquês de Pombal. 
Óptimo para a disposição mas péssimo para o cabelo


----------



## Santos (15 Mar 2012 às 14:55)

Vince disse:


>



Bons indícios, a ver vamos se dará para lavar a cabeça aos  "carecas" (com falta de cabelo)


----------



## redragon (15 Mar 2012 às 14:59)

estou com esperança que caia alguma coisa por Elvas....mas....prognósticos nestas alturas....n sei n....


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mar 2012 às 15:00)

redragon disse:


> estou com esperança que caia alguma coisa por Elvas....mas....prognósticos nestas alturas....n sei n....



Para esses lados é sempre mais provável do que aqui mais a Norte devido a S. Mamede, e não há calor presente na atmosfera, é continuar a ter esperança para hoje à noite ou amanhã de manhã.. ou desistir


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2012 às 15:13)

Onde está concentrada a maior "acção" neste momento (zona vermelha)


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2012 às 17:01)

Parece que Assunção Cristas conseguiu o que queria, pena ainda não ser no interior


----------



## Vince (15 Mar 2012 às 23:12)

Quase 2 mil descargas eléctricas, até às 21 horas







Imagem MODIS/Aqua das 13h45


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Mar 2012 às 23:25)

Se até amanhã o motivo de animação será esta pequena depressão que acaba sempre por se revelar surpreendente, umas vezes dá demais outras nem tanto...este fenómenos são assim...Depois o fim de semana a história será outra...
Restos de uma frente fria atingirão em especial o NW no sábado, embora domingo se mantenha o regime de aguaceiros...dou uma sugestão...quem quiser ver o elemento branco terá talvez uma das últimas oportunidade...acima dos 1000metros lá para a Peneda-Gerês...
Veremos se a escassez de precipitação não será o maior obstáculo...

Daí para a frente lá para dia 20 é curiosa a cut-off que se forma no NE de Espanha...veremos como será a dinâmica da mesma...em principio estaremos tapados pela orografia do norte espanhol...


----------



## trovoadas (15 Mar 2012 às 23:57)

MarioCabral disse:


> Daí para a frente lá para dia 20 é curiosa a cut-off que se forma no NE de Espanha...veremos como será a dinâmica da mesma...em principio estaremos tapados pela orografia do norte espanhol...



O GFS dá muita precipitação para Espanha e segundo as previsões pouco ou nada chegará cá. É uma questão de analisarmos os próximos dias e ver o que resultará.
A concretizar-se a previsão actual, eu não fiz as contas mas algumas zonas de Espanha poderão mesmo ver 100mm ou mais para a próxima semana.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mar 2012 às 00:31)

O dia de ontem foi animado pelo litoral sul ... agora venha lá alguma animação para o interior até logo à tarde ...


----------



## trovoadas (16 Mar 2012 às 09:48)

Bom pelos modelos chuva só em sonhos depois deste fim de semana.
Até dia 1 de Abril nada no horizonte, continua a profecia do AA.

O norte e centro que aproveite bem os mm preciosos que poderão cair hoje e amanhã.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Mar 2012 às 14:41)

Bem entretanto com as actualizações dos modelos há a hipótese de algo para o próximo fim-de-semana, mas ainda assim bastante ténue. 
O pior parece vir a seguir...para mim que ainda sou um leigo na matéria parece que, para o fim do mês, a dorsal virá para cima de nós, arrastada pela suposta depressão a oeste/noroeste do próximo fim-de semana.  Estarei errado?


----------



## stormy (16 Mar 2012 às 15:26)

Este post vai precorrer metade do mundo..

Neste fim de semana uma brutal tempestade de inverno vai afectar a California, um cavado poderosissimo irá transportar ar polar com até -35ºC aos 500hpa até ao sul da California, a latitudes de 35-37ºN.

Este sistema brutal vai progredir para leste, onde há uma grande anomalia positiva da temperatura desde o golfo do méxico até ao Canadá...valores record de temperatura e dewpoint em quase toda a metade leste dos EUA.

Portanto, a partir de 2f/3f talvez se inicie uma crise tornádica record para o mes de Março numa faixa desde o Texas aos Grandes lagos.

Os efeitos deste padrão nos EUA vão-se sentir no Atlantico  e serão incrementados por dois padrões das teleconexões muito favoraveis tambem a um periodo no minimo interessante no Atlantico e Europa occidental.

Temos uma MJO a entrar nas fases 6 e 7, aliada a um Eastern-based-el niño, o que só por si costuma ser favoravel a episodios de NAO-.
E depois um mega sistema depressionario a evoluir sobre o leste dos EUA, com muita pujança, a causar necessariamente uma situação de bloqueio no Atlantico leste ( Bermuda).

A minha ideia em relação a isto é que a partir de meados da proxima semana um forte cavado deverá descer pelo Atlantico central, e por um periodo de 5-10 dias ( a partir do meio da prox semana), poderemos ter uma fase bem activa por Pt continental, primeiro com uma circulação de S/SW instavel e quente, e depois talvez com a passagem a um regime mais fresco de W/WNW, sendo que esta passagem a um fluxo instavel e fresco ainda não está bem defenida pois depende da força da dorsal que vai ser empulada pela Europa central e do norte.

O padrão a longo prazo que eu descrevi na sazonal conta com uma situação de bloqueio na bermuda e a progressão de perturbações de W sobre a PI....veremos se este é o inicio defenitivo desse padrão..era bom não era?


----------



## Azor (16 Mar 2012 às 18:12)

Boa tarde Stormy,

Vejo pelos modelos que a partir de meados da próxima semana vai descer um forte cavado em direcção aos Açores. Isto confirma-se? A confirmar-se virá já fora de época, mas mesmo assim arrisco mesmo a dizer que será a primeira grande "tempestade de inverno" fora de horas para os Açores. De qualquer forma e a concretizar-se esta previsão, já não era sem tempo. Posivelmente será levantado o alerta amarelo ou quem sabe laranja, isto para o vento e para a chuva ( se as previsões não se alterarem claro).

Cumprimentos!


----------



## stormy (16 Mar 2012 às 18:32)

Azor disse:


> Boa tarde Stormy,
> 
> Vejo pelos modelos que a partir de meados da próxima semana vai descer um forte cavado em direcção aos Açores. Isto confirma-se? A confirmar-se virá já fora de época, mas mesmo assim arrisco mesmo a dizer que será a primeira grande "tempestade de inverno" fora de horas para os Açores. De qualquer forma e a concretizar-se esta previsão, já não era sem tempo. Posivelmente será levantado o alerta amarelo ou quem sabe laranja, isto para o vento e para a chuva ( se as previsões não se alterarem claro).
> 
> Cumprimentos!



Quanto aos Açores é praticamente certo que terão bastante temporal dfurante a proxima semana....mas no continente é que ainda não se pode ter certezas...dependerá da dorsal subtropical


----------



## Azor (16 Mar 2012 às 18:35)

stormy disse:


> Quanto aos Açores é praticamente certo que terão bastante temporal dfurante a proxima semana....mas no continente é que ainda não se pode ter certezas...dependerá da dorsal subtropical



Boa tarde,

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento. Sim mas parece-me que o Continente tammbém ainda vai apanhar com qualquer coisa. A Madeira é que já não sei. Vamos acompanhando o evoluir desta situação.

Cumprimentos


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2012 às 18:48)

Essa depressão para os açores está confirmada mas para o Continente dou muito pouco certo que cá chegue alguma coisa durante toda a semana que vem, a não ser que a bolsa fria que se solta do cavado que vai afetar o norte Sábado cá fique muito próximo mas duvido muito penso que apenas os espanhóis vão ter sorte com essa bolsa fria ao longo da semana primeiro o leste de Espanha e depois o norte, enfim resta esperar pelo final do mês a ver se alguma cut off nos alegra pelo menos a alguns sem ser isso não vejo mais nada infelizmente mas como nisto o que não se vê hoje pode se passar a ver em dois dias pode ser que o final do mês seja muito bom


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mar 2012 às 18:55)

A precipitação no fim de semana irá centrar-se essencialmente no norte e centro. Uma frente de fraca actividade irá atravessar o território. Após a passagem, iremos ter uma descida dos valores de temperatura.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Mar 2012 às 19:14)

Vamos fazer um pequeno apanhado dos modelos sazonais relativamente ao fim de estação em que vivemos !!

Como habitual nesta altura os modelos tem muito pouco apetite em descobrir sinal nesta altura do ano ....
Tal não quer dizer que tenhamos um Abril e Maio normais ou chuvosos ou secos, apenas que não conseguem captar sinal.

Relativamente á previsão mensal do IM ela basicamente indica que em altitude teremos uma circulação nas proximas 4 semanas de leste ou nordeste, sendo que durante o mês de Abril o sinal é fraco, e não existe sinal se será chuvoso ou seco.

Mas olhando aos modelos a 15 dias estou em crer que vamos ter um final de Março bem quente com uma circulação de sueste bastante quente para a altura do ano em que estamos .....


Acho que este ano é ano de bater recordes e por isso vamos a eles !!

Penso que a chave está nesta suposta depressão que afectará os Açores que indicará se teremos um periodo bem quente ou bem chuvoso.

Nesta altura do campeonato estou muito mais inclinado para o quente !!


----------



## Vince (16 Mar 2012 às 20:11)

Também não vejo luz alguma ao final do túnel, penso mesmo que não vale a pena alimentar ilusões, estou convencido que vamos continuar a atravessar uma grande seca. (Entrei oficialmente em modo pessimista já há bastante tempo). Os Açores que jogam noutro campeonato vão ter instabilidade, talvez até excessiva, o excesso lá será a nossa penúria cá continente, nem é bom para uns, nem outros. Oxalá me engane, mas não me parece.

Mas entretanto teremos essa frente no fim de semana, que já pareceu bem mais interessante nos modelos pelo menos para o noroeste, mas que agora parece  bastante fraquinha, mas pode ser que seja pelo menos minimamente interessante no noroeste do país.


----------



## David sf (16 Mar 2012 às 23:34)

Neste momento já se identifica bem a frente e o pós frontal na imagem de satélite, a noroeste de Portugal:







A frente, relativamente fraca, vai afectar as regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto - Estrela, e não todo o país como vários órgãos de comunicação social referiram.

Depois, e provavelmente mais interessante, o pós frontal, com aguaceiros que poderão render uns 5/10 mm no norte do país, e com cotas de neve que poderão baixar ligeiramente dos 1 000 m.

Precipitação segundo o ECMWF:











Cota de neve, na madrugada de sábado para domingo, segundo o WRF (valores em centenas de metros), e neve acumulada:






A sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto - Estrela não deverá ocorrer precipitação, mas as temperaturas vão baixar bastante. No início da próxima semana as temperaturas mínimas ficarão bem próximas de zero em todo o interior, e as máximas não deverão superar muito os 15ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Mar 2012 às 15:42)

Em relação aos modelos apenas o ECM tem uma prespectiva melhor para toda a gente sendo que com aquela modelagem havia muita chuva nos Açores, chuva na Madeira e mesmo alguma precipitação por cá ..... mas os modelos ainda estão completamente diferentes !!!

Em especial o ECM que não tem nada a ver com os outros !!


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Mar 2012 às 19:18)

Depois do final deste entretenimento deste fim de semana há que abrir os horizontes...E apesar de tudo as coisas não estão assim tão más...A próxima semana ao contrário daquilo que se ouviu muito na comunicação social não terá novamente máximas elevadas...bem pelo contrário...máximas chegarão apenas aos 20ºc e as mínimas próximas dos 0ºC no interior norte e centro no inicio da semana...

*GFS*
Prevê como disse em cima um aumento gradual da mínima e máxima ao longo da semana, contudo máximas apenas no Algarve a rondar os 20ºc...no resto do território entre os 15-20ºc...mais fresco portanto do que tivemos nesta semana que passou...
Embora tenhamos influencia anticiclónica, este estará mais esticado a norte desde NW da península até ao leste europeu...
Uma noticia relativamente boa é a manutenção da depressão no interior da Península que terá mais expressão a partir de terça-feira e que deverá render alguns milímetros especialmente ao interior norte...contudo a não esquecer a influencia montanhosa espanhola que vai "sugar" bastante...
Depois a melhor notícia deste início de Primavera...uma entrada no final de semana de WNW que parece-me que irá repor alguma "normalidade" para a época do ano...acumulações generosas...

*ECMWF*
Bastante idêntico em tudo ao anterior...apenas uma diferença, estaciona a depressão a norte dos Açores durante bons dias, portanto alguma cautela naquela região...
Cenário pior para o continente em termos de precipitação...mas dá ideia de dinâmica que já é óptimo...


----------



## Aurélio (17 Mar 2012 às 19:41)

MarioCabral disse:


> Depois do final deste entretenimento deste fim de semana há que abrir os horizontes...E apesar de tudo as coisas não estão assim tão más...A próxima semana ao contrário daquilo que se ouviu muito na comunicação social não terá novamente máximas elevadas...bem pelo contrário...máximas chegarão apenas aos 20ºc e as mínimas próximas dos 0ºC no interior norte e centro no inicio da semana...
> 
> *GFS*
> Prevê como disse em cima um aumento gradual da mínima e máxima ao longo da semana, contudo máximas apenas no Algarve a rondar os 20ºc...no resto do território entre os 15-20ºc...mais fresco portanto do que tivemos nesta semana que passou...
> ...



Não concordo penso que o cenário do ECM com o centro da depressão cima dos Açores em vez de mais a Noroeste como mostrou o GFS dará bem mais chuva ..... além disso com a depressão a Noroeste dos Açores (principal núcleo) no GFS faz com que fiquemos quase só com nuvens altas, repara que praticamente só esta run do GFS meteu chuva, e por outro lado no caso do ECM terás uma corrente de sul. Mas sim se queres comparar a run do GFS das 12h com esta das 12h do ECM, sim a do GFS é algo melhor .... !!


----------



## stormy (17 Mar 2012 às 22:30)

Aurélio disse:


> Não concordo penso que o cenário do ECM com o centro da depressão cima dos Açores em vez de mais a Noroeste como mostrou o GFS dará bem mais chuva ..... além disso com a depressão a Noroeste dos Açores (principal núcleo) no GFS faz com que fiquemos quase só com nuvens altas, repara que praticamente só esta run do GFS meteu chuva, e por outro lado no caso do ECM terás uma corrente de sul. Mas sim se queres comparar a run do GFS das 12h com esta das 12h do ECM, sim a do GFS é algo melhor .... !!



Tudo vai depender de como vai evoluir a crise tornádica nos EUA...caso seja forte a actividade nos EUA, a dorsal em altura irá tambem ficar mais forte e mais a leste, empurrando o cavado mais para SE em direcção aos Açores-Madeira.

Outra questão vai ser a evolução das teleconexões, nomeadamente a MJO fase 7 que vai apanhar uma anomalia de el niño no pacifico leste, potenciando a convecão tropical e o fortalecimento do anticiclone em altura das caraibas.

Em principio se tudo correr bem teremos uma entrada quente de S, seguida de uma situação propicia a convecção pressistente e até algum tempo severo caso haja um bom padrão sinoptico em toda a extrutura vertical da troposfera.
Na pior das hipoteses ficamos só com o calor e sol...


----------



## David sf (17 Mar 2012 às 22:47)

stormy disse:


> Tudo vai depender de como vai evoluir a crise tornádica nos EUA...caso seja forte a actividade nos EUA, a dorsal em altura irá tambem ficar mais forte e mais a leste, empurrando o cavado mais para SE em direcção aos Açores-Madeira.
> 
> Outra questão vai ser a evolução das teleconexões, nomeadamente a MJO fase 7 que vai apanhar uma anomalia de el niño no pacifico leste, potenciando a convecão tropical e o fortalecimento do anticiclone em altura das caraibas.
> 
> ...



Para a situação do próximo fim de semana, é absolutamente irrelevante o que se vai passar nos EUA. O que vai decidir é a cut-off que se vai isolar na península, centrada no leste de Espanha, e como ela será reintegrada na circulação global. O mais provável é que seja absorvida na zona do Golfo da Biscaia, provocando um pequeno cavado junto à península, permitindo que o fluxo depressionário se aproxime do continente:






Melhor ainda seria se a cut-off evoluísse para sudoeste do continente, aí sim seria um festim.

Para o longo prazo, já entra em equação tudo o que referiste, a incerteza é ainda muito grande, a dorsal está muito perto, mas um pequeno desvio para leste, e ficamos com um fluxo perturbado de sul bastante interessante. A MJO em fase 7 é favorável a NAO-, mas isso não implica directamente a ocorrência de precipitação em Portugal continental, pode ficar tudo bloqueado nos Açores, o que não seria totalmente descabido nesta fase do ano.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mar 2012 às 00:01)

A previsão mensal do IM com base no ECMWF não indica nenhuma semana com anomalia positiva na precipitação até 15 de Abril, duvido que venha mesmo a ocorrer algo, quando os modelos indicam precipitação abaixo da média. Elas têem batido mais de certo, Março sigo com 2 mm e pelo andar da carruagem não deve ir mais além disto pelo menos aqui no Algarve.

Só uma cut-off estacionada vários dias a SW do Algarve pode dar uma coisa no sul, de resto, não acredito em mais nada.


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2012 às 01:18)

Neste momento o único dia que me parece promissor é Sábado de novo em forma de aguaceiros e trovoadas


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Mar 2012 às 12:05)

Bela run !

Mete bastante água até para esta zona ! Quarta.Feira da parte da tarde, e a partir de sexta em diante. 

Será !?


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2012 às 13:00)

AndréFrade disse:


> Bela run !
> 
> Mete bastante água até para esta zona ! Quarta.Feira da parte da tarde, e a partir de sexta em diante.
> 
> Será !?



Não sei onde vês muita precipitação aqui quarta!!

Continua muito prometedor para o fim de semana.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Mar 2012 às 13:11)

O GFS vê muita convecção um pouco por toda a península até às 192h.
Nos próximos dias parece que haverá uma cut-off a vir de nordeste e a instalar-se sob a península mas a que tudo indica a sua influência será pouca sobre o nosso território, talvez só o nordeste/norte vejam qualquer coisa.
Depois a partir de sexta/sábado parece que haverá bastante convecção um pouco por todo o território.
Parece um cenário promissor...se ficar tudo ao lado, temos mesmo de nos render às evidências do padrão instalado.


----------



## cova beira (18 Mar 2012 às 13:39)

as previsões têm vindo a melhorar significativamente nas ultimas runs chamo a atenção para o facto de no caso de a cut off se instalar mais ao oeste da península como o gfs mostra e também o ukmo a ocorrer precipitação durante a noite e madrugada de terça para quarta seria de neve em grande parte do interior norte e centro devido à grande quantidade de frio em altura que será arrastado, faltam poucas horas mas para já o europeu não apoia colocando tudo mais a este


----------



## Lightning (18 Mar 2012 às 14:28)

Parece que há a possibilidade de eu poder apanhar outro cagaço como apanhei no passado dia 15...  

Agora falando a sério, ainda falta mexer ali na localização da cut-off para ver o que realmente se vai passar. Ninguém se decide neste momento, o GFS e o ECM parece que estão a tentar estacionar um carro. 

Há mais CAPE/LI a partir de Sábado, especialmente, mas não me importava nada de, no meu dia de anos (Sexta, 23, também dia Meteorológico Mundial) ter assim um fogo de artifício à borla. Mas não esquecer de que se tudo correr para o torto podemos ficar a chuchar no dedo e a animação toda ficar em Espanha ou no mar ou noutro lado.

Este tipo de situações é sempre uma incógnita.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mar 2012 às 15:48)

*OFF TOPIC*



Lightning disse:


> Parece que há a possibilidade de eu poder apanhar outro cagaço como apanhei no passado dia 15...



Bem pior aconteceu comigo quando filmava uma pequena nuvem no Alandroal; de repente cai um raio a 100/200 metros de mim (chegou primeiro o som e só depois a luz!!!). Parecia que o céu se tinha rasgado; momentaneamente o ar tornou-se seco, o cabelo levantou-se todo e os pelos do corpo parece que eram todos sugados … Foi o meu maior susto.

www.dailymotion.com/video/xah9ze_alandroal-trovoada-seca-13-09-2009_tech


----------



## Aurélio (18 Mar 2012 às 16:02)

Eu para já não vejo de relevante no que á situação sinóptica diz respeito .... talvez uma situação idêntica á de Quinta de Sexta dentro de uma semana, mas vejo pouco significado nisso ....
Cada vez vejo é a depressão nos Açores menos folgada, e cada vez mais longe de poder vir para cá embora na proxima sexta e talvez fim de semana possa haver alguma convecção mas não vejo nada sinceramente !!


----------



## David sf (18 Mar 2012 às 16:11)

Neste momento, grande divergência entre os vários modelos, que não estão a ser capazes de modelar correctamente a trajectória da cut-off que se está a isolar sobre França. Temos por um lado o ECMWF, bastante mais fiável, a centrar a depressão em Espanha, o que para nós não traria nada de precipitação:







Por outro lado, o GFS desloca a depressão para cima de Portugal, provocando aguaceiros no interior norte e centro, que aliados ao fluxo continental, às isos -2 a 850 hpa e -30 a 500 hpa, poderiam ser de neve a cotas muito baixas para a época, a rondar os 500 m. Poderá ser um delírio do GFS, mas a maioria dos ensembles aponta para esta hipótese, e vem sendo mostrada há 3 runs consecutivas.











OS restantes modelos estão igualmente muito divergentes, o UKMO está a meio termo, o GEM e o GME apoiam o ECMWF. Enquanto não ficar claramente definida a trajectória desta depressão, não poderemos saber ao certo o que se passará no fim de semana, pois ela servirá de atractora à depressão que se situará nos Açores. De qualquer modo, é bom sinal que tanto GFS como ECMWF, que apostam por caminhos diferentes, tenham ambos precipitação no próximo sábado.


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Mar 2012 às 17:00)

Vou ser sincero, a diferença é pequena entre os dois principais modelos...mas que fará também toda a "diferença"...

O *GFS *encaixa a cut-off já dia 19 a entrar desde o centro da França e fá-lo ir descendo até ao centro do continente a 21, quarta-feira...Nos dias seguintes a cut-off vai subindo em direcção à costa oeste da França e acaba por ser reabsorvida...

O *ECMWF* ao invés, dá apenas um retoque...em vês de termos a cut-off no centro nacional, localiza a mesma no centro ibérico...a meu ver uma situação mais habitual...e, por isso, em que acredito mais...

Se ocorrer a 1ª hipótese, teríamos alguma precipitação no norte e centro, e neve a cota inferior a 500metros como disse o david...No caso da 2ª, não teríamos nada...

Daí para a frente o ECMWF é claramente melhor para nós...continuariam a aparecer umas cut-offs que iriam fazendo acumular mais qualquer coisa até final do mês...


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Mar 2012 às 20:36)

Reparem na mudança do europeu de uma saída para a outra! normal?
Mudou por completo o panorama depois desta cut-off...estranho
Reparem que de 24 para 25 sobem quase 10ºC...colou-se ao GFS...mas assim de repente?


----------



## Aurélio (18 Mar 2012 às 21:08)

MarioCabral disse:


> Reparem na mudança do europeu de uma saída para a outra! normal?
> Mudou por completo o panorama depois desta cut-off...estranho
> Reparem que de 24 para 25 sobem quase 10ºC...colou-se ao GFS...mas assim de repente?



Estranho era o que eles estavam dando antes com o centro da depressão em cima dos Açores e quase em forma de cut-off que era aquilo que todos os outros modelos não davam ....
Isto não para mim não é surpresa nenhuma ... e neste momento chuva já só na próxima Sexta Feira e mesmo assim veremos !!


----------



## cova beira (18 Mar 2012 às 21:12)

neste momento o gfs a estar certo daria um grande nevão aqui pelo interior, quanto ao europeu colou-se ao gfs mas continua a não traçar a mesma trajectória para a cut off na quarta feira faltando assim a precipitação, está tudo por um fio pode ser um grande evento ou passar tudo de raspão


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Mar 2012 às 21:28)

Aurélio disse:


> Estranho era o que eles estavam dando antes com o centro da depressão em cima dos Açores e quase em forma de cut-off que era aquilo que todos os outros modelos não davam ....
> Isto não para mim não é surpresa nenhuma ... e neste momento chuva já só na próxima Sexta Feira e mesmo assim veremos !!



A minha admiração é de uma saída para a outra mudar tudo por completo...sinceramente a mim faz-me confusão...qual a credibilidade que pode ser dada a um modelo, quando em 12h é capaz de mudar por completo previsões que dava a menos de 200h de distancia?

Em relação ao evento do meio da semana, acho que apenas o nordeste verá alguma coisa, e pouca, em jeito de uma entrada de NE...


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Mar 2012 às 02:25)

Com a chegada ao fim de  mandato inglório ,o Inverno pede desculpa pelo ocorrido. No entanto, lembra que outras vezes assim terá sido.
Muitas  vozes exclamam   que com a dimensão deste ano, nunca  houvera acontecido.
Por tudo isto, o Inverno retira-se , cabisbaixo , triste por não ter correspondido ao exigido . Nada promete para o ano a não ser que não há nunca  dois invernos consecutivos, iguais .
Já é alguma coisa.
Venha de lá a Primavera com as suas eternas  surpresas.
Esta,  não estará a entrar mal , mas parece que já lhe está a ser  vedado 
o caminho para  possíveis veleidades.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Mar 2012 às 10:57)

Para a semana é que é .... para a semana é que é ..... para a semana é que é ..... este tem sido o nosso lema neste Inverno, mas nunca chegou a ser, e pelos vistos parece ser o lema para continuar !!

Nem liga ao ECM na sua previsão das 00h pois ficou completamente fora do ENSEMBLE !!
Para a eternidade fica mais uma previsão de uma possivel cut-off aqui a sudoeste dentro de 192 horas, para irmos dizendo .... "Para a semana é que é ... Para a semana é que é "...

Algum dia há-de ser é verdade mas pouco provável que possa ser pelo jeito ainda este mês de Março !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2012 às 11:05)

A run das 6 do GFS já não coloca nenhuma precipitação no Algarve, como seria expectável, o ECM coloca uns meros chuviscos na 6ªfeira e nada mais. De salientar que o Foreca já prevê 25ºC para domingo, isto vai começar o calor. 

Impressionante, em 2 meses choveu 2 mm aqui, em Faro choveu 4 mm, valores que nunca aconteceram no passado, não fosse os dois últimos anos hidrológicos no Algarve e isto era dramático.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Mar 2012 às 12:59)

Parece que o dia de Quinta feira vai ser frio
12ºc de máxima para Faro, 11ºc para Lisboa? Vi isto ainda agora na previsão a 10 dias do IM.

Se calhar amanhã já muda tudo outra vez.


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Mar 2012 às 13:11)

Aurélio disse:


> Para a semana é que é .... para a semana é que é ..... para a semana é que é .....
> 
> Noticia sobre o tempo:
> 
> ...


----------



## trovoadas (19 Mar 2012 às 13:58)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Aurélio disse:
> 
> 
> > Para a semana é que é .... para a semana é que é ..... para a semana é que é .....
> ...


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Mar 2012 às 21:11)

A PRIMAVERA chega daqui a umas horas. 
Vem apresentável e com um belo fato de cerimónia. Como se quer em momento cerimonial, a chuva estará ausente.
-
*Chuva? Não há chuva à vista?!*






-----------------

Os dois modelos (ECMWF e GFS), nada nos prometem nos próximos 10 dias relativo a precipitação.
Sendo assim, aproveitemos estes dias de sol para aquecer a alma
Estes são os tempos que temos e nada podemos fazer, a não ser prepararmos a sociedade para a possível falta de água nos próximos meses.


----------



## Norther (19 Mar 2012 às 21:46)

Pena esta cut off passar ao lado mas pode ser que chegue a afectar as zonas fronteiriças do norte e centro do país, estas situações atmosféricas por vezes são imprevisíveis, um pequeno deslocamento para W de ultima hora e o interior pode ser afectado, vamos ver as próximas saídas, sei que to a ser optimista mas nunca se sabe


----------



## pedro vitorino (19 Mar 2012 às 22:32)

Pessoal vou-me encontrar em barcelona de 23 a 1 de abril, podem-me dar uma ideia de como vou encontrar por lá o tempo, Obrigado


----------



## Vince (19 Mar 2012 às 23:29)

A sinóptica já parecia um pouco estranha para estes dias, o ECMWF ainda vacilou nalgumas saídas, mas tudo acabou mesmo por ficar  mais a leste, ou mesmo a mais nordeste. Cheguei a sonhar com uma depressão em altura destas no mês de Fevereiro, em movimento retrógrado para Portugal, seria espectacular em plena onda de frio seca.
Mas de acordo com as últimas saídas já não será mau, ao menos que chova e neve nas serras do norte de Espanha, será bom para pelo menos alguns dos nossos rios, que a coisa anda a ficar um bocado "preta".

Em relação ao médio/longo prazo, as coisas continuam um bocado caóticas, de resto normal nesta altura do ano em transição de estação, é recomendável olhar mais para ensembles, médias, desvios, etc. 
Mas continuo oficialmente, em modo "pessimista". Continuo a achar que teremos  infelizmente uma grande seca pela frente, para durar muitos mas meses. Mas como sempre digo, espero que nada disto se confirme, que o clima é sempre um poço de surpresas.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Mar 2012 às 09:12)

Sendo que basicamente a previsão sazonal como de resto é habitual nesta altura do ano não apresenta sinal aqui para o nosso cantinho, resta ir olhando para a previsão a 15 dias, que nos indica que as altas pressões deverão rumar mais para norte e abrir o caminho para a entrada de cut-offs (nomeadamente depressões isoladas em altitude) ou então não.
Palpita-me que este será o prato do dia até ao final do Maio com a entrada eterna de cut-offs nos modelos.
Assim sendo será de esperar grandes variações nos modelos ao nível das temperaturas dado que com o posicionamento do AA em latitudes mais elevadas, torna-se provavel termos uma entrada de Nordeste mais fria (existe ainda algum frio na Europa) ou então a entrada de ar mais quente vindo de Africa, e termos temperaturas mais elevadas.

Assim sendo resta ir olhando aos modelos e ir aguardando por alterações nos modelos e sendo que na minha modesta opinião temos cerca de 1 mês para chover pois como sabemos desde há já muitos anos que Maio é Verão !!
Mais tarde ou mais cedo há-de chover resta saber é quando !!


PS: Já agora já alguma vez tivemos 100% do território em seca extrema ??????????

EDIT: Nem tinha reparado que o GFS dava chuva para este fim de semana ..... com aguaceiros e trovoadas .....


----------



## QNH (20 Mar 2012 às 09:38)

Aurélio disse:


> PS: Já agora já alguma vez tivemos 100% do território em seca extrema ??????????



Território? Não concorda comigo que seria mais correcto dizer, território continental? Espero que não leve a mal o reparo, mas não me faz sentido quando leio no INMG ou na imprensa, a afirmação : x por cento do território está em seca extrema, ou moderada. 
No meu entender deveria mencionar-se: x por cento do território continental...
E respondendo à questão, 100% do território em seca. Não. Nos Açores e na Madeira não há no momento situação de seca 
Abraço


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2012 às 09:42)

Pois é...a partir de Sabado regressa a instabilidade.

A nivel dinamico, nos niveis altos vamos ser afectados pelo ramo divergente do jet, associado a um cavado de tilt negativo que contem uma região de pantano depressionario em altitude que se extende desde os Açores.

Ainda para mais, nos niveis baixos, teremos a entrada de ar muito energético, com dewpoints de até 15-16ºC, sujeito a um forte aquecimento diurno, criando um grande gradiente vertical face ao ar mais frio que vai entrando em altura.

Esta conjugação é muito interessante...é daqueles padrões que costuma dar  a convecção mais interessante em Pt, com um shear/veering favoraveis á criação de células organizadas e de grande desenvolvimento vertical.

Até meados da semana que vem ( pelo menos) parece que teremos boas condições, mas há uns dias que saltam ao olho, como Sabado, Domingo e 3f...mas são situações para depois se analisarem a nivel mesoescalar quando estivermos mais perto


----------



## tripado (20 Mar 2012 às 11:39)

Na Madeira não????? Inverno mais seco dos ultimos 150 anos.... tenho 5.2 mm este ano....




QNH disse:


> Território? Não concorda comigo que seria mais correcto dizer, território continental? Espero que não leve a mal o reparo, mas não me faz sentido quando leio no INMG ou na imprensa, a afirmação : x por cento do território está em seca extrema, ou moderada.
> No meu entender deveria mencionar-se: x por cento do território continental...
> E respondendo à questão, 100% do território em seca. Não. Nos Açores e na Madeira não há no momento situação de seca
> Abraço


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mar 2012 às 11:45)

stormy disse:


> Pois é...a partir de Sabado regressa a instabilidade.



Instabilidade a partir de sábado só a vejo no GFS. Stormy se veres o ECM não há instabilidade a sul do Tejo e formos ver as previsões do IM a 10 dias para Faro e Lisboa não vejo qualquer hipótese que chova com probabilidades de 4% no sábado e de 2% no domingo. A norte poderá chover no Sábado e só no Sábado daí para a frente não existe qualquer precipitação. Hoje é 3ªfeira pode mudar, mas não acredito a previsão da Aemet para Ayamonte é a mesma que é para aqui. A única coisa que vejo para o fim de semana é subida da temperatura para perto dos 25ºC agora instabilidade não acredito.

Bom, era o cenário a 29 de Março se concretizasse, seria uma boa rega no Algarve.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Mar 2012 às 11:47)

QNH disse:


> E respondendo à questão, 100% do território em seca. Não. Nos Açores e na Madeira não há no momento situação de seca
> Abraço



Como? choveu assim tanto na Madeira nos últimos tempos? Ao que sei a Madeira estava/está em estado de seca como o território continental.




alex vieria disse:


> Se confirma valores extremos enquanto falta de precipitação, deixo aqui uma citação do DN-Madeira de hoje.
> 
> *Precipitação registada no Funchal nunca foi tão baixa desde 1865, quando começou o registo.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (20 Mar 2012 às 12:02)

stormy disse:


> Pois é...a partir de Sabado regressa a instabilidade.
> 
> A nivel dinamico, nos niveis altos vamos ser afectados pelo ramo divergente do jet, associado a um cavado de tilt negativo que contem uma região de pantano depressionario em altitude que se extende desde os Açores.
> 
> ...



Se for tão interessante como foi no ultimo fim de semana estou tramado ..... mas pode ser que caia alguma coisa que se pareça com água ... a ver vamos, mas a sinóptica prevista para Abril e mais ou menos aquilo que é mostrado para o final do mês com um vale depressionário, em especial em altitude vagueando algures aqui pela PI !!


----------



## Aurélio (20 Mar 2012 às 12:06)

*Previsão do IM para Sexta_Feira: Chamo a atenção para direcção do vento em altitude*

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros na região Sul a partir do final da manhã.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste,
soprando moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) no Algarve.
Nas terras altas, vento moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) do
quadrante sul.
Subida de temperatura.

Fonte: IM


----------



## Norther (20 Mar 2012 às 12:29)

Vento que deve fazer subir as temperaturas aos 1500m no dia de Sábado, se não fosse o vento forte que se prevê seria um belo dia de montanha


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2012 às 13:14)

Vai ser um fim de semana de praia. Temperaturas a irem além dos 20ºC embora com alguma nortada.


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2012 às 13:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vai ser um fim de semana de praia. Temperaturas a irem além dos 20ºC embora com alguma nortada.



Temperaturas a ir alem dos 25ºC, até perto de 30ºC em alguns locais, com vento do quandrante E/SE no interior, rodando para SW/W no litoral á tarde mas sempre abaixo dos 10-12kt.
E a ajudar a entrara de ar humido, com dew a chegar a 14-16ºC, que vai acentuar a sensação de calor.


----------



## Azor (20 Mar 2012 às 13:27)

QNH disse:


> E respondendo à questão, 100% do território em seca. Não. Nos Açores e na Madeira não há no momento situação de seca
> Abraço



Boa tarde,

O território açoriano não está em seca (apesar de a sua média normal de precpitação ter diminuído este inverno), ao contrário da Madeira que tal como o Continente está a atravessar um período difícil sem chuva.

Cumprimentos


----------



## David sf (20 Mar 2012 às 13:35)

A partir do próximo fim de semana as temperaturas deverão subir, mas para valores não tão altos com os registados no início do mês, é a minha opinião. As temperaturas em altitude serão relativamente elevadas para a época, mas está prevista nebulosidade em todo o país, que diminui a radiação solar, que nesta altura do ano ainda é mais decisiva no estabelecimento das máximas. 
E não nos podemos esquecer que até está prevista chuva para esses dias, o GFS em todo o país, o ECMWF só a norte, pelo que muito dificilmente se atingirão os 25ºC.

O GFS modela para o próximo domingo um CAPE superior a 1300 e um L.I. inferior a -5 no Alentejo, valores bastante extremos para a época do ano em que estamos. O ECMWF nem prevê chuva a sul do Tejo, e mesmo para o norte seria em poucas quantidades e só para sábado. O modelo europeu até prevê uma entrada fria, com a iso 0 a 850 hpa a afectar o norte do país na próxima semana. Há muita incerteza na previsão a médio prazo, qualquer movimento para este ou oeste e muda tudo, não vale a pena estarmo-nos a queixar que este modelo tirou chuva, este mete calor, que está ainda tudo em aberto. Uma coisa é certa, o padrão que se vai estabelecer com anticiclone sobre o Reino Unido, é. nesta época do ano, extremamente favorável à formação de cut-offs na PI, e consequentemente, favorável à ocorrência de aguaceiros convectivos e trovoadas.

Curioso que a longo prazo, 240 h, neste momento ECMWF operacional e GFS operacional, têm uma situação idêntica, com AA a deslocar-se para a Gronelândia, entrada fria sobre o Reino Únido e depressão a oeste de Portugal.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2012 às 13:59)

David sf disse:


> A partir do próximo fim de semana as temperaturas deverão subir, mas para valores não tão altos com os registados no início do mês, é a minha opinião. As temperaturas em altitude serão relativamente elevadas para a época, mas está prevista nebulosidade em todo o país, que diminui a radiação solar, que nesta altura do ano ainda é mais decisiva no estabelecimento das máximas.
> E não nos podemos esquecer que até está prevista chuva para esses dias, o GFS em todo o país, o ECMWF só a norte, pelo que muito dificilmente se atingirão os 25ºC.



Concordo em absoluto, daí mais acima apenas ter falado dos 20ºC.


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2012 às 16:55)

Boas...a nova run do GFS mantem o cenário convectivo para o fim de semana.

Na região sul os parametros dinamicos são particularmente interessantes, suportativos de tempo severo e convecção organizada e pressistente...mas há algum CIN associado a ar quente e seco que pode entrar nos niveis medios e altos.

Na região a norte do tejo a dinamica não é tão interessante mas deverão ocorrer á mesma aguaceiros e trovoadas.

Domingo teremos um vortice em altura a passar á latitude de lisboa, com um jet de niveis medios e altos bastante forte no baixo Alentejo e Algarve...o vento á superficie será de SE o que produzirá bastante helicidade, suportativa de updrafts rotativos e talvez algum tornado ou pelo menos um mecociclone bem formado se consiga gerar na região...
Sabado o padrão é semelhante mas o fluxo em altura é menos forte...

Quanto á questão do calor...bom, não haverá assim tanta cobertura nebulosa excepto durante a fase central do dia, até ao inicio da noite...e com o ar tropical a ser empurrado de sul será bem facil a temperatura subir.

Bom...relativamente ao resto da semana, entre 2f e 4f manter-se-há uma area ciclonica em altura, embora pouco organizada ( pantanosa), que vai interagindo com uma depressão em altura mais vigorosa no Atlantico central.

A dorsal vai-se extender desde o Mediterraneo central até ás ilhas Britanicas, establecendo uma circulação quente do quadrante sul em toda a metade oeste da PI.
Associada a esta corrente quente preve-se a manutenção de condições dinamicas favoraveis á ocorrencia de trovoadas, que a ocorrer no sul ( região que talvez seja prejudicada pelo ar sahariano nos niveis medios) poderá ser localmente intensa.


Nestas circunstancias o norte do pais por vezes sai favorecido pelo facto de estar menos influenciado pelo ar seco desertico...mas no sul, se alguma coisa rebentar geralmente é com a genica toda

Ainda me lembro do ano passado fazer uma caçada na região de Coruche, com a malta do meteoalerta, e havia a discussão acerca de onde iam apareceras melhores trovoadas....os modelos colocavam actividade no ribatejo logo pela manhã, mas a sul os parametros dinamicos eram muito bons, á excepção do tal ar sahariano em altura ( capping layer)...e o que se passou foi que no ribatejo apanhamos boas trovoadas...mas ao fim da manhã quando rebentou uma ao pé de Beja, foi essa que realmente produziu algum granizo e se mostrou melhor organizada.
Portanto é assim...por vezes é muito dificil saber ao certo o que se vai passar...e isso torna a meteorologia uma ciencia muito interessante


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Mar 2012 às 09:10)

stormy disse:


> Boas...a nova run do GFS mantem o cenário convectivo para o fim de semana.
> 
> Bom dia, Aqui vai uma notícia que li:
> "
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (21 Mar 2012 às 09:44)

Os modelos andam tão confusos que nem dá vontade de comentar o que quer que seja mas ainda assim e a menos que haja outro salto enorme (basta ver as runs de hoje e de ontem de todos os modelos), creio que se pode concluir a seguinte situação sinóptica.

* Quarta e Quinta:*
Neste dois dias teremos ceu pouco nublado ou limpo e temperatura a subir gradualmente.

* Sexta a ..... Terça:*
Neste momento parecem existem condições para uma subida de temperatura e uma pequenina depressão nos niveis altos originarem ao final da tarde os habituais aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior ainda que estes pareçam ser mais fvaoráveis a ocorrerem no fim de semana .... Esses aguaceiros serão bastante dispersos/isolados ...

* Quarta a ...... :* Nesses dias segundo os modelos pareçem surgir uma nova cut-off que poderá atingir-nos ou não sendo que a sinóptica aponta para que seja mais forte do que esta e em principio atinga mais o Norte e Centro !!

PS: Quem espera que isso rega alguma coisa é bom que pense mas é em ir regar, porque isto não é nada mais nada menos do que a situação que temos sempre em Abril e Maio !!


----------



## David sf (21 Mar 2012 às 11:41)

Aurélio disse:


> PS: Quem espera que isso rega alguma coisa é bom que pense mas é em ir regar, porque isto não é nada mais nada menos do que a situação que temos sempre em Abril e Maio !!



Que temos normalmente, já houve várias primaveras bastante secas, e na minha opinião acabaremos abril com precipitação acima da média, e nalguns locais (poucos) até é possível que tal aconteça ainda em março.

O cenário para o próximo fim de semana começa a consolidar-se, com alguma concordância entre ECMWF e GFS, a possível nestas situações. O dia de sábado poderá ter já alguma convecção, mas ao contrário do que estava modelado ontem, parece que será domingo o dia mais favorável, essencialmente no centro e sul do país. Os parâmetros convectivos não estão tão extremos como estavam ontem, mas há agora mais humidade a entrar a níveis médios.

Depois do fim de semana, segunda feira ainda poderá ter alguma convecção menos forte, e depois teremos uns dias de acalmia, para no final da semana voltar a instabilidade, com alguma dose de probabilidade. Fica a média de ensembles do ECMWF, para mostrar que a tendência é bastante forte para o estabelecimento de uma depressão a oeste do continente:







Com pouca dispersão:


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mar 2012 às 11:49)

Para já, o GFS para esta zona coloca chuva a partir de sábado, que no 1º painel não tem fim. Finalmente dias de chuva


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mar 2012 às 13:03)

A chuva vai ser em tanta quantidade que vai cair 2 pingas e vai ficar tudo afogado em pó. 

O que eu vejo é uma tempestade de areia, com a quantidade de poeira que vem aí http://wind.tau.ac.il/dust8/dust.html. 

Se chover vai ser barro, areia e quem sabe algum camelo do deserto.


----------



## David sf (21 Mar 2012 às 13:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A chuva vai ser em tanta quantidade que vai cair 2 pingas e vai ficar tudo afogado em pó.
> 
> O que eu vejo é uma tempestade de areia, com a quantidade de poeira que vem aí http://wind.tau.ac.il/dust8/dust.html.
> 
> Se chover vai ser barro, areia e quem sabe algum camelo do deserto.



Já no início do mês tu falaste nesta questão do pó. Na altura as quantidades modeladas eram ínfimas, e não tiveram qualquer repercussão no que se passou.

Desta vez, e só vemos a quantidade de poeira até sexta feira à tarde, a quantidade é muito grande, e será a responsável por não ocorrer precipitação nesse dia, com ar muito seco em muitos níveis da atmosfera. Não fora isso, já na sexta feira estariam reunidas as condições para alguma precipitação. Portanto, o link que apresentas apenas prova que na sexta feira teremos "cadáveres marroquinos", e essa é a razão de não atingirmos temperaturas muito altas nesse dia, como referi ontem.

Depois, para o fim de semana, dá-me ideia, que a massa de ar seca e poeirenta será empurrada para Espanha, sendo substituída por uma relativamente húmida a níveis médios (700 hpa), e a partir daí estão reunidas as condições para um bom evento.

Se vão cair 2 pingas ou 40 mm, depende da sorte, o ponto positivo é que algures vai cair bem. E se não for desta será na seguinte, o padrão que se está a estabelecer é bastante favorável.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2012 às 13:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O que eu vejo é uma tempestade de areia, com a quantidade de poeira que vem aí http://wind.tau.ac.il/dust8/dust.html.









Pobres alérgicos, agora é que vai ser um grande surto.


----------



## stormy (21 Mar 2012 às 15:15)

A run das 06z do GFS mantem-se interessante, tal como a das 00z e a do ECMWF00z.

Infelizmente o ECMWF não dá para fazer analise muito aprofundada...mas o GFS coloca um Sabado e Domingo activos em Pt continental.

Sabado á tarde um cavado deverá estar situado a W do continente, e a SW de Lisboa observa-se uma configuração em gancho no sentido negativo do tilt, com uma dinamica vertical dominada por um forte veering e um shear vertical razoavel, de 20 a 35kts.

Há CAPE, forçamento dinamico e uma camada de superficie humida e quente..

Sabado poderemos assistir a trovoadas fortes, organizadas, capazes de produzir ventos fortes, granizo e tornados, nomeadamente no Algarve e Alentejo.

Domingo o padrão é ainda mais instavel, com o cavado a isolar-se numa ULL que deverá posicionar-se no centro do continente, sob a latitude 39-40ºN, mais uma vez as trovoadas deverão ocorrerem todo o pais, mas com a dinamica mais favoravel ao tempo severo a deslocar-se para leste numa faixa desde o Interior/Barrocal Algarvio e  o interior do distrito de Beja/ zona SE do distrito de Evora e Portalegre.
Atenção á serra Algarvia que poderá funcionar como mecanismo de disparo.

Caso se mantenha este padrão nas proximas 24h, esta será uma situação potencialmente danosa...


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Mar 2012 às 18:38)

Efectivamente a analise (simplista!!!) do windguru é de que o mar vai subir bastante para Sábado e com elevada percentagem de nebulosidade alta e média, todavia com total ausencia de precipitação. Enquanto que o Surf Forecast.com anuncia, para além da subida do mar (3m), aguaceiros entre a noite de Sábado e a tarde de domingo.  (Tudo isto para a Ericeira claro!)

O que tenho vindo a ler das analises dos mais entendidos neste forum é que parece que estamos numa caixa de surpresas. A esses pergunto a razão (cientifica) pela qual os modelos começaram a discordar tanto uns dos outros? Porque razão os meteorologistas que elaboram essas cartas sinopticas chegam a conclusões tão diferentes? Será que os dados que lhes chegam são diferentes? Ou os dados que são fornecidos podem ser interpretados de diferentes maneiras?
Na verdade sempre houve grande debate de ideias neste forum mas agora até os mais entendidos chegam a alterar radicalmente a previsão - eu meu entender feita com bastante acuidade - no espaço de escassas horas.

Muito gostaria que algum(s) dos mais entendidos tivesse disponibilidade de responder. Obrigada


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mar 2012 às 19:07)

stormy disse:


> *Sabado poderemos assistir a trovoadas fortes, organizadas, capazes de produzir ventos fortes, granizo e tornados, nomeadamente no Algarve e Alentejo.*
> 
> Domingo o padrão é ainda mais instavel, com o cavado a isolar-se numa ULL que deverá posicionar-se no centro do continente, sob a latitude 39-40ºN, mais uma vez as trovoadas deverão ocorrerem todo o pais, mas com a dinamica mais favoravel ao tempo severo a deslocar-se para leste numa faixa desde o Interior/Barrocal Algarvio e  o interior do distrito de Beja/ zona SE do distrito de Evora e Portalegre.
> Atenção á serra Algarvia que poderá funcionar como mecanismo de disparo.
> ...



Stormy não achas que estás a exagerar um bocado. Não sei quais os modelos onde vês isso, mas acho que estás a exagerar. Falares em trovoadas fortes, granizo e até na possibilidade de um tornado no Alentejo e no Algarve quando os modelos mostram tão pouco, acho estranho. Na run das 12, a precipitação desapareceu no sábado e domingo no Algarve, se eu visse nos modelos 20 mm ou mais, aí acreditava no que tu disseste, mas tanto o Cape/LI e precipitação desapareceram nesta run das 12 e estamos já na 4ªfeira.
Para quem é visitante, lê o teu post acho que fica um pouco alarmado, se eu fosse visitante eu ficava, stormy adoro ler os teus posts mas tens que ser mais cauteloso com o que escreves.

Nem a previsão a 15 dias não existe muita mudança pelo menos ao sul diz respeito.


----------



## Snifa (21 Mar 2012 às 19:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Stormy não achas que estás a exagerar um bocado. Não sei quais os modelos onde vês isso, mas acho que estás a exagerar. Falares em trovoadas fortes, granizo e até na possibilidade de um tornado no Alentejo e no Algarve quando os modelos mostram tão pouco, acho estranho. Na run das 12, a precipitação desapareceu no sábado e domingo no Algarve, se eu visse nos modelos 20 mm ou mais, aí acreditava no que tu disseste, mas tanto o Cape/LI e precipitação desapareceram nesta run das 12 e estamos já na 4ªfeira.
> Para quem é visitante, lê o teu post acho que fica um pouco alarmado, se eu fosse visitante eu ficava, stormy adoro ler os teus posts mas tens que ser mais cauteloso com o que escreves.
> 
> Nem a previsão a 15 dias não existe muita mudança pelo menos ao sul diz respeito.



Concordo com o que o Algarvio1980 disse, acho os posts do stormy muito bons, elaborados, e interessantes de ler, certamente é um membro com bons conhecimentos e que se interessa/estuda nesta matéria, contudo acho que também exagerou um pouco... nomeadamente para alguns visitantes, com menos conhecimentos, e que  que poderão ficar algo "alarmados"....embora nestas situações convectivas tanto pode dar para o 8 ou 80...são imprevisíveis, quer em localização quer em intensidade.. muitas vezes só mesmo na altura sabemos o seu grau de intensidade e efeitos..

De momento a previsão do IM para os próximos dias ( nomeadamente para os dias mais instáveis e até onde chega a previsão ) é esta:

Previsão para sábado, 24 de março de 2012

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de maior

nebulosidade a partir da tarde com possibilidade de ocorrência

de *aguaceiros mais prováveis nas regiões do Centro e Sul.*

Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste,

soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h) no Algarve e temporariamente

de noroeste na faixa costeira ocidental.

Actualizado a 21 de março de 2012 às 11:10 UTC


Previsão para domingo, 25 de março de 2012

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.*
Vento fraco do quadrante leste, soprando moderado no Algarve
Descida da temperatura máxima.

METEOROLOGISTA: Maria João Frada/Margarida Gonçalves.

Actualizado a 21 de março de 2012 às 11:10 UTC


FONTE:http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/

Amanhã certamente esta previsão sofrerá alterações..


----------



## stormy (21 Mar 2012 às 20:18)

A run das 12z do GFS modificou o padrão sinoptico, o ECMWF mantem.

Alguns modelos de facto preveem sinoptica favoravel a fenomenos extremos, tudo dependerá da força da camada de ar seco sahariano e do aquecimento diurno.

O que estou a dizer é que se a sinoptica se mantiver parecida com a do GFS06z de hoje ( e que o ECMWF copiou na run das 12 mas está a substimar a precip), e se alguma célula nascer e maturar nas regiões que referi, há a possibilidade de fenomenos extremos.

Mas vamos esperar pela analise do estofex e pelas proximas runs


----------



## Costa (21 Mar 2012 às 21:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/4748/dust72.gif
> 
> Pobres alérgicos, agora é que vai ser um grande surto.



Também o ano passado +/- por esta altura fomos atingidos por uma bastante grande


----------



## Redfish (21 Mar 2012 às 23:48)

Mas certezas metereologicas qêm as têm nesta altura do campeonato.


Vamos aguardar por alguma coisa no:
http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2012 às 00:18)

Costa disse:


> Também o ano passado +/- por esta altura fomos atingidos por uma bastante grande



Sim, eu lembro-me, foi na altura dos meus anos. Da qual até sobrou uma foto assim.

5 de Abril de 2011 - Maçores, Torre de Moncorvo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Mar 2012 às 10:46)

é impressão minha ou a run das 12h do GFS hoje não saiu??


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2012 às 11:10)

Os modelos convergiram outra vez para o cenário mais instavel.

Se olharem:
http://www.weather.ul.pt/skewt.php?dia=20120322_00&loc=Evora

Este modelo é o mesoescala WRF do IDL, baseado num modelo global, e ás 63h podemos ver no perfil vertical uma rotação do vento da camada dos 1000mb aos 700mb, no sentido dos ponteiros do relogio desde o quadrante SE para SW/WSW.

Segundo o GFS00z para o mesmo periodo temos uma area de vorticidade aos 500-300hpa com um cavado de tilt negativo a aproximar-se de Pt continental.

Este padrão associado á energia da massa de ar á superficie ( Dew14-16, Theta-e>40ºC, CAPE perto de 1000j/kg e LI -3/-4), é favoravel á ocorrencia de fenomenos extremos.

No médio e longo prazo os modelos manteem uma bolsa de ar frio em altura a oeste....


----------



## Aurélio (22 Mar 2012 às 11:19)

stormy disse:


> Os modelos convergiram outra vez para o cenário mais instavel.
> 
> Se olharem:
> http://www.weather.ul.pt/skewt.php?dia=20120322_00&loc=Evora
> ...



Ora poupa-me o que os modelos mostram é uma mão cheia de nada, pois não fazem a minima ideia do que se vai passar, basta ver as mudanças de uma run para outra, está sempre, sempre a mudar ....
Sim podemos alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas neste fim de semana mas não será nada de especial mas tu és como um benfiquista ferrenho, te deixas levar pela paixão e exageras sempre nas tuas intervenções.... Fortes trovoadas, granizo, tornados ..... estamos onde no Texas ??????

Quase que precisei de uma lupa para ver no ECM esses fortissimos aguaceiros, trovoadas e até uns "devastadores tornados" ......

Haja paciência ......


----------



## David sf (22 Mar 2012 às 11:29)

Bem, um diz que não vem nada, outro diz que vem tudo, o que dirão os mais leigos que visitem o fórum? Assumamos que nestes eventos, nem na manhã do próprio dia saberemos como vai ser, onde e quanto vai cair. É assim, sempre será, não há convergência de modelos, nem sequer sacam duas runs consecutivas semelhantes.

O WRF tem sido este ano o melhor modelo para prever fenómenos convectivos, mas acima das 24 horas, é obviamente, limitado. Não vale muito a pena olhar para ele acima desse período, mas como curiosidade ele não está a prever precipitação em Évora, apenas a nordeste (zona de Reguengos, Estremoz, Elvas), na tarde de sábado. A acertar a previsão, o que só acontecerá por um acaso da sorte, iríamos ter aguaceiros, localmente fortes, acompanhados de trovoadas e eventualmente queda de granizo, nada de muito anormal, principalmente no interior norte.

O ECMWF não vê nada de relevante, apenas alguma precipitação no triângulo Lisboa - Setúbal - Évora.


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2012 às 11:29)

O IM já actualizou as suas previsões:

Previsão para sábado, 24 de março de 2012

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros, em especial nas
regiões Centro e Sul.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste,
soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h) no Algarve e nas terras altas
das regiões Centro e Sul e temporariamente de noroeste na faixa
costeira ocidental.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

Actualizado a 22 de março de 2012 às 11:15 UTC

Previsão para domingo, 25 de março de 2012

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e de trovoada.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste,
soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h) no Algarve e nas terras altas das
regiões Centro e Sul e temporariamente de noroeste na faixa costeira
ocidental.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima na região Sul.


METEOROLOGISTAS: Ângela Lourenço

Actualizado a 22 de março de 2012 às 11:15 UTC

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/

Portanto iremos ter  condições para alguma instabilidade, se será forte  ou  mais fraca , mais abrangente ou localizada, só na altura saberemos, é esperar para ver...


----------



## Aurélio (22 Mar 2012 às 11:43)

Snifa disse:


> O IM já actualizou as suas previsões:
> 
> Previsão para sábado, 24 de março de 2012
> 
> ...



Só uma pequena nota .... reparem que por vezes o IM, coloca a palavra "possibilidade" e isso quer dizer basicamente que poderão ocorrer aguaceiros mas cuja probabilidade será bastante baixa .... 
Mas seja como for e tomando em atenção a direcção do vento soprando de sueste e a provável evolução das nivens eu diria que *se*  houver alguma coisa será formada na fronteira espanhola e deverá tomar a direcção de elvas passando pelo alto alentejo e ficando na região do Alentejo ...
Esses aguaceiros serão bastante isolados e provavelmente acompanhados de alguma trovoada ....

Após segunda ou terça feira os modelos nem mereçem comentários pois estão completamente á nora, que nem tenho palavras. Comparar modelos é como comparar uma formiga com um elefante !!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2012 às 13:28)

*Previsão de aumento dos níveis de pólenes nos próximos dias*


> Portugal vai registar nos próximos dias um aumento dos níveis de pólenes na atmosfera, principalmente das árvores, como o plátano, cipreste, pinheiro e carvalho, segundo o Boletim Polínico da Sociedade Portuguesa de Alergologia e Imunologia Clínica.
> 
> Este aumento é esperado para esta altura do ano, devido à subida da temperatura média do ar, refere a Sociedade Portuguesa de Alergologia e Imunologia Clínica (SPAIC) no Boletim Polínico, divulgado esta quinta-feira.
> 
> ...



Atchimmm


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Mar 2012 às 14:16)

boas

bem eu nao sou muito a ativo nesta zona do forum, mas concordo em parte com o stormy em relação a previsao do fim de semana... 

se olharmos bem os modelos, o A amanha vai estar junto da Irlanda e a estender-se pela europa. o que deixa ali uma possibilidade de uma cut off... 

segundo os modelos, a partir da madrugada de sabado, essa cut off vai formar-se no sul do pais afetando assim a região do sul, parte do dia, e graduamante a regiao centro. Vai ser uma passagem rapida, pois na madrugada de domingo ja estara a norte do sistema montanhoso da Estrela. ate que vai ser absorvida pelo A da Irlanda algures no dia de Segunda feira... 
agora se vai haver tornados ou granizadas isso ja não sei não é cada celula tem as suas caracteristicas... 


mas com as subidas de temperatura previstas para o fim de semana e provavel que sabado domingo e segunda haja aguaceiros que poderão ser acompanhados de trovoadas... 

--------------------------------
a longo prazo, depois ate quinta feria vamos andar com o AA a deslocar-se para os acores, e tambem mais para oeste, deixando novamente uma possibilidade de cut off para o proximo fim de semana... claro que ainda falta tempo mas vamos aguardar as proximas Runs...


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2012 às 16:33)

Boas.
O GFS12z continua em concordancia com o ECMWF.
Sabado teremos um cavado a aproximar-se de W, com celulas convectivas a nascer no Alentejo, migrando no sentido NNE ao longo do dia.
As zonas mais favorecidas pela convecção seriam as regiões norte, centro e até á latitude se Sines-Beja ( 38ºN).
As zonas que parecem ter uma dinamica vertical suportativa de sistemas mais intensos são o Alto alentejo, Ribatejo e Beira interior.

Apesar de tudo o modelo deixou de colocar shear tão forte...mantem algum shear direccional, e a soma disto apenas deve levar a uma actividade severa muito localizada, e dentro do que é normal ( granizo, prec. concentrada e rajadas fortes de vento).

Domingo os modelos colocam o eixo do cavado na região norte, a area mais beneficiada pela convecção será a faixa a norte do Tejo, mas é precisamente no vale do tejo e alto alentejo que o jet se apresenta mais activo e o shear melhor.
Portanto, nessa faixa, poderão ocorrer algumas trovoadas mais fortes.

Quanto ao Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, a previsão piorou em muito devido á proximidade de uma camada de ar muito seco entre os 850 e os 600hpa...os modelos apenas dão alguma coisa no Sabado.
Na minha opinião parece haver forçamento dinamico e talvez aquecimento diurno suficiente para originar alguma actividade na região interior/serra...
Uma das razões que me leva a acreditar nisso é o forte regime de suestada que está previsto em todo o golfo de cadiz....certamente teremos bastante convergencia costeira e uma camada de ar muito humido na região litoral do Algarve, que a progredir para NW deverá causar instabilidade suficiente na serra para originar algumas celulas.

Dado o ar seco nos niveis medios, qualquer celula que ser forme no sul poderá trazer granizo e alguns downdrafts localizados.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Mar 2012 às 16:41)

stormy disse:


> Boas.
> O GFS12z continua em concordancia com o ECMWF.
> Sabado teremos um cavado a aproximar-se de W, com celulas convectivas a nascer no Alentejo, migrando no sentido NNE ao longo do dia.
> As zonas mais favorecidas pela convecção seriam as regiões norte, centro e até á latitude se Sines-Beja ( 38ºN).
> ...



Este sim é um post rigoroso, esclarecedor e informativo, com imensa informação *mas despejada de exagero.*
Um post informativo de grande qualidade e o qual eu concordo inteiramente com o que está escrito


----------



## Redfish (22 Mar 2012 às 17:19)

Mais uma vez penso que será a poucas horas do acontecimento e agarrados ás imagens de radar/satelite para poder ter algumas certezas...


----------



## Aurélio (22 Mar 2012 às 17:29)

Bom mãos á obra .....

Segundo as mais recentes runs, temos um padrão previsto para este fim de semana e mais ou menos terça ou quarta.... e posteriormente temos duas situações distintas com o GFS e os restantes modelos a tomarem direcções completamente opostas e isso prende-se ao surgimento de um Anticiclone a sul dos Açores depois de passar esta depressão .... mais ou menos daqui a 120/144 horas, e que cuja intensidade determinará o deslocamente para Leste / Sueste da depressão que se encontrará nos Açores.

Assim sendo temos para amanhã previsto um "banho de pó" devido a uma massar de ar cheia de poeiras que chegará de África, e que deverá impedir a formação de convectividade no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve essencialmente neste dois dias, esperando-se assim apenas uns "cadáveres marroquinos".
No Sábado espera-se que uma pequena depressão evolua nos niveis mais altos de sul para norte originado alguma instabilidade ainda que fraca no Alto Alentejo, Beira Interior e Ribatejo progredindo posteriormente para Norte onde ficará no Domingo e Segunda gerando maior instabilidade.

Depois disso teremos uma situação estável com temperaturas acima da média e tempo seco .....

Mais tarde, devido ao que já referi antes teremos uma situação completa oposta que determinará como será o inicio de Abril.
ECM e outros modelos com cut-off a sudoeste e GFS com depressão a Noroeste !!

ATENÇÂO: Toda esta situação está ainda extremamente volátil ....


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2012 às 18:24)

stormy disse:


> Boas.
> O GFS12z continua em concordancia com o ECMWF.
> 
> (...)



Eu não gosto de ser pessimista, mas lendo a tua análise e vendo o GFS/ECM, não ficará o Litoral Sul e Centro a chuchar no dedo?


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2012 às 18:26)

O ECMWF12z carrega outra vez, coloca o cavado Sabado a isolar-se numa ULL mas ao contrario do GFS12z, que a empurrava para N, o ECMWF coloca-a mais estacionaria a NW até 2f.

Toda a situação de Sab e Dom ficou mais interessante e com mais potencial de afectar o sul.

A região de maior dinamica, mais propicia a trovoadas localmente fortes, abrange o Alentejo central, Alto Alentejo, Ribatejo e uma boa parte do interior centro.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Mar 2012 às 18:57)

O Algarve não vai ver nada desta situação. Tudo o que se formar será das serras para Norte. Não vale a pena ter ilusões. 
Vamos ter sim um banho de poeira e levante que secará ainda mais o ambiente.


Esperemos que a partir da próxima semana hajam melhores noticias, em termos de precipitação para o país.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Mar 2012 às 09:50)

Bom relativamente aos modelos a longo prazo cerca das 120/144 horas o GFS lá se colou ao ECM, mostrando ambos uma cut-off a sudoeste ou oeste de Portugal contudo sem tocar ou quase sem tocar terra o que é mau .....
No curto prazo apenas olhei ao mapa de precipitação do GFS que melhorou para Sábado sendo a precipitação mais abrangente, mas piorou a norte e centro no Domingo e Terça Feira.
Olhando ao ECM sem ver os mapas de precipitação não consigo ver a pequena depressão a evoluir para norte, e por isso presumo que seja absorvida ou dissipada.

Veremos no que isto dá ..... neste fim de semana, e posteriormente a medio prazo logo se vê !!


----------



## trovoadas (23 Mar 2012 às 10:11)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom relativamente aos modelos a longo prazo cerca das 120/144 horas o GFS lá se colou ao ECM, mostrando ambos uma cut-off a sudoeste ou oeste de Portugal contudo sem tocar ou quase sem tocar terra o que é mau .....
> No curto prazo apenas olhei ao mapa de precipitação do GFS que melhorou para Sábado sendo a precipitação mais abrangente, mas piorou a norte e centro no Domingo e Terça Feira.
> Olhando ao ECM sem ver os mapas de precipitação não consigo ver a pequena depressão a evoluir para norte, e por isso presumo que seja absorvida ou dissipada.
> 
> Veremos no que isto dá ..... neste fim de semana, e posteriormente a medio prazo logo se vê !!



Em princípio teremos algo para a fotografia e mesmo assim não se sabe.
Quanto aquilo que todos ansiamos e que tanto faz falta, são uns meros trocos  o que poderemos vir a ter, e sujeito a sorteio. Fazendo uma análise no sentido prático, daquilo que efectivamente precisamos, não vejo no minímo  15 mm em grande parte do país, sendo que as regiões do interior são as que poderão ver qualquer coisa, no geral nessa ordem ou talvez mais.
Depois para o próximo fim de semana como as coisas se estão a desenhar,   norte e o centro serão os mais beneficiados.
Resumindo, espero que o próximo fim de semana se desenhe no sentido de termos efectivamente uma rega no país.
Para este fim de semana adorava ter aqui à porta umas boas células para me distrair um bocado mas não me parece.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Mar 2012 às 11:35)

Bom nesta ultima run, o que se pode dizer é que basicamete o GFS voltou a repor tudo como estava antes, diminui a convectividade matinal no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve a quase nada e aumenta a convectividade da tarde essencialemente algures entre o Alto Alentejo e as Beiras... 
No Domingo e Segunda voltou a aumentar a instabilidade essencialmente na região Norte !!

Lá para Quarta Feira ainda tinha esperança que aquela cut-off nos pudesse atingir em cheio mas desta vez os modelos estão demasiados unanimes.... forma-se a sul do Algarve basicamente ao largo de Marrocos e em vez de rumar em direcção a norte segue um movimento retrógado para Noroeste estacionando entre os Açores e Portugal.
Seria bom que evoluisse para norte em vez de Noroeste .... mas como ainda hoje é Sexta esperemos que mude embora os modelos estejam demasiado unâmines !!

EDIT: Já saiu a previsão mensal do ECM no site do IM e basicamente boas noticias nem vê-las mas que segue a tendência de não conseguirem ver (bem como outros modelos) sinal para este mês de Abril. Ainda assim segue-se a tendência de temperatura bem acima da média e precipitação não existe sinal, contudo é mostrado nos mapas a predominância essencialmente de ventos de leste ou nordeste !!


----------



## David sf (23 Mar 2012 às 13:31)

Estamos a menos de 24 horas do início do evento (potencialmente) convectivo que vai marcar o fim de semana e a incerteza é enorme. De qualquer modo, seguem as previsões das últimas saídas do ECMWF, UKMO e WRF, onde já se notam alguns pontos de convergência:


*Hoje*

Ainda este final de tarde e início de noite, há alguma probabilidade de ocorrerem aguaceiros fracos no Algarve, sendo que o ECMWF também os propaga à costa vicentina. A ocorrerem deverão ser fracos e muito localizados, provavelmente, como costuma ocorrer nestas situações vindas de sul e com muito pó à mistura não dará em nada:























*Sábado*

*Sábado - Manhã*

Amanhã, durante a manhã, é quando todos os modelos esperam o pico de maior precipitação a sul do país, com a instabilidade a deslocar-se de sul para norte; as quantidades previstas são reduzidas:



























*Sábado - Tarde*

Para a tarde de amanhã começa a divergência entre os modelos, há os que carregam, aproveitando o calor vespertino que faz melhorar os parâmetros convectivos, caso do WRF, que é bastante simpático para o distrito de Portalegre:






O ECMWF também carrega, afectanto essencialmente o Alto Alentejo, Ribatejo e distrito de Leiria:






Noutra direcção, o UKMO acaba praticamente com tudo:











*Domingo*


*Domingo - Manhã*

Na manhã de domingo, o WRF mantém um cenário relativamente interessante, afectando o nordeste transmontano e o litoral oeste:






O ECMWF, com quantidades de precipitação já bastante reduzidas, mantém a linha de instabilidade a deslocar-se de sul para norte, situando-se agora na Beira Interior, e afectando em menor escala a região de Lisboa:







*Domingo - Tarde*

A partir da tarde de domingo já não se prevê nada de relevante, uma ou outra célula que resistam (improvável):










Isto é o ponto de situação neste preciso momento. Não seria de espantar se as saídas das 12z saíssem completamente diferentes, esta é uma situação muito difícil de modelar, basta um pequeno movimento dos centros de acção para tudo mudar. Por exemplo, o GFS das 06z está mais optimista para domingo do que para sábado, algo que contraria toda esta análise.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2012 às 14:47)

Previsto bastante ar seco e poeira


----------



## Vince (23 Mar 2012 às 15:09)

*Re: Modelos de Previsão Numérica, Entidades e Sites*

Mensagens sobre funcionamento dos modelos, foram movidas para aqui:

 Modelos de Previsão Numérica, Entidades e Sites


----------



## Aurélio (23 Mar 2012 às 17:34)

Bom eu não posso comentar o que não sei ... em que confesso que não percebi nada 

Mas de modelos e de previsões perçebo eu e relativamente a isso ainda não existe qualquer convergência entre modelos nem mesmo a menos de 24 horas de um possível evento.

Existem modelos que dão a chuva evoluindo de sul para norte no dia amanhã e outros que confinam a precipitação ao sul e parte do centro, no dia de amanhã até final do dia de Domingo e outro que a restringem somente ao dia de amanhã.

Depois Segunda a Terça/Quarta teremos bom tempo .... e depois bem depende ainda de muita coisa havendo algum consenso neste momento, mas que indica um cenário que não me agrada nada infelizmente pois coloca a depressão em alto mar, fazendo subir a dorsal para cima de nós. Isso traria nada mais do que ventania de leste/sueste e tempo quente para a época ....

Mas ainda vai mudar muito ..... espero eu !


----------



## Lightning (23 Mar 2012 às 21:09)

Estou mesmo a ver a previsão para amanhã:

Aguaceiros (de pó) que podem (ou não) ser acompanhados de pó e trovoada. 

Vá agora a sério, espero que apesar do pó previsto, isso permita ver alguma coisa de jeito... Se não existisse pó, as condições seriam excelentes para convecção.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Mar 2012 às 22:59)

Lightning disse:


> Estou mesmo a ver a previsão para amanhã:
> 
> Aguaceiros (de pó) que podem (ou não) ser acompanhados de pó e trovoada.
> 
> Vá agora a sério, espero que apesar do pó previsto, isso permita ver alguma coisa de jeito... Se não existisse pó, as condições seriam excelentes para convecção.



Pois só que se não for amanhã em especial aqui mais a sul, não sei quando será não sei mesmo, pois a médio prazo cada vez estão a puxar mais a dorsal para cima e a subir a temperatura ....

Isto está ficando mesmo mal ......


----------



## David sf (23 Mar 2012 às 23:16)

Actualização do ECMWF, carrega muito mais no centro e sul do país:





















O UKMO mantém-se na mesma tónica, bastante fraquinho, semelhante ao que estava às 00z.

Não consigo aceder ao MeteoGalicia, portanto não consigo ver a previsão do WRF.

Apesar do GFS carregar mais no litoral norte, está neste momento claramente sozinho nesta opção, GEM,NOGAPS e HIRLAM, por exemplo, também colocam o grosso da precipitação no Alentejo e litoral oeste.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Mar 2012 às 23:27)

vamos ver se é desta que se põe fim a 67 dias sem chuva em Serpa


----------



## stormy (24 Mar 2012 às 00:09)

Se o dia amanhecer mais limpo, e houver bastante aquecimento diurno, poderemos ter trovoadas, algumas fortes, por todo o sul, mas talvez com enfase na região da depressão do Tejo-Sado e região do alentejo central até ao ribatejo, pois nestas regiões os parametros dinamicos parecem ser os melhores, ao que se alia as frentes de convergencia marinha e a entrada já ao longo desta noite de ar bastante mais humido em todos os niveis.

Domingo a dinamica mais interessante vai estar associada ao jet em altitude  e á região onde este se sobrepõe ao fluxo de E/ESE á superficie.....em principio essa faixa cobrirá o vale do tejo e uma porção do centro do pais....nessas areas poderemos ter trovoadas mais organizadas e fortes, mas em principio será mais a norte onde a actividade será mais pressistente devido ao nucleo de ar frio em altitude.

Para a semana ainda está tudo confuso...mas a ideia geral é de um inicio de semana quente e seco devido á aproximação da dorsal vinda de S.
Depois para o meio da semana logo vemos como evoluem as depressões Atlanticas...
Mas em principio poderemos voltar a ter uns dias mais activos com o aproximar das depressões  e o rapido inestabilizar da atmosfera devido ao forte aquecimento diurno/advecção quente e humida.


----------



## Vince (24 Mar 2012 às 02:03)

Algumas trovoadas previstas:



> Another low lies near Morocco and Portugal, advecting warm air to the north in which elevated showers/thunderstorms can occur. Over Morocco convection will be surface-based, MLCAPE locally larger than 1000 J/kg and cloud bases higher than 2000m, but shear is quite weak.


http://www.estofex.org/cgi-bin/poly...e=2012032506_201203240112_0_stormforecast.xml


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mar 2012 às 13:00)

Vendo o GFS da run das 00, até dia 9 de Abril chuva nem vê-la no sul. Claro, que pode mudar, mas mudar não acredito e vamos continuar com a seca que temos até aqui e vamos ver o território em seca extrema, no final de Março talvez nuns 60%. Não vejo precipitação em modelo nenhum que altere os valores de seca e só vejo que vai piorar e não melhorar.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mar 2012 às 16:00)

Estarei enganado ou parece-me que o interior norte é que vai "ganhar" esta tarde em termos de calor, instabilidade e precipitação 

A imagem de satélite das 15h00 mostra muita poeira a afectar as regiões do sul ...





CopyRight Eumetsat 2012


----------



## David sf (24 Mar 2012 às 16:05)

Gerofil disse:


> Estarei enganado ou parece-me que o interior norte é que vai "ganhar" esta tarde em termos de calor, instabilidade e precipitação



Eu acho que não vai "ganhar" ninguém, isto hoje já não deverá dar em nada, com excepção das regiões de Setúbal e de Lisboa, que ainda podem ter algumas, ténues, esperanças.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2012 às 18:13)

Que mistela de pó e cúmulos.


----------



## stormy (24 Mar 2012 às 20:20)

Hoje já houve alguma chuva....mas no geral a coisa não está a correr nada bem
Se há uns dias eu acreditava mesmo em situações localmente severas, agora já só espero que venha alguma coisinha mesmo que muito fraca...
O que é facto é que esta situação mostrou-se muito dificil de modelar...muito volatil, e dai esta frustração que vai aparecendo no forum.

No que toca ao dia de amanhã, tenho esperanças que apareca alguma coisa, que até pode ser melhor do que no dia de hoje CASO o céu esteja mais limpo, permitindo que o sol actue fortemente sobre a camada de ar razoavelmente energética que vai abundando nos niveis baixos.

Depois, 2f e 3f são dias que não vão apresentar instabilidade, devido á aproximação da crista subtropical....mas lá para meio da semana e até ao fim de semana os modelos estão a tentar colocar uma nova ULL, com expressão á superficie, a vir de oeste.
A ver se a coisa melhora então...


----------



## Aurélio (24 Mar 2012 às 21:42)

Penso que hoje está aqui mais do que a prova de que convectividade e poeira nunca combinam ......
Amanhã sem dúvida que não espero nada .....

Depois de Quarta Feira veremos como isto se desenvolve mas não me parece que o cenário do GFS possa ter seguimento e sinceramente adequando ao que vem tomando seguimento este ano acho o cenário do ECM, UKMO e outros mais plausível, mas o GFS insiste em nos fazer sonhar ....

Mas vamos a ver se o GFS mantém o cenário das 12h que estava excelente !!


----------



## stormy (24 Mar 2012 às 22:59)

Amanhã a situação nem é má de toda...aos 300hpa o cavado extende-se sobre Pt continental, mas aos 500hpa parece haver um vortice na região sul...apesar de não haver shear, ou este ser residual, pode haver instabilidade termodinamica suficiente para gerar trovoadas em boa parte do pais, isto caso a camada de ar seco não se integre na circução da baixa em altitude, e haja um bom aquecimento diurno ( céu mais limpo).


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mar 2012 às 23:22)

Hoje, foi dia tal como eu previ não aconteceu nada, amanhã será mais um dia onde não se passará nada.

Quanto à semana, o GFS existe em instabilidade a partir de 5ªfeira, mas como o cenário do ECM não é bem esse, também não acredito muito. Para mim, Março está acabado, o que houver ocorrer não deverá alterar muito os 2 mm que registo este mês.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mar 2012 às 00:32)

Gerofil disse:


> Estarei enganado ou parece-me que o interior norte é que vai "ganhar" esta tarde em termos de calor, instabilidade e precipitação



Mais ou menos correcto ... um pouco mais tarde do que eu tinha previsto. As regiões do norte, mais afastadas das poeiras vindas de África, portanto com melhores condições para a ocorrência de precipitação 





WeatherOnline MeteoGalicia


----------



## Isimoes (25 Mar 2012 às 10:23)

Bom dia a todos...

Perdoem-me a minha ignorância, mas estou muito preocupada com a falta de chuva no nosso país. 
Quanto tempo dura em média a posição dum anticiclone numa determinada zona? Neste caso o dos Açores já está posicionado na PI há alguns anos, ou não?
Há alguma perspectiva dele se movimentar para outro lado a curto prazo? Este ano não houve grande neve na Serra da Estrela. Foi uma desolação.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Mar 2012 às 10:50)

Bom esta saida do GFS foi tão má .... tão má, em que comparar por exemplo a run das 00h e das 18h de ontem é como comparar uma formiga com um elefante mas que comparando com o ensemble propriamente dito constata-se que mesmo a 4 dias de distância ainda existe uma divergência enorme no modelo !!

Quanto ao ECM inverteu os papéis, e desta vez foi ele a ficar completamente mais favorável em especial no que toca ao centro e sul com instabilidade desde as 120 horas até ás 240 horas. Uma das melhores saídas deste modelo.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Mar 2012 às 12:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom esta saida do GFS foi tão má .... tão má, em que comparar por exemplo a run das 00h e das 18h de ontem é como comparar uma formiga com um elefante mas que comparando com o ensemble propriamente dito constata-se que mesmo a 4 dias de distância ainda existe uma divergência enorme no modelo !!
> 
> Quanto ao ECM inverteu os papéis, e desta vez foi ele a ficar completamente mais favorável em especial no que toca ao centro e sul com instabilidade desde as 120 horas até ás 240 horas. Uma das melhores saídas deste modelo.



Pois Aurélio ontem vi a saída das 00h do GFS, e há muito tempo que não via uma saída tão boa para o país em geral, mas como sempre e ainda mais este ano mais vale estar sentado confortavelmente no sofá para depois a queda não ser grande.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Mar 2012 às 12:15)

trovoadas disse:


> Pois Aurélio ontem vi a saída das 00h do GFS, e há muito tempo que não via uma saída tão boa para o país em geral, mas como sempre e ainda mais este ano mais vale estar sentado confortavelmente no sofá para depois a queda não ser grande.



Sim este ano mais vale estar no sofá ... para não cair pois é com cada decepção, e se ontem disse que o que vale o GFS para alegrar a malta hoje terei que dizer que o que vale é o ECM para alegrar a malta .....
Amanhã já saberemos o tempo que estará no resto desta semana .....


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Mar 2012 às 13:58)

Pois eu até vejo boas possibilidades de termos um evento de instabilidade algures entre Quinta e o fim de semana. O melhor modelo na minha opinião (ECMWF) já coloca essa possibilidade num médio prazo, precisamente onde acho o modelo significativamente melhor que todos os outros. A run operacional do GFS não concorda, mas se olharmos bem para o ensemble, bastantes membros vêem exactamente o mesmo que o ECMWF:













Este seria um cenário ideal para o Centro/Sul do país. Uma cut-off mesmo a sudoeste de Sagres, com grande expressão em altitude e até alguma à superfície... históricamente são eventos deste género que por vezes trazem grandes acumulações ao Algarve!

Porém, os modelos ainda estão longe de estar totalmente convencidos, e o histórico deste Inverno recomenda muita prudência nestas análises mesmo a 4/5 dias de distância...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mar 2012 às 14:18)

A única coisa certa neste momento, vai ser a continuação do levante forte no Algarve. Quanto à instabilidade, nem se sabe se ela vai ocorrer ou não.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mar 2012 às 15:16)

Com a provável diminuição das poeiras em suspensão na troposfera, esta tarde estamos a ter um razoável aumento da nebulosidade nas regiões do interior centro e sul, pelo que não é de descartar a possível ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas até ao meio da tarde de hoje nas beiras e alentejo, antes do efeito do vento de noroeste.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Mar 2012 às 20:09)

será que o ainda vou ter chuva hoje?


----------



## Vince (25 Mar 2012 às 21:12)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> será que o ainda vou ter chuva hoje?



Pouco provável, só se for umas gotas. Esses reflexos no radar devem ser nuvens/humidade alta. Para o dia de hoje os modelos previam mais ou menos o que sucedeu, havia uma camada seca nos niveis baixos e médios, e humidade estava mais acima, no local errado (acima dos 700hpa), o que gerou algumas nuvens médio/altas, mas nem havia CAPE para ao menos provocar convecção elevada. Nem as serras espanholas do lado de lá de Barrancos ou cá na serra da Estrela conseguiram o milagre.

Na secura actual, resta regressar aos modelos para ver o que andam a mostrar para daqui a uns dias, a ver se é desta, ou ainda não.


----------



## martinus (25 Mar 2012 às 22:19)

Vince disse:


> Na secura actual, resta regressar aos modelos para ver o que andam a mostrar para daqui a uns dias, a ver se é desta, ou ainda não.



A MeteoGalicia está esperançada e eles são muito fiáveis:

"Predición Medio Prazo
Comentario xeral para Galicia: 
A mediados da vindeira semana seguirá a influencia do anticiclón, continuando o tempo seco. Cara a fin de semana chega o aire frío que vai baixar as temperaturas e inestabilizar a atmosfera, aumentando as probabilidades de precipitación."

http://www.meteogalicia.es/web/predicion/localidades/locMPIndex.action


----------



## Aurélio (25 Mar 2012 às 23:05)

Bom para já temos duas situações distintas....
- GFS e os australianos temos seca e mais seca;
- ECM/UKMO/NOGAPS/JMA e outros dão aquilo que nós queremos ... ou seja pelo menos alguma chuva;

Mas estamos a chegar á hora D de saber que tempo temos pela frente !!


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Mar 2012 às 23:55)

Embora esta saída das 18h do GFS não seja nada positiva para um país que precisa de precipitação...o ensemble não é ainda desesperante, ainda prevê precipitação para este mês, uns bom milímetros para norte e centro para dia 31 de Março...e AA arredado mais para SW....
Por isso o GFS não é assim tão "mau" como o pintam...uma run vale o que vale...

O europeu prevê outro cenário...cut-off a WSW do Continente, mais favorável a centro e sul e mais virado para a convecção...


----------



## Aurélio (26 Mar 2012 às 00:03)

MarioCabral disse:


> Embora esta saída das 18h do GFS não seja nada positiva para um país que precisa de precipitação...o ensemble não é ainda desesperante, ainda prevê precipitação para este mês, uns bom milímetros para norte e centro para dia 31 de Março...e AA arredado mais para SW....
> Por isso o GFS não é assim tão "mau" como o pintam...uma run vale o que vale...
> 
> O europeu prevê outro cenário...cut-off a WSW do Continente, mais favorável a centro e sul e mais virado para a convecção...



Não assim tão mau .... só mesmo para o teu pequeno cantinho, mas cada um quer a brasa toda para sua sardinha !!


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Mar 2012 às 00:07)

Aurélio disse:


> Não assim tão mau .... só mesmo para o teu pequeno cantinho, mas cada um quer a brasa toda para sua sardinha !!



Não Aurélio...centro e norte com boas regas...o sul fica de fora...o cenário do ECMWF é o inverso quase com a cut-off...
Sinceramente a seca é geral, mas é muito mais habitual a sul que no norte e centro...


----------



## Jorge_scp (26 Mar 2012 às 00:46)

MarioCabral disse:


> Não Aurélio...centro e norte com boas regas...o sul fica de fora...o cenário do ECMWF é o inverso quase com a cut-off...
> Sinceramente a seca é geral, mas é muito mais habitual a sul que no norte e centro...



Por acaso, Mário, se olhares bem para o ensemble do GFS, nos dias 30 e 31 são mesmo o centro e sul os mais contemplados. Com a tal cut-off a SW que o ECMWF vai vendo...

Norte:





Centro:





Sul:


----------



## Aurélio (26 Mar 2012 às 01:36)

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1444.png


----------



## Aurélio (26 Mar 2012 às 01:40)

Já esteve Mario, mas cada run que passa no GFS é para tirar, e assim resta esperar que seja o ECM a acertar e ao contrário do que pintas não era apenas o Centro e Sul mas sim mais abrangente embora obviamente que seria mais a Centro e Sul.
Boa rega, isso nunca existiu em modelo nenhum, mas pronto este ano até mesmo 5 mm já ficamos radiantes.
O mais provável é acabarmos num cenário hibrido e não sei se isso será o melhor !!


----------



## Maria Papoila (26 Mar 2012 às 09:41)

Aurélio disse:


> O mais provável é acabarmos num cenário hibrido e não sei se isso será o melhor !!




Bom dia,
O Windguru prevê uma quantiadade elevadissima de precipitação na noite da próxima 5ª feira com periodos de chuva forte estendendo-se a instabilidade até 6ª. Todavia o Surf-forecast.com anuncia para 5ª feira "some clouds" e dai em diante "Clear". 

Só espero que não sejam aquelas gotas de água misturadas com pó do deserto que até tive de lavar as mãos ao Café da frente depois de abrir a porta do carro. 

Não fora a importância do estado do mar e qualquer dia deixo de ver estes "sites com analises simplistas" (como lhe chama Vitamos) e só abro o do IM (e claro aqui o fórum!) .

Mas pronto, ok, eu tenho bom feitio


----------



## Aurélio (26 Mar 2012 às 09:50)

Bom parece que existem algumas noticias interessantes no dia de hoje;

- Todos os modelos passaram a indicar a presença de uma cut-off aqui nas nossas imediações;
- Uns colocam a cut-off entre a tarde de Quinta e o dia de Sábado a oeste de Portugal, e outros a sudoeste de Portugal, a divergência desta situação faz com que existam muitas dúvidas quando surge e onde surge a precipitação;
- O Cavamento ou não desta depressão bem como a quantidade de ar frio em altitude numa altura em que há superficie já existe bastante calor faz ter dúvidas á convectividade em si em especial no que ás trovoadas diz respeito;

Obviamente que também refiro-me ao GFS que já se aproximou dos outros modelos ....


----------



## Aurélio (26 Mar 2012 às 09:53)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Bom dia,
> O Windguru prevê uma quantiadade elevadissima de precipitação na noite da próxima 5ª feira com periodos de chuva forte estendendo-se a instabilidade até 6ª. Todavia o Surf-forecast.com anuncia para 5ª feira "some clouds" e dai em diante "Clear".
> 
> Só espero que não sejam aquelas gotas de água misturadas com pó do deserto que até tive de lavar as mãos ao Café da frente depois de abrir a porta do carro.
> ...




A boa noticia é que já existe consenso nos modelos que a cut-off se vai mesmo formar e se aproximar do Continente. A sua localização ou melhor a sua aproximação é que gera ainda muitas dúvidas, bem como se existirá algum cavamento ou não, e a quantidade de frio em altitude

EDIT: Em relação ao que havia dito de salientar que de acordo com o mapa de precipitação e até Sexta o ECM limita a precipitação na Quinta Feira ao Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, e não Sexta não existe nada com alguma hipótese no Algarve mas tudo muito volátil devido ao descrito por mim acima .....


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Mar 2012 às 14:22)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom parece que existem algumas noticias interessantes no dia de hoje;
> 
> - Todos os modelos passaram a indicar a presença de uma cut-off aqui nas nossas imediações;
> - Uns colocam a cut-off entre a tarde de Quinta e o dia de Sábado a oeste de Portugal, e outros a sudoeste de Portugal, a divergência desta situação faz com que existam muitas dúvidas quando surge e onde surge a precipitação;
> ...




Sim...o GFS mudou drasticamente em poucas runs, o cenário em que os modelos convergem é mesmo a cut-off prevista pelo europeu...mas a sua evolução é que vai ditar se será apenas uns pingos ou se teremos algo mais constante...até porque para já parece que os modelos estão a "estacionar" a cut-off alguns dias ali mesmo no litoral oeste...que assim seja...


----------



## Aurélio (26 Mar 2012 às 14:44)

MarioCabral disse:


> Sim...o GFS mudou drasticamente em poucas runs, o cenário em que os modelos convergem é mesmo a cut-off prevista pelo europeu...mas a sua evolução é que vai ditar se será apenas uns pingos ou se teremos algo mais constante...até porque para já parece que os modelos estão a "estacionar" a cut-off alguns dias ali mesmo no litoral oeste...que assim seja...



Na ultima run o GFS aproximou-se mais concretamente do UKMO por exemplo com a depressão mais a sul, e afectando entre Quinta a Sábado essencialmente o Sul de Portugal.
O ECM por seu lado, tem a sua run operacional na parte de Quinta para Sexta ligeiramente fora do ensemble, penso eu, mostrando na Quinta uma mancha de precipitação a vir do estreito de Gibraltar rumo ao Algarve ( hummm ... não me cheira) mas se tal viesse a acontecer então limitava a precipitação á tarde de Quinta e muito menos na Sexta.
Mas olhando ao á previsão a 13 dias do IM podes ver que a probabilidade de chover é maior na Sexta do que Quinta aqui em Faro o que ainda me faz pensar mais .... que a operacional mostre essa depressão um pouco mais a sul.
Penso que o ideal seria ficar a sudoeste onde as águas estão mais bem mais quentes e terá alimento bastante para gerar convecção. 
Por aquilo que já vi nos modelos será esse cenário que gerará mais precipitação com esta a ser gerada de sul para norte ......

Mas vamos aguardar mais umas 24 horas a ver como de desenrola, porque os modelos ainda parece que estão a tentar digerir esta situação !!

Relativamente ao estacionar ... acho que não é bem assim como dizes, pois parece que a cut-off tem o seguinte comportamento como vou tentar explicar embora varie de modelo para modelo ...
Na quinta essencialmente surge essa cut-off a oeste de Marrocos, que evoluirá para Noroeste/Norte, não tendo grande expressão, mas parece que no final do dia Quinta realimenta-se com algum frio em altitude vinda do resto da depressão dos Açores, e se esse frio for em boa quantidade gerará boa convecção na Sexta feira no Centro e Sul ou Sul ou em Espanha somente (depende da evolução).
No Sábado essa cut-off já estaria em Espanha... só que ao que parece formar-se-ia um vale depressão no minimo em altitude abrangendo grande do parte do Mediterrâneo, que forçaria essa cut-off a recuar e mesmo a rejuvenescer ficando a afectar por diversos dias essencialmente o interior de portugal, embora exista a hipóteses de caso seja gerado mais frio em altitude e a sua projecçção seja maior que crie um vale depressionário a Oeste de Portugal que é aquilo que falavas.

Penso que se não cometi alguma má leitura dos modelos, que é essa situação que está prevista.
Entre o dia 1 e dia 4, todos os membros do ensemble do GFS está com média a rondar os 1010 Mb.

Vamos olhando com calma que isto ainda pode dar uma grande reviravolta !!

Só a nota ao que estava a dizer, o problema é que na Quinta o ECM mete a depressão a subir para norte e não noroeste como seria o ideal.


----------



## stormy (26 Mar 2012 às 15:18)

Desde já reconheço todo o mérito ao Aurélio, ao Vince e ao Davidsf por terem feito uma analise muito boa da situação do fim de semana passado, mesmo tendo em conta a inconsistencia que se via nos modelos voces conseguiram delinear bem o que se passou.


Quanto a esta semana, tendo em conta o ECMWF00z e o GFS00z de hoje, está previsto o deslocamento de uma cut-off desde o Atlantico central até ás imediações de Pt continental.
Até 5f estaremos sob influencia predominante de uma crista de altas pressões nos niveis altos, que se expressa á superficie com um forte anticiclone na Europa central e ocidental....com esta sinóptica apenas se espera tempo soalheiro e quente, com fluxo de E/SE, forte no Algarve, e brisas maritimas fracas do quadrante W no litoral oeste.

A partir de 5f, poderemos ter de novo uma situação de instabilidade, que seria reforçada caso a cut-off a W/SW seja alimentada por ar frio em altura que se deslocaria para SW desde um cavado que entraria na Europa ocidental, quebrando em duas as regiões de alta pressão.

Resumindo, teremos uma situação de tempo seco até 5f.
De 5f e até ao fim de semana há alguma consensualidade em colocar uma cut-off a W/SW, com ar mais humido em todos os niveis e condições mais propicias á instabilidade.
Durante a parte inicial da semana de pascoa, pelo menos, poderá descer um cavado pela Europa W/Escandinavia, que se ligaria á nossa cut-off, alimentando-a de ar frio, o que lhe daria um novo impulso de energia ( já que nos niveis baixos se manteria uma situação de advecção quente).

Quanto á analise referente ás condições para instabilidade severa, farei um post na 4f quando os modelos estivererm mais concretos face á sinoptica exata para o periodo entre 5f e Dom.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Mar 2012 às 15:41)

Obrigado Stormy pelo elogio e pela explicação desta situação que descreves exactamente como eu tinha descrito.
As dúvidas aqui prende-se mais com a alimentação de ar frio que vamos ter dado que isso deverá ser  "o detonador " para toda esta situação.
Eu por acaso estava esperançado que amanhã isto já estivesse melhor delineado, mas acabei de me lembrar das poeiras (sim não consigo tirá-las da cabeça depois do trabalho que tivemos aqui em casa para limpar tudo)!


----------



## Aurélio (26 Mar 2012 às 15:52)

Bom estive a consultar a previsão da AEMET, e bate certo com a análise que temos estado a fazer ....
Nos próximos 10 dias não fazem qualquer referência a precipitação na parte Norte e mesmo Centro do país deles, dizendo que são reduzidas a possibilidade de precipitação, e basicamente confinam quase totalmente a probabilidade de precipitação á parte do Sul do País.
Nublado/Muito nublado com aguaceiros fracos a moderados por vezes acompanhados de trovoadas.
Vale o que vale dado ser a Andaluzia enorme mas dá-nos uma ideia do que esperar .....

O melhor mesmo será esperar .... não metendo as esperanças demasiado altas para a queda depois não ser maior !!


----------



## Agreste (26 Mar 2012 às 18:29)

Instabilidade vamos ter. Vamos ver se as trovoadas serão mais generosas, com menos pó e mais água. Parece ser para vários dias.


----------



## 1337 (26 Mar 2012 às 19:29)

Agreste disse:


> Instabilidade vamos ter. Vamos ver se as trovoadas serão mais generosas, com menos pó e mais água. Parece ser para vários dias.



problema que no norte nada vem. é sempre no centro e sul e isto para a seca no norte são péssimas notícias..


----------



## Agreste (26 Mar 2012 às 19:59)

1337 disse:


> problema que no norte nada vem. é sempre no centro e sul e isto para a seca no norte são péssimas notícias..



Não é tão localizado assim. Um vale depressionário tão extenso abre boas perspectivas para todos. O GFS saiu muito fraquinho.


----------



## stormy (26 Mar 2012 às 20:17)

Agreste disse:


> Não é tão localizado assim. Um vale depressionário tão extenso abre boas perspectivas para todos. O GFS saiu muito fraquinho.



Com essa configuração só com temperaturas altas e frio em altura é que terias boa convecção no norte.
Um vale cujo eixo se orienta de NE para SW, o chamado "positive tilt trough", contem uma região subsidente no seu bordo NW, que neste caso se situaria sobre o N da PI....já no sul a dinamica é oposta, favorece movimentos verticais ascendentes e há mais shear.

Mas para já não vamos entrar em pormenores..só saberemos mais alguma coisa daqui a 48-72h...ai teremos mais certezas quanto á sinóptica.


----------



## Agreste (26 Mar 2012 às 21:19)

O forçamento não é significativo, não há relevância em superfície. Não existirá uma linha organizada de trovoadas. Vai ser mais disperso e chegará a todos.


----------



## stormy (26 Mar 2012 às 22:27)

Agreste disse:


> O forçamento não é significativo, não há relevância em superfície. Não existirá uma linha organizada de trovoadas. Vai ser mais disperso e chegará a todos.



O forçamento não importa só á superficie, senão no Sahara terias montes de trovoada ( embora com o ar seco a base das nuvens seria altissima, pois o ar seco tem de subir mais e  arrefecer mais para atingir a saturação).

A questão do Sahara é que tens subsidencia em altura, o ar é forçado a descer na alta pressão subtropical, e por muito calor que haja, o ar quente não consegue subir no meio de toda aquela massa de ar descendente que se desloca desde os trópicos em altitude ( nomeadamente da convecção tropical).

Cá é o mesmo, no verão não chove porque a dinamica principal é  subsidente, e no caso dos cavados, é sempre dificil manter boa convecção no sector convergente, que é onde o ar desce.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Mar 2012 às 00:25)

Serei o único que vê que a depressão de Quinta e Sexta cada vez é a modelada cada vez mais a sul e que neste momento já nem quase é posta a tocar no Algarve sendo que os modelos apenas já dão chuva aqui no Algarve e se continuar a este ritmo amanhã já nem existirá nada ....

Quanto á tão falada mega depressão do fim de semana e semana seguinte o Stormy já disse quase tudo ..... mas acrescento desde já, se não se formar um núcleo secundário a oeste de Portugal teremos uma mão cheia de nada ....

Além disso estou achando esta configuração muita esquisitinha e por isso vamos aguardar ....


----------



## stormy (27 Mar 2012 às 01:02)

Aurélio disse:


> Serei o único que vê que a depressão de Quinta e Sexta cada vez é a modelada cada vez mais a sul e que neste momento já nem quase é posta a tocar no Algarve sendo que os modelos apenas já dão chuva aqui no Algarve e se continuar a este ritmo amanhã já nem existirá nada ....
> 
> Quanto á tão falada mega depressão do fim de semana e semana seguinte o Stormy já disse quase tudo ..... mas acrescento desde já, se não se formar um núcleo secundário a oeste de Portugal teremos uma mão cheia de nada ....
> 
> Além disso estou achando esta configuração muita esquisitinha e por isso vamos aguardar ....



Pois...no sector NW destas depressões a dinamica não é tão boa...
Temos um eixo entre a Europa central até ao Golfo de cadiz, com a depressão em altura bem defenida na ponta desse eixo que corresponde ao eixo do vale em altitude...ora, na sua metade NW como disse, é onde há mais subsidencia e a convecção é inibida ( a menos que esteja bastante calor á sfc e frio em altura).

Mesmo assim logo se vê...mas as coisas parece mais favoraveis ao sul e a Marrocos.
Talvez depois haja um rebustecimento da depressão, caso ela consiga apanhar algum ar frio vindo no vale em altura, e ai era bom que a depressão estacionasse aqui a oeste, gerando um fluxo de SW, e ai estariamos já sob acção da região de dinamismo convectivo.


----------



## Snifa (27 Mar 2012 às 09:54)

Boas, 

o ECM  0z está bastante bom em especial para o próximo fim de semana:






com esta configuração certamente a instabilidade poderia ser mais abrangente, mas ainda falta bastante tempo..veremos como evolui..


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Mar 2012 às 10:15)

Está excelente


----------



## stormy (27 Mar 2012 às 11:49)

Está-se a compor o cenário a partir de 5f...

Noto apenas que os modelos podem estar a substimar a convecção, pois estão a substimar as temperaturas por margens de 2-4ºC.

Com a proximidade da ULL/cut-off é provavel que as poeiras não sejam problema.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Mar 2012 às 13:10)

Sinceramente eu ainda acho que existe grande divergência nos modelos, e até hoje mais do que ontem senão reparem como o ECM está completamente diferente do GFS e mesmo de outros modelos no que toca ao aprofundamento da depressão e sua aproximação .... e sendo dos modelos que mete mais chuva e dos poucos a dar chuva nesta Quinta Feira....

A ideia que fico dos modelos é que entre Quinta e Sábado o dia com mais chances de haver chuva e trovoada será na Sexta-Feira e após isso será forçosamente nas regiões do interior, a partir de Domingo e provavelmente interior Norte e Centro.

Mas isto está extremamente volátil e quanto a mim penso que ainda nada é certo, e que só amanhã poderemos ter melhor noção, mas vejo enormes divergências ainda a 48 horas deste possivel embora seja claramente no sul entre Quinta a Sábado a terem mais chances embora isto não me pareça ser grande chuva por aí além ....

Aliás a meteorologista hoje de serviço falava em aguaceiros fracos no sul na Quinta Feira !!


----------



## David sf (27 Mar 2012 às 13:11)

Já a partir de quinta feira, no extremo sul do país, e na sexta estendendo-se às restantes regiões a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto - Estrela, deveremos ter bastante instabilidade, aguaceiros e trovoada, devido à aproximação de uma depressão em altitude (e provavelmente com expressão também à superfície) que consegue romper a dorsal que neste momento nos afecta. Este cenário é unânime em todos os modelos, ficando a dúvida, que só deverá ser desfeita em cima da hora, da localização exacta da mesma, influenciando as quantidades de precipitação e locais afectados.

É muito provável que tal instabilidade se prolongue pelo fim de semana adentro, e afectando todo o país. Posteriormente, o anticiclone centrado a oeste do Reino Unido deverá continuar a bombear ar frio em altitude para a região entre os Açores e o continente, realimentando a depressão, e mantendo-a junto às nossas costas durante bastante tempo.

Apesar de na última saída o ECMWF ter acabado com a instabilidade na terça feira, dia 3, a média dos seus ensembles não está para aí virada, e prolonga-a até à sexta feira de Páscoa, pelo menos. O GFS mantém a instabilidade ad-eternum.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Mar 2012 às 13:23)

David sf disse:


> Já a partir de quinta feira, no extremo sul do país, e na sexta estendendo-se às restantes regiões a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto - Estrela, deveremos ter bastante instabilidade, aguaceiros e trovoada, devido à aproximação de uma depressão em altitude (e provavelmente com expressão também à superfície) que consegue romper a dorsal que neste momento nos afecta. Este cenário é unânime em todos os modelos, ficando a dúvida, que só deverá ser desfeita em cima da hora, da localização exacta da mesma, influenciando as quantidades de precipitação e locais afectados.
> 
> É muito provável que tal instabilidade se prolongue pelo fim de semana adentro, e afectando todo o país. Posteriormente, o anticiclone centrado a oeste do Reino Unido deverá continuar a bombear ar frio em altitude para a região entre os Açores e o continente, realimentando a depressão, e mantendo-a junto às nossas costas durante bastante tempo.
> 
> Apesar de na última saída o ECMWF ter acabado com a instabilidade na terça feira, dia 3, a média dos seus ensembles não está para aí virada, e prolonga-a até à sexta feira de Páscoa, pelo menos. O GFS mantém a instabilidade ad-eternum.



Isto está sempre, sempre, sempre a mudar ...... mas penso que mais logo á noite ou amanhã de manhã já saberemos que quantidade de precipitação, localização da precipitação e de que forma se estenderá pelo fim de semana ....
Mas nada está seguro ainda .....


----------



## David sf (27 Mar 2012 às 13:23)

Aurélio disse:


> Sinceramente eu ainda acho que existe grande divergência nos modelos, e até hoje mais do que ontem senão reparem como o ECM está completamente diferente do GFS e mesmo de outros modelos no que toca ao aprofundamento da depressão e sua aproximação .... e sendo dos modelos que mete mais chuva e dos poucos a dar chuva nesta Quinta Feira....
> 
> (...)
> 
> Aliás a meteorologista hoje de serviço falava em aguaceiros fracos no sul na Quinta Feira !!



Segundo o ECMWf não serão aguaceiros fracos:







Quanto ao dia de quinta feira, parece-me que o GFS é o único a não dar precipitação para esse dia, senão vejamos os outros:

*UKMO*






*GEM*






*BOM-ACCESS*






*HIRLAM*






Ainda falta algum tempo e vai mudar algumas vezes, um movimento para norte ou para sul e tudo muda. Mas a tendência é muito boa, creio que só falta perceber quanto, quando e onde chove.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Mar 2012 às 13:28)

Os dois principais modelos estão em acordo:

ECMWF:




GFS:


----------



## boneli (27 Mar 2012 às 14:34)

Esta questão é um bocado off topic, mas a falta de precipitação que temos tido nestes ultimos meses deve-se principalmente ao facto de termos sempre o anticiclone em cima de nós ou ha mais algum factor que ajude a este fenómeno?

Obrigado


----------



## Aurélio (27 Mar 2012 às 14:43)

boneli disse:


> Esta questão é um bocado off topic, mas a falta de precipitação que temos tido nestes ultimos meses deve-se principalmente ao facto de termos sempre o anticiclone em cima de nós ou ha mais algum factor que ajude a este fenómeno?
> 
> Obrigado



No futebol português a culpa é sempre dos árbitros, quem havia de ser, mas na meteorologia não existem sempre os mesmos histéricos a gritar sempre o mesmo, e a culpa não é do AA (árbitro), mas sim de diversos outros factores a que chamamos a todas essas variáveis de teleconexões, e em que cada uma tem o seu próprio peso, e é um conjunto de combinações dessas variáveis meteorológicas que ditam a presença ou não desse anticiclone aqui em cima de nós.
Na minha modesta opinião o factor La Nina / EL NINO é um dos factores decisivos, dado que a temperatura da água do mar (mais quente ou mais fria) que tem maior importância no "detonador" da atmosfera...

Mas concentremo-nos no tópico em si ...


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Mar 2012 às 17:06)

*ECMWF*

Começa já na quinta com a aproximação da cut-off desde os Açores a colocar precipitação no sul do país, e na 6a será a vez também do centro...boas acumulações na região da Grande Lisboa e no NW algarvio...acima de 10mm em menos de 12h nestas últimas regiões...
No sábado vai também estender-se ao norte, mas à medida que vai passando o dia vai perdendo também força, já que o AA vai rumar até mais a oeste das Ilhas Britânicas e vai permitir criar uma ligação desde o NE Europeu até à Península, arredando o AA para SW do Açores...
Assim sendo, dia 1 e 2 ainda teríamos regime de aguaceiros que vão cada vez enfraquecendo mais...


*GFS*

O GFS após numa cut-off pré e pós ligação com o NE Europeu, mas não traria nada de muito diferente, já que a pós estaria já bem enfraquecida e exageradamente a SW do continente...


----------



## Aurélio (27 Mar 2012 às 17:55)

Bom enquanto isto andando ás voltas aproveito que estou de folga e faço uma carreira com o Benfica no Football Manager. Alguém costuma jogar 

Em relação aos modelos esta run pouca coisa trouxe de novo, mas palpita-me que o ECM vai manter na próxima run o que já havia prespectivado.
Continuo a achar esta sinóptica prevista muito invulgar (depois no e pós fim de semana), mas ainda tenho esperança que seja gerado ar frio suficiente para realimentar esta cut-off algo que o ECM não fez nesta run... (run das 00h).

A chuva prevista não é muita mas sempre vai dando para alegrar a vista e tanta falta que ela faz !!

Não vejo é assim muitas hipóteses de ver trovoadas e não percebo bem porquê ?? Acho o indice um bocado baixo ...


----------



## ALV72 (27 Mar 2012 às 19:08)

Agora que estou quase a saír para o Algarve para vêr o Rali de Portugal é que tinha que aparecer uma depressão, já agora podia esperar para Segunda -Feira !!
Tantos dias de céu limpo e logo agora vamos ter chuva ?

João


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Mar 2012 às 19:47)

Tantos dias de céu limpo e logo agora vamos ter chuva ? João[/QUOTE]


Sim vi o site do IM e as opiniões aqui dos nossos entendidos e acho até uma ofensa da parte do S. Pedro. Ademais que que já tenho sandálias novas! 

Além disso o IM não para de fazer alterações e mais alterações e ainda alterações às informações que tem dado no site. Cada vez que tento ver o tempo a 10 dias Zás! Mudança de Planos!

Perdoem o desabafo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mar 2012 às 20:31)

Ai que bela run do ECM. Que bela chuvada que coloca no Algarve, por mim não mudava mais. 

Mais vale ter um rally com lama do que comer toneladas de pó, já que a lama é boa para a beleza. 

Que venha uma chuvada valente que lave tudo e mais alguma coisa.  Isto é a euforia de ver o ECM.

Já o GFS retirou precipitação, que tristeza, quem vai ganhar esta batalha, eu acredito no ECM.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Mar 2012 às 21:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ai que bela run do ECM. Que bela chuvada que coloca no Algarve, por mim não mudava mais.
> 
> Mais vale ter um rally com lama do que comer toneladas de pó, já que a lama é boa para a beleza.
> 
> ...



Onde é que vês essa bela chuvada ??????
Eu não vejo nada que não estivesse na run das 00h ...


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Mar 2012 às 21:54)

http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/getc...l!pop!od!oper!w_mslrain!2012032712!!chart.gif


Olha que eu vejo.


----------



## David sf (27 Mar 2012 às 22:15)

boneli disse:


> Esta questão é um bocado off topic, mas a falta de precipitação que temos tido nestes ultimos meses deve-se principalmente ao facto de termos sempre o anticiclone em cima de nós ou ha mais algum factor que ajude a este fenómeno?
> 
> Obrigado



Deve-se a termos sempre o anticiclone em cima de nós, ou nas proximidades, a oeste, bloqueando as depressões vindas do Atlântico. Mas o anticiclone em si não tem culpa, essa é de vários factores, o que se passa na região equatorial, no Pacífico, entre outras regiões, influencia o estado meteorológico em Portugal. O facto de termos tido uma La Niña forte e prolongada pode ter sido importante, mas várias outras teleconexões podem ter influenciado. 

Neste link, onde se compilam várias apresentações feitas num congresso da ECMWF, podes aprender um pouco mais sobre a relação entre as teleconexões e as condições meteorológicas na Europa:

http://www.ecmwf.int/newsevents/meetings/annual_seminar/2010/presentations/index.html


----------



## David sf (27 Mar 2012 às 22:23)

Aurélio disse:


> Onde é que vês essa bela chuvada ??????
> Eu não vejo nada que não estivesse na run das 00h ...



Se vai acontecer ou não, isso mais tarde se verá, mas o que ele vê, e todos nós vemos, é isto, que não é pouco (para além da carta já colocada pelo SpiderVV):





















E continuaria, todos os dias até final da simulação, simplesmente já está a um prazo pouco credível e num cenário pouco consolidado. De grosso modo, entre quinta e segunda seriam cerca de 50 mm no Algarve (contando com alguns mm das cartas das 00z, que não estão aqui). Repito, *que pode não ser isto que se vai passar, estes eventos são de previsão difícil e volátil*, mas o que o Algarvio1980 vê é isto.


----------



## Jorge_scp (27 Mar 2012 às 22:48)

David sf disse:


> E continuaria, todos os dias até final da simulação, simplesmente já está a um prazo pouco credível e num cenário pouco consolidado. De grosso modo, entre quinta e segunda seriam cerca de 50 mm no Algarve (contando com alguns mm das cartas das 00z, que não estão aqui). Repito, que pode não ser isto que se vai passar, estes eventos são de previsão difícil e volátil, mas o que o Algarvio1980 vê é isto.



De referir que, principalmente a partir de Sábado, a origem da precipitação é devido a convecção local e que os modelos de grande escala, como o ECM ou o GFS, subestimam muitas vezes a precipitação nestes casos. Localmente, caso as condições se mantenham, podemos vir a ter acumulados ainda maiores! 

Por exemplo, um modelo destes dar em geral 4/5 mm num dia de convecção durante a tarde devido ao aquecimento pode localmente resultar em 20/30 mm. O ECM estar a dar 10-15 mm num regime deste género pode ser sinal de que se prevê convecção muito severa!


----------



## Vince (27 Mar 2012 às 23:27)

O cenário parece bem mais interessante do que até aqui nos últimos eventos, desta vez temos uma pequena depressão em altura a desprender-se e a acoplar-se à baixa "africana" em superfície, e mesmo a cavar depois ligeiramente, ficando por aqui uns dias. 







Os montantes de precipitação e respectiva localização que cada modelo dá é um bocado irrelevante nesta altura (teoricamente melhor no centro e sul), o que interessa é as coisas evoluírem neste sentido, e há bastante concordância nesta altura quanto a isso, mas se não evoluir desta forma, também não haverá forçamentos verticais que levem humidade e energia do oceano para a atmosfera. E claro, já se sabe, que mesmo a acontecer, nunca calha a todos.

De qualquer forma, recomendo algumas cautelas, nem pessimismos fundamentalistas nem esperanças exageradas, o CAPE disponível parece ser relativamente modesto, e tudo dependerá dos forçamentos da depressão evoluir ou não desta forma.


----------



## stormy (27 Mar 2012 às 23:36)

Boas noites.
A situação para 5f-Dom ainda está bastante complexa.
Para já parece um evento tipico...com trovoadas e aguaceiros essencialmente nas regiões do Sul, progredindo depois para a zona centro e talvez interior norte.

Há no entanto algumas pontas soltas no que toca á intensidade do evento...temos tanto o GFS12z como o ECMWF12z a colocar uma advecção nos niveis baixos bastante humida e razoavelmente quente, com dewpoints entre os 11 e os 14ºC nos niveis baixos, nos niveis medios os modelos colocam tambem um aporte razoavel de ar humido vindo de SW, mas por outro lado temos um mar bastante frio, com anomalias da SST de -2ºC ou mais em alguns pontos, no Golfo de Cadiz, e ainda paira a possibilidade de haver algumas poeiras em altitude...

No que toca á cut-off, há alguma vorticidade que é absorvida de uma perturbação nos niveis altos que se situa entre a Madeira e as Canárias, muito tenue e sem expressão abaixo dos 850hpa, a cut-off em sim integra um nucleo muito frio com até -22ºC aos 500hpa, que vai sendo alimentado pelo fluxo de NE nos niveis altos desde a Europa Central.

Será muito importante a criação de baixas pressões á superficie desde Marrocos até a Pt continental, para incrementar a convergencia á superficie e o aporte de ar quente...os modelos sugerem a criação de um pantano de baixas pressões, mais notório a partir do Sabado.

Bom...parece-me que a conjugação total destes factores poderá ser bastante positiva, e no cenário actual aponto especialmente para a região sul, a sul dos 39ºN, para a zona mais favoravel a convecção mais intensa e pressitente, provavelmente acompanhada de algum granizo ou ventos fortes localizados.

A potencialidade de tempo severo é a meu ver baixa, embora a zona sul, baixo alentejo e algarve, possam merecer alguma atenção de nowcasting dadas as condições dinamicas algo mais interessantes.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Mar 2012 às 23:50)

Esses mapas de precipitação são interessantes do ECM, mas não se esqueçam que são de 12 horas e não de 6h como o GFS e por isso é que torna o ECM bem mais interessante do que o GFS!

Além disso parece que o ECM nos mapas de precipitação tem uma malha mais curta ou coisa do género e parece tomar em atenção a questão da orografia bem visivel o seu efeito depois de Sábado !!

É isso que todos vemos ....

Mas não vejo grande chuvada nenhuma para dia nenhum .... o que vejo é vários dias de precipitação que no final poderão atingir os 50 mm o que seria espectacular ....

Mas são coisas distintas ....

São mapas de precipitação de 12 horas


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Mar 2012 às 01:02)

Foi aplicada a prisão preventiva, a mais grave das medidas de coacção,ao Anticiclone dos Açores, principal suspeito do desvio colossal das precipitações de Inverno na Ibéria. O detido, está  acusado de ser o principal responsável pela transferência da corrente perturbada de Oeste  e depressões de Inverno para of-shores nas ilhas Caimão e Islândia. Neste cenário, é plausível que comece a chegar alguma chuva a partir de quinta/sexta no sul e lá para o fim de semana ,todo o território (continental) poderá vir a ser contemplado com o tão precioso líquido. 
Tudo isto apesar do advogado de defesa do Anticiclone apressar-se  a informar que vai interpor recurso da medida de coacção aplicada .
Fontes geralmente bem informadas garantem que ao Julgamento o Anticiclone dificilmente escapará. Resta saber se ,com a morosidade da Justiça, a sentença virá em tempo útil.


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Mar 2012 às 04:42)

nimboestrato disse:


> Foi aplicada a prisão preventiva, a mais grave das medidas de coacção,ao Anticiclone dos Açores, principal suspeito do desvio colossal das precipitações de Inverno na Ibéria. O detido, está  acusado de ser o principal responsável pela transferência da corrente perturbada de Oeste  e depressões de Inverno para of-shores nas ilhas Caimão e Islândia. Neste cenário, é plausível que comece a chegar alguma chuva a partir de quinta/sexta no sul e lá para o fim de semana ,todo o território (continental) poderá vir a ser contemplado com o tão precioso líquido.
> Tudo isto apesar do advogado de defesa do Anticiclone apressar-se  a informar que vai interpor recurso da medida de coacção aplicada .
> Fontes geralmente bem informadas garantem que ao Julgamento o Anticiclone dificilmente escapará. Resta saber se ,com a morosidade da Justiça, a sentença virá em tempo útil.



Já há muito tempo que venho apreciando este tipo de participação no fórum e deixem-me dizer que é genial...desculpem o off-topic mas fazer "poesia" com meteorologia não está ao alcance de todos...um bem haja...


----------



## redragon (28 Mar 2012 às 09:31)

nimboestrato disse:


> Foi aplicada a prisão preventiva, a mais grave das medidas de coacção,ao Anticiclone dos Açores, principal suspeito do desvio colossal das precipitações de Inverno na Ibéria. O detido, está  acusado de ser o principal responsável pela transferência da corrente perturbada de Oeste  e depressões de Inverno para of-shores nas ilhas Caimão e Islândia. Neste cenário, é plausível que comece a chegar alguma chuva a partir de quinta/sexta no sul e lá para o fim de semana ,todo o território (continental) poderá vir a ser contemplado com o tão precioso líquido.
> Tudo isto apesar do advogado de defesa do Anticiclone apressar-se  a informar que vai interpor recurso da medida de coacção aplicada .
> Fontes geralmente bem informadas garantem que ao Julgamento o Anticiclone dificilmente escapará. Resta saber se ,com a morosidade da Justiça, a sentença virá em tempo útil.




Ehehehehe!!! Espectáculo!!!! Desculpem o off topic mas tinha de o dizer! mto bom!


----------



## tripado (28 Mar 2012 às 09:47)

Muito bom hahaah



redragon disse:


> Ehehehehe!!! Espectáculo!!!! Desculpem o off topic mas tinha de o dizer! mto bom!


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Mar 2012 às 10:43)

nimboestrato disse:


> Foi aplicada a prisão preventiva, a mais grave das medidas de coacção,ao Anticiclone dos Açores,  .... Resta saber se ,com a morosidade da Justiça, a sentença virá em tempo útil.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2012 às 11:50)

Bom por estranho que pareça .... as diferenças nos modelos ainda são descomunais com o GFS e o ECM, a lutarem contra todos os outros ....

Uns dizem que nem vai haver chuva sequer nenhum destes dias (NOGAPS), outros dizem que a chuva sera somente no Algarve e nem será nada de especial, e depois temos os chamados modelos REI, que esses sim dão chuva no Centro e Sul.
Neste momento o ECM e o GFS, estão de acordo e indicam chuva no Centro e Sul, e também trovoadas.

O inicio da precipitação seria na tarde ou noite de Quinta Feira !!

Esta é uma excelente hipótese de mostrarem que são realmente os melhores modelos de previsão !

A região com mais hipóteses de eventos convectivos mais severos, digamos, são os distritos de Lisboa, Setubal e depois o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.
As maiores hipóteses de haver chuva será entre Quinta á tarde e Sábado de manhã.


----------



## Vince (28 Mar 2012 às 12:28)

ECM/GFS/UKM/CMC a 72 horas
Estão bastante parecidos, mas com o ECM e GFS numa melhor posição a sudoeste.


----------



## Aboadinho (28 Mar 2012 às 13:37)

Vince disse:


> ECM/GFS/UKM/CMC a 72 horas
> Estão bastante parecidos, mas com o ECM e GFS numa melhor posição a sudoeste.



Acham que a esta distância e nestas condições, o output do ECM é mais provável?


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2012 às 14:28)

Vince disse:


> ECM/GFS/UKM/CMC a 72 horas
> Estão bastante parecidos, mas com o ECM e GFS numa melhor posição a sudoeste.



Lol .... escolheste logo todos os que eram mais favoráveis, mas os que chamas pequenas diferenças são enormes diferenças, no que aos mapas de precipitação diz respeito e esses ultimos dois .... certamente que daria apenas precipitação no Algarve.
Além disso Lisboa e Setubal não podem ficar de fora das trovoadas senão ficava mal ....


----------



## vitamos (28 Mar 2012 às 14:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Lol .... escolheste logo todos os que eram mais favoráveis



Por acaso escolheu 4 modelos de referência... Aurélio eu não entendo esta contínua postura de ser do contra em relação ao que todos dizem... 

Em relação à situação em si... até que enfim... claramente a mas favorável em preicipitação generalizada nos próximos dias... uma benção para o território... verdadeiramente indispensável.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2012 às 15:05)

vitamos disse:


> *Por acaso escolheu 4 modelos de referência.*.. Aurélio eu não entendo esta contínua postura de ser do contra em relação ao que todos dizem...



Não era uma ironia caro Vitamos, uma constatação e sim eu sei que normalmente são estes os modelos de referência porque tem maior fiabilidade nomeadamente no curto e médio prazo, do mesmo modo que existem outros como o NOGAPS, COAMPS (curto prazo), GEM/DWD, VMC Mousow, JMA, GEM, BOM ACCESS.

olho é a todos os modelos, e não somente ao ECM e GFS, do mesmo que olho á sinoptica, aos mapas de precipitação, por exemplo de todos os modelos ...

Que obsessão pelo ECM e GFS !!


----------



## Vince (28 Mar 2012 às 15:14)

Aurélio, dos modelos que costumo ver o NGP é considerado bastantes furos abaixo dos quatro referidos, basta olhares para a verificação:
http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/gmb/STATS/html/acz6.html
(NGP é o FNMON nos gráficos, o CMC é o CAN)

De resto em previsão se tens 5 modelos e 4 estão parecidos e um está completamente diferente a apenas 72 horas, é óbvio que não é nesse que nos devemos concentrar, à partida está errado, ainda por cima sendo um modelo considerado pior que os outros. Lógico não ? 

Quanto às diferenças, elas são mínimas em termos sinópticos a 72 horas. Se diferenças mínimas podem ter na prática consequências muito grandes, sim, canso-me de falar nisso, a depressão estando a sul do Algarve em vez de estar mais a sudoeste pode ter grandes implicações, se se chegar ainda mais para leste, até o Algarve pode nem ver nada.

Mas para todos os efeitos, a nível sinóptico, as diferenças são mínimas, e por isso é que ontem disse que ainda não valia pena andar a olhar para a precipitação, que o mais importante é a depressão evoluir de uma forma, e o local onde ela se vai mesmo localizar. Só depois é que vale a pena olhar para a precipitação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mar 2012 às 15:31)

O Aladdin já coloca precipitação amanhã, o Hirlam já se vê preciitação. Olha lá bem para os modelos e diz-me lá há quantos meses vias assim chuva em tantos dias, Aurélio? Aurélio nas situações anteriores, os modelos nunca davam o que estão a dar os modelos neste momento e depois vais buscar outros modelos que nem a minha santa avó se lembra de ir ver. Existem, dois modelos globais, ECM e GFS e existem os modelos de mesoescala, Aladdin e Hirlam, neste momento, é melhor  começar a olhar aos modelos de mesoescala que servem melhor do que os outros gigantes.

Eu ao menos estou contente com aquilo que eu vejo nos modelos, ao fim de 4 meses de secura, de pasmaceira, parece-me que vem aí algo novo. 

Curioso, que foi uma depressão destas e localizada a Sul do Algarve que deitou mais de 50 mm numa manhã em Novembro e foi esse dia o mais chuvoso deste ano hidrológico.

Tal como disse, o Vince basta uma pequena alteração e vai tudo ar, mas também não sou pessimista e acredito que vou ver algo que não vejo há 4 meses e tal que é chover algo de jeito.

Parece-me que também vai existir menos quantidade de poeiras na atmosfera que existiu no fim de semana passado, mais um factor que temos que ter em conta.


----------



## Santos (28 Mar 2012 às 15:48)

nimboestrato disse:


> Foi aplicada a prisão preventiva, a mais grave das medidas de coacção,ao Anticiclone dos Açores, principal suspeito do desvio colossal das precipitações de Inverno na Ibéria. O detido, está  acusado de ser o principal responsável pela transferência da corrente perturbada de Oeste  e depressões de Inverno para of-shores nas ilhas Caimão e Islândia. Neste cenário, é plausível que comece a chegar alguma chuva a partir de quinta/sexta no sul e lá para o fim de semana ,todo o território (continental) poderá vir a ser contemplado com o tão precioso líquido.
> Tudo isto apesar do advogado de defesa do Anticiclone apressar-se  a informar que vai interpor recurso da medida de coacção aplicada .
> Fontes geralmente bem informadas garantem que ao Julgamento o Anticiclone dificilmente escapará. Resta saber se ,com a morosidade da Justiça, a sentença virá em tempo útil.



Este post é digno de uma moldura!
A emoldurar e a votar como post do ano !!!
5*****


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2012 às 16:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Aladdin já coloca precipitação amanhã, o Hirlam já se vê preciitação. Olha lá bem para os modelos e diz-me lá há quantos meses vias assim chuva em tantos dias, Aurélio? Aurélio nas situações anteriores, os modelos nunca davam o que estão a dar os modelos neste momento e depois vais buscar outros modelos que nem a minha santa avó se lembra de ir ver. Existem, dois modelos globais, ECM e GFS e existem os modelos de mesoescala, Aladdin e Hirlam, neste momento, é melhor  começar a olhar aos modelos de mesoescala que servem melhor do que os outros gigantes.
> 
> Eu ao menos estou contente com aquilo que eu vejo nos modelos, ao fim de 4 meses de secura, de pasmaceira, parece-me que vem aí algo novo.
> 
> ...



Grande tempestade que vai por estas bandas num copo de água, acho apenas interessante olhar a vários modelos e perceber o efeito que pequenas alterações na sinóptica podem provocar ao nível da precipitação.
Nervosentos ....
Vai chover sim senhor, nunca disse não, nervosinhos que eles estão ... apenas tem que tentar perceber de acordo com a sinóptica quais os efeitos que a sua alteração iria produzir ao nivel da precipitação.

Tenham lá calma ....


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2012 às 20:19)

Run diferente ao nível da precipitação nesta run do ECM, sendo que foi uma run bem diferente ao nivel da precipitação.
Já não aparece a precipitação a entrar na Quinta á noite na zona de Lisboa e de Setubal, mas sim entrando em todo o sul, e evoluindo no sul de forma mais rápida.

Depois na Sexta essa "frente" digamos assim passaria e teriamos depois supostamente uma nova frente supostamente evoluindo de sul para norte.
A região Centro neste caso apenas veria precipitação na Sexta á tarde.

Este cenário está ficando mais interessante sendo que neste momento parece que nos próximos 10 dias teremos um pico de instabilidade entre Quinta á tarde e Sábado de manhã. Posteriomente no dia de Segunda com muita instabilidade a partir do meio da manhã ..... e depois logo se vê.

São vários dias de instabilidade ... aqui para animar a malta.

Em relação ás trovoadas vão acompanhar sempre esta instabilidade


----------



## Gongas (28 Mar 2012 às 20:39)

Segundo o GFS serão dias e dias de instabilidade com aguaceiros e trovoadas um pouco por todo o país...amanha começa no sul.
Tanto tempo a espera desta mudança!


----------



## boneli (28 Mar 2012 às 20:56)

Espero que os modelos desta vez estejam correctos..mesmo assim pelo menos nestes primeiros dias o Sul poderá ser mais beneficiado.
Isto por aqui está um Inferno. Tudo a arder que até mete dó  . Ã ver se as temperaturas voltam ao normal para a época do ano e se o São Pedro deixa de estar zangado aqui com a gente.
Aguardo e desespero por essa desejada chuva, por pouca que seja.
No entanto quando olho para os modelos parece que a partir de Quinta e Sexta e durante a próxima semana tudo indica para uma situação de instabilidade que até os próprios modelos não conseguem definir em que tira mais a Sul mete mais a Norte ou vice versa..

A ver vamos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Mar 2012 às 22:18)

Boa noite,

Fiz um apanhado geral com a ajuda do OutPut MeteoPT para haver uma ideia dos acumulados que neste momento estão previstos pelo GFS de norte a sul do país:







As quantidades variam entre os 6.8mm previstos para Caminha e os 43.2mm previstos para Évora, mesmo não se tratando de nada de excepcional, tudo indica que algumas zonas do país poderão por fim ter uma "boa" rega. Tudo vai depender da lotaria do costume, do local onde as células se formarem e descarregarem! Noto tendência à concentração da precipitação quanto mais ao SUL e INTERIOR, creio que a confirmarem-se as previsões o interior centro e alto alentejo somarão mais mm que as outras regiões.

Os dados estão lançados!


----------



## David sf (28 Mar 2012 às 22:26)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Fiz um apanhado geral com a ajuda do OutPut MeteoPT para haver uma ideia dos acumulados que neste momento estão previstos pelo GFS de norte a sul do país
> 
> ...



Bom trabalho, seria ainda mais interessante se tivéssemos os dados do ECMWF, pelo menos para o Algarve prevê muito mais nesse período (muito mais de 50 mm, já perto dos 100).

Nestas situações convectivas, o GFS tende a subestimar as quantidades previstas, o ECMWF nem tanto, mas nestes eventos há sempre alguns locais que acumulam bastante mais que o previsto, e outros muito menos.

O padrão tem-se vindo a consolidar para uma manutenção da instabilidade até à Páscoa, o ECMWF está especialmente optimista, com um grande cavamento de uma depressão nas nossas costas no final da semana que vem, com bastante frio em altura associado:





Já com alguma concordância nos ensembles:


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mar 2012 às 22:42)

David sf disse:


> Bom trabalho, seria ainda mais interessante se tivéssemos os dados do ECMWF, pelo menos para o Algarve prevê muito mais nesse período (muito mais de 50 mm, já perto dos 100).
> 
> Nestas situações convectivas, o GFS tende a subestimar as quantidades previstas, o ECMWF nem tanto, mas nestes eventos há sempre alguns locais que acumulam bastante mais que o previsto, e outros muito menos.
> 
> ...



David, se esse cenário vier a concretizar-se, vai haver muita choradeira nos telejornais que a Páscoa pode ser molhada e logo não podem vir para o Algarve apanharem sol e irem para a praia. 

Tal como o David referiu em cima, o ECMWF coloca bastante precipitação no Algarve e esta carta é bem o exemplo disso. Onde existe uma pequena bolinha na zona Faro/Olhão/São Brás de Alportel  que indica entre 25 a 50 mm. Sábado é um dia bastante chuvoso no Algarve segundo esta run das 12 do ECM, estamos a 36 horas de um evento, o ECM tem mantido sempre essa mesma linha na precipitação, mete mais ou mete menos mas coloca sempre precipitação mais elevada do que o GFS.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Mar 2012 às 23:42)

péssima run do GFS


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2012 às 23:43)

Uma saida um bocado OFF espero eu ... esta das 18h do GFS !!

O ECM está 10 vezes melhor apesar de serem gráficos de 12h da precipitação, mas acho que 12h do ECM equivalem a 192h do GFS que diferenças ... 
Segundo o GFS cerca de 15 mm até Quarta_Feira ou lá perto ...

Segundo o ECM no minimo isso apenas até ás 12h de Sexta !!


----------



## stormy (28 Mar 2012 às 23:56)

Um update quanto á convecção severa.

Entre as 18z de 6f e as 18z de Sabado, numa faixa entre o Algarve e o Baixo Alentejo Interior há uma melhoria no shear rotacional, embora o speed shear esteja de modo geral fraco, até 20kt no maximo.

Os modelos preveem a formação de algumas bandas convectivas no Golfo de  Cadiz, que na tarde e inicio da noite de 6f, e a partir da manhã de Sab até ás 00z de Domingo podem ser tornar mais organizadas e intensas no sector do Sotavento Algarvio, Barrocal a leste de Loulé e vale inferior do Guadiana.

A presença de ar mais seco entre os 700hpa e os 450hpa, associada a uma tropopausa alta e a temperaturas de até -20ºC aos 500hpa pode resultar em algum granizo ou downdraft, acompanhado por chuva localmente forte e cheias rapidas em meio urbano devido á elevada humidade contida abaixo dos 850hpa ( Theta-e>40ºC).

A meu ver pode-se esperar uma ou duas células assim mais vistosas...nada de muito agressivo, mas com alguma pica..hehe


----------



## tozequio (29 Mar 2012 às 00:46)

A run das 18h do GFS dá uns fantásticos 0.1mm para o Porto nos próximos 7 dias  
A coisa está a ficar muito preta


----------



## Stinger (29 Mar 2012 às 01:24)

Para o douro litoral continua seca , e é impressionante a quantidade de fogos que já assolou a zona norte do pais


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Mar 2012 às 01:45)

tozequio disse:


> A run das 18h do GFS dá uns fantásticos 0.1mm para o Porto nos próximos 7 dias
> A coisa está a ficar muito preta


A run das 18h é para ver e esquecer na generalidade das vezes...assim como a das 06h.

Pela análise que fiz dos modelos, a depressão irá, em princípio, deslocar-se lentamente paralela ao território peninsular, no sentido sul-norte. Ambos os modelos (GFS 12h e ECMWF) assinalam para o litoral norte precipitação a começar no domingo, bem como diminuição progressiva da pressão até domingo e depois a voltar a subir.
Esperemos que se confirmem estas previsões modeladas. Apesar do grosso da precipitação ir para o centro-sul, nada impede que nos chegue precipitação em quantidades inesperadas...até porque a hipótese da depressão nos afetar (no norte) durante vários dias está ainda em aberto.

Com paciência, aguardemos o que aí vem. O "now casting" será uma peça importante a partir do final de 5ª feira. Satélite, radar e aqui *o fórum* vão ser ferramentas importantes a ter à mão


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2012 às 11:02)

Vamos lá ver como será a situação, se será mesmo assim


----------



## trovoadas (29 Mar 2012 às 12:59)

Espero que, como já tenho verificado muitas vezes em depressões algo parecidas a esta, os modelos falhem um pouco em relação ao previsto, para melhor claro
Actualmente há muita precipitação prevista a ficar no mar, previsão essencialmente do GFS. Não sei se o ECM ainda mantém a sua previsão de ontem se já foi atrás do GFS
A todo o caso se calhar é altura para estar mais atento aos modelos de mesoescala...


----------



## Norther (29 Mar 2012 às 13:34)

parece que ate sábado a precipitação vai confinar-se a região de Lisboa e Ribatejo, baixo Alentejo e Algarve onde ao final da tarde ja deve ver cair uns aguaceiros na zona de Sagres


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Mar 2012 às 14:26)

Aqui vai uma notícias da Visão. Já está assim no Algarve???

_Mau tempo: Barras de Lagos e Tavira estão fechadas, Faro/Olhão condicionada 
Lusa - Esta notícia foi escrita nos termos do Acordo Ortográfico 
10:17 Quinta feira, 29 de Mar de 2012   

 "As barras algarvias de Lagos e Tavira estão hoje encerradas devido ao mau tempo e a barra Faro/Olhão, na Ria Formosa, só está aberta para embarcações com mais de 10 metros, disse fonte da Zona Marítima do Sul.

A mesma fonte adiantou à agência Lusa que a Polícia Marítima está a monitorizar toda a costa Sul, perante a previsão de agravamento do estado do mar para as próximas horas, com um ondulação de Sueste de dois a três metros de altura.

Para os próximos dias, o Instituto de Meteorologia prevê períodos de aguaceiros, que poderão ser temporariamente fortes, e vento em geral fraco, soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de Sueste na região do Algarve._


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mar 2012 às 14:34)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Aqui vai uma notícias da Visão. Já está assim no Algarve???
> 
> _Mau tempo: Barras de Lagos e Tavira estão fechadas, Faro/Olhão condicionada
> Lusa - Esta notícia foi escrita nos termos do Acordo Ortográfico
> ...



A situação é perfeitamente normal em condições de sueste forte e promete agravar-se um pouco mais, mas situações destas é normal acontecerem.

O Aladdin está jeitoso para amanhã de manhã aqui, coloca uns 20 mm a 25 mm.


----------



## vitamos (29 Mar 2012 às 14:35)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Aqui vai uma notícias da Visão. Já está assim no Algarve???
> 
> _Mau tempo: Barras de Lagos e Tavira estão fechadas, Faro/Olhão condicionada
> Lusa - Esta notícia foi escrita nos termos do Acordo Ortográfico
> ...



Está nessa notícia uma grande salganhada... O que não me admira, os jornalistas vão-nos habituando a isto.

ESTADO GERAL DO TEMPO NO ALGARVE: Vai agravar tal como no restante continente, relativmente a PRECIPITAÇÃO.

AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA: Tem estado muito alta e vai, ao contrário do que diz a notícia, baixar já a partir de hoje.

O Algarve tem estado sobre influência de levante, com vento intenso do quadrante Este e agitação marítima superior à costa ocidental... Nos próximos dias, a ondulação vai aumentar na Costa Ocidental e diminuir na costa Sul.


----------



## DRC (29 Mar 2012 às 14:37)

Já se vê qualquer coisa a chegar a Sagres.
Imagem de há instantes da webcam na Praia do Martinhal, Sagres:


----------



## stormy (29 Mar 2012 às 16:45)

stormy disse:


> Um update quanto á convecção severa.
> 
> Entre as 18z de 6f e as 18z de Sabado, numa faixa entre o Algarve e o Baixo Alentejo Interior há uma melhoria no shear rotacional, embora o speed shear esteja de modo geral fraco, até 20kt no maximo.
> 
> ...



O IM colocou alertas para os distritos correspondentes á região sul e sudoeste, Lisboa, Setubal, Beja e Faro.

Na minha opinião e na do estofex (http://www.estofex.org/) os parametros melhores concentram-se no Barrocal e sotavento algarvio, tal como a região interior do distrito de Beja, tanto na tarde de amanhã como no dia de Sabado.

A ver vamos...


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mar 2012 às 16:46)

O IM já emitiu comunicado com as previsões.
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...dia/noticias/textos/mudanca_estado_tempo.html



> *Mudança do estado do tempo em Portugal continental mudança estado tempo*
> 2012-03-29
> (IM)
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mar 2012 às 17:15)

stormy disse:


> O IM colocou alertas para os distritos correspondentes á região sul e sudoeste, Lisboa, Setubal, Beja e Faro.
> 
> Na minha opinião e na do estofex (http://www.estofex.org/) os parametros melhores concentram-se no Barrocal e sotavento algarvio, tal como a região interior do distrito de Beja, tanto na tarde de amanhã como no dia de Sabado.
> 
> A ver vamos...



Só vou fazer um pequeno reparo ao teu post Stormy. Eu diria mais que a manhã será mais chuvosa do que a tarde no Sotavento Algarvio, tanto no dia de amanhã como no dia de sábado. O Aladdin também coloca mais precipitação de manhã do que à tarde, tal como ECM que coloca também bastante precipitação de manhã.


----------



## sielwolf (29 Mar 2012 às 17:18)

já chove aqui em portimão.


----------



## Jota 21 (29 Mar 2012 às 18:25)

Veremos se não há fome que não dê em (exagerada) fartura...
Solos demasiado secos com quantidades elevadas de precipitação não costumam dar bons resultados. Mas venha água. Bem falta faz...


----------



## Aurélio (29 Mar 2012 às 18:51)

Sinceramente não acho que a região do Algarve veja grande precipitação em especial no que toca a este primeiro suposto evento nesta noite e madrugada de amanhã.
Acho que os maiores contemplados serão a zona de Setubal e todo o Baixo Alentejo.

Aliás acho que toda a região Alentejana será a região com muito maiores probabilidades de ter acumulados bem interessantes.

Eu queria mas era aqueles 60 mm em 6 horas que estão previstos que ocorram no mar, isso é que era de valor.

A nivel de modelos tirando o ECM não vejo nada de especial, mas o ECM está interessante .... mas vamos aguardar para ver o que realmente chove !!


----------



## aikkoset (30 Mar 2012 às 01:45)

Aurélio disse:


> Sinceramente não acho que a região do Algarve veja grande precipitação em especial no que toca a este primeiro suposto evento nesta noite e madrugada de amanhã.
> Acho que os maiores contemplados serão a zona de Setubal e todo o Baixo Alentejo.
> 
> Aliás acho que toda a região Alentejana será a região com muito maiores probabilidades de ter acumulados bem interessantes.
> ...



Re: Seguimento Sul - Março 2012 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Boas, por aqui graças a uma micro célula já rendeu por agora uns impressionanres 8,3 mm aqui em Santa Bárbara de Nexe !!

Fantástico ... acertou-me em cheio !!
__________________
Ano Hidrológico 2011-2012

- Dados de Faro:
Out: 60 mm; Nov: 126,9 mm;

- Dados de Santa Bárbara de Nexe:
Out: 53,6 mm; Nov:119,6mm;

Dados actualizados até dia 25 Novembro .....


----------



## aikkoset (30 Mar 2012 às 02:13)

aikkoset disse:


> re: Seguimento sul - março 2012
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


espero que tenhas uma boa rega !!!


----------



## trovoadas (30 Mar 2012 às 11:12)

Bom dia,

Bom analisando os principais modelos parece que há mais ou menos um consenso  em que teremos mais um episódio de chuva durante a madrugada/manhã de Sábado principalmente mais a sul no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo. 
Além disso durante esta tarde ainda é possível termos períodos de precipitação em quase todo o sul. 
Depois para Domingo/Segunda parece haver também consenso para precipitação de origem convectiva em todo o interior. Será também a chance de o Norte e Centro verem alguma precipitação.
Há a hipótese de a convecção se prolongar por vários dias mas como isto é tudo muito incerto não vale a pena arriscar uma previsão. Nem nos próximos dias se sabe ao certo o que se irá passar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2012 às 11:31)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2012*

Continua a chover moderadamente, pontualmente forte, há quase 4 horas.

Uma animação (não consegui redimensionar, sorry):


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mar 2012 às 11:58)

Precipitação a afectar somente o sul e a região de Lisboa e Setúbal até ao momento. Não devendo evoluir muito mais pra norte.


----------



## Norther (30 Mar 2012 às 12:08)

A chuva hoje deve ficar-se pela Capital, Ribatejo,Alentejo e Algarve


----------



## Vince (30 Mar 2012 às 18:47)

*Edit 22h00:* Post foi corrigido devido a erro de interpretação meu dos dias/horas das cartas do ECMWF, e aproveitei para actualizar já com cartas da saída das 12z deste modelo. 

*Ponto de situação*

Sensivelmente um quarto do país teve uma boa rega desde ontem, bastante generosa nalguns locais, noutros mais modesta. Infelizmente zonas importantes do ponto de vista agrícola, pelo menos até ao momento, "morreram na praia", como parte da zona Oeste, Lezíria e Alto Alentejo.

*Mais ou menos a sul desta linha:*

Animação radar de acumulado horário desde as 18h00 de ontem até às 15h00 de hoje, sendo que houve uma falha no radar entre as 22h e as 2h que não vem nesta animação:





(c) Radar IM

*Alguns dados de estações meteorológicas 
*


*Estação IM synop (até às 12utc/13h00 de hoje)*
Cabo Carvoeiro 2.0mm
Lisboa Geofísico 36.0mm 	
Lisboa G.Coutinho 27.0mm
Montijo 19.0mm
Sines 42.0mm
Évora 10.0mm
Beja BA 19.0mm
Beja 25.0mm
Sagres 26.1mm
Faro  25.6mm

*Outras estações IM até às 14utc de hoje (15h00)*
Noutras estações do IM é difícil analisar apenas pelos gráficos, mas aqui ficam uma estimativas grosseiras:

Cabo Raso 28mm 
Torres Vedras 13.5mm 
Santarém 0.6mm 
Santarém Fonte Boa 1.8mm 
Setúbal 32mm 
Setúbal Areias 31mm
Mora 3.8mm 
Estremoz 0.1mm 
Reguengos 0.8mm
Alcácer 36mm
Viana do Alentejo 11.6mm
Alvalade 32mm
Amareleja 1.8mm
Zambujeira 6.7mm 
Odemira 22mm
Aljezur 29mm 
Almodôvar 49mm 
Castro verde 38mm 
Alcoutim 52mm 
Foia 22.8mm 
Portimão 10.7mm 
Castro Marim 67mm

*Estações Amadoras (até às 15h00, incluindo ontem)*
Alpiarça 1,0mm
Silveira, Torres Vedras 8,6mm
Arruda dos Vinhos 12.7mm
Cartaxo 3,3mm
Caneças 24,9mm
Queluz 16,8mm
PC Amadora 29,5mm
Alcabideche 18.3mm
Oeiras 26,4 mm
Queijas 19,3mm
Mira-Sintra 25.1mm
Moscavide 37,3mm
Portela 28.7mm
Ajuda 24.1mm
Cais do Sodre 17,8mm
Laranjeiro Almada 35,6mm
Cova da piedade Almada 34.2mm
EAA Almada 31,0mm
EDS Almada 30,7mm
Aroeira 34.5mm
Corroios 24mm
Montijo 18.1mm
Moita 30,4 mm
Azeitão 35.6mm
Qta.do Conde 37,7mm
Setúbal 35,8mm
São Miguel de Machede (Évora) 3,3mm
Redondo 1,0mm
Serpa 31.2mm
Panóias Ourique 72,9mm   (Levou com duas ou mais células poderosas, uma delas no blackout do radar)
Vales, Aljezur 	47.8mm
EB2,3 Monchique 46,9mm
S. das Fontes Lagoa 13,2mm
Quinta do Barranco, Algoz 21.6mm
Almancil 26.4mm
São brás de alportel 47mm
Tavira 45,7mm

(Obrigado ao André pela recolha de dados)


*Nesta altura*

Continuou a chover de forma mais moderada nalgumas regiões, sobretudo no baixo Alentejo interior, pelo que algumas dessas estações já ultrapassaram os montantes acumulados indicados em cima. 

Animação satélite desde as 14h00







*Resto do dia *
O resto dia dia deve manter-se mais calmo que nas últimas horas, eventualmente  algumas células a sul no baixo Alentejo e Algarve, a ver se se chegam ligeiramente mais acima. Mas para já parece calmo o panorama, provavelmente apenas na madrugada volta a animar.

*Carta do ECMWF entre as 18z de hoje e 6z de amanhã (12 horas de acumulado):*







*Proximos dias*

A pergunta que todos fazem nesta altura é se a chuva chegará mais a norte.

O ECMWF diz que sim, embora penso que em regime mais aleatório e menos certo do que até aqui. Outros modelos estão um pouco piores que este modelo. 

Na tarde (?) de Sábado,  Domingo e Segunda-feira é que finalmente chegaria também ao norte do país, mas como disse mais acima, parece mais irregular e provavelmente mais em regiões do interior, vamos ver, bem que é necessário chover decentemente. 






*
Mas sobre isso, logo à noite fazem-se análises melhores para os próximos dias, já com saídas de modelos mais recentes e comparação dos mesmos.*


----------



## CptRena (30 Mar 2012 às 22:28)

Vince disse:


> *Edit 22h00:* Post foi corrigido devido a erro de interpretação meu dos dias/horas das cartas do ECMWF, e aproveitei para actualizar já com cartas da saída das 12z deste modelo.
> 
> *Ponto de situação*
> 
> ...



Está-se mesmo a ver que essa linha é a linha de austeridade  imposta pela troika.
O governo a tentar reter a precipitação na fonte.


Para aqui para o norte esperamos esperançados pelo fim de semana e pela semana que vem, a ver se a ULL dá em molho aqui no norte.  Ou se vai ser ver tudo a arder


----------



## martinus (30 Mar 2012 às 22:48)

Uma coisa que me chateia é o Freemeteo... Dá 0,5 mm para Braga ao longo dos próximos seis dias...


----------



## MSantos (31 Mar 2012 às 01:01)

martinus disse:


> Uma coisa que me chateia é o Freemeteo... Dá 0,5 mm para Braga ao longo dos próximos seis dias...



Felizmente a fiabilidade do freemeteo é reduzida


----------



## David sf (31 Mar 2012 às 10:55)

Breve resumo dos modelos para hoje, um dia de transição, onde passaremos de um regime de chuva persistente, como tivemos ontem no sul do país, para uma situação mais propícia à convecção vespertina, com aguaceiros e trovoadas mais ou menos localizadas. Amanhã e segunda parecem-me ser dias mais favoráveis, e já afectando o norte do país, mas para hoje haverá alguma animação, mais concretamente nos distritos de Faro, Beja, Évora, Setúbal, e eventualmente Lisboa.

*ECMWF:*

Semelhante a eventos anteriores, carrega na Grande Lisboa, até de forma extrema, e no barlavento algarvio. Algumas células no interior alentejano.






*WRF:*

Idêntico ao ECMWF, mas passando tudo um pouco a sul, a zona de Lisboa não seria afectada, ficando a região com maiores acumulados de precipitação no distrito de Setúbal.






*UKMO:*

Distribuição geográfica semelhante aos restantes, mas prevê maiores acumulações no Algarve.






*ALADIN:*

Ao início da tarde afecta o Alentejo, pela distribuição de precipitação num modelo mesoscalar até me parece mais própria de chuviscos e não de células convectivas. Atingia Lisboa, com pouca intensidade, ao fim da tarde.











*HIRLAM:*

Eu neste não confio muito a prever precipitações, mas também carrega na zona de Lisboa e no Algarve.











Resumindo, hoje a precipitação manter-se-á confinada às regiões mais a sul, subsistindo algumas dúvidas da localização exacta dos eventos mais extremos (que não o serão muito).


----------

